# Can you add to this without using any ‘e’s



## kentish maid

If you want to add your bit all I ask is that you omit a particular non-consonant from all postings. It will tax your brain I think 

I’m KM, and I am from a county south of London. I own a small dog, am Mum to a young man of forty plus, a granny and my hubby is a grumpy old man.


----------



## Sprogladite

I don't think I can do this without adding you know what


----------



## kentish maid

I did this on a family history forum, many days ago, it was fun


----------



## Vince_UK

I do this a lot. don't want to it is an automatic fat digits condition


----------



## chaoticcar

I am a grumpy old woman with that sugar thing ! 
  CAROL


----------



## Vince_UK

I am a grumpy man with that sugar irritation but I am half young not old


----------



## Vince_UK

In days past I saw a nightclub known as Magic Hippopotamus club on Bali Island


----------



## kentish maid

Vince_UK said:


> In days past I saw a nightclub known as Magic Hippopotamus club on Bali Island


I think you go abroad a lot sir


----------



## kentish maid

Off out with my dog


----------



## Vince_UK

watching my cat snoozing


----------



## Vince_UK

kentish maid said:


> I think you go abroad a lot sir


I do  young lady


----------



## Sprogladite

Vince_UK said:


> watching my cat snoozing


Cats = amazing. I also am fond of dogs


----------



## Vince_UK

Sprogladite said:


> Cats = amazing. I also am fond of dogs


a joy to look upon


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Crazy cat woman!


----------



## mikeyB

If you think that this discussion is worth thinking about, think again. It’s got no point. Stop it, I say.


----------



## chaoticcar

Why?


----------



## kentish maid

Dog now snoozing


----------



## kentish maid

mikeyB said:


> If you think that this discussion is worth thinking about, think again. It’s got no point. Stop it, I say.


To stop is not an option, I am happy doing things without a point


----------



## Sprogladite

kentish maid said:


> To stop is not an option, I am happy doing things without a point


As am I!


----------



## Robin

I just did a trip to dump rubbish at our local tip. Luckily OH brought us both back again, I always worry. Paid a visit to Lidl on my way back, and bought a doughnut, naughty, naughty, it was good, though!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Bounty bar, yum!


----------



## Robin

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Bounty bar, yum!


Ooh! Scrumptious things, Bounty bars.


----------



## kentish maid

Robin said:


> I just did a trip to dump rubbish at our local tip. Luckily OH brought us both back again, I always worry. Paid a visit to Lidl on my way back, and bought a doughnut, naughty, naughty, it was good, though!


Doughnuts, naughty but scrummy


----------



## Sprogladite

kentish maid said:


> Doughnuts, naughty but scrummy


Yum! Partial to biscuits too, I am! *Drools*


----------



## chaoticcar

Did you buy any rolls that r high in good stuff and low and in bad stuff
  ?? CAROL


----------



## Sprogladite

My sugars will go up just talking about all of this lol


----------



## chaoticcar

Doing my brain in
  CAROL


----------



## Sprogladite

chaoticcar said:


> Doing my brain in
> CAROL


Haha ditto! In a good way. (I think!)


----------



## chaoticcar

Brain now with hands in air AHRR 
  CAROL


----------



## Sprogladite

chaoticcar said:


> Brain now with hands in air AHRR
> CAROL


Fantastic, now laughing at work in a foolish fashion


----------



## kentish maid

You may wish this frustrating discussion would stop, but do not stop laughing


----------



## Naty

Washing on now I am back in flat


----------



## mikeyB

Anyway, all this allows hours to pass without harm or aggravation, and with frivolity too


----------



## Naty

Clothing now drying on rack.  Thought I had lost a sock, but found it.  Was studying today for work, location Milton - KM might know it...


----------



## kentish maid

Naty said:


> Clothing now drying on rack.  Thought I had lost a sock, but found it.  Was studying today for work, location Milton - KM might know it...



Across a big brook from Tilbury I think? Glad sock was found


----------



## Naty

kentish maid said:


> Across a big brook from Tilbury I think? Glad sock was fund



It's off A249 on way from county town to island


----------



## kentish maid

Naty said:


> It's off A249 on way from county town to island


Ah, wrong Milton, yours is a royal town. I am not far from a big 'church' that author of A Christmas Carol was known to visit


----------



## mikeyB

Which you cannot inform us of, because of our limitations!


----------



## Naty

It is hard to talk about this location without using that which I cannot!  But KM is spot on.  I stay in a location famous for folk who contact tabloids to complain.  Though I was in Bolton and Salford for many moons


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

I know that royal location - to go through on way to coast or country walks - I am from a county south of London too, though only just (postally but not officially!).


----------



## Wirrallass

I'm luvving this thrad its hilarious ~ laughtr is a good tonic


----------



## Robin

wirralass said:


> laughtr is a good tonic


Particularly if you put a bit of gin in it!


----------



## kentish maid

Robin said:


> Particularly if you put a bit of gin in it!


I favour vodka in my tonic


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> I favour vodka in my tonic


And without those cold things out of a cool fridg!


----------



## Vince_UK

Good morning my chums.


----------



## mikeyB

Good morning to you too. I trust Shanghai is not too cold for you today, and your cuddly cat is fit and bouncy.


----------



## Vince_UK

All is good in Shanghai today thank you for asking. My small kitty is good and much to bouncy this morning. Our air is not to cold with good visibility. Polltion at 143 adi which again is unusual but our upcoming holidays will assist in maintaining a good and improving air quality . I cannot complain  today about anything so far.. 
My goals in coming days will focus on acquiring additional incoming funds and to attack costs and to launch products into our distinct part of partcular activity. 
That is my main function for today and our way forward.

Wishing all a fruitful day today.


----------



## Wirrallass

I havnt had any shut i tonight ~ don't know why. Mustav kip soon ~ up spritly  tomorrow morning to MOT car.


----------



## Wirrallass

Benny G said:


> Last tim I was using e's was 20 yars ago. W dancd until dawn, but thm days ar gon.


Oh Nooooooo BG ~ you yusd a non-consonant in your 6th word  slap hand!!


----------



## kentish maid

Morning all. V you sound busy today. Wirralass, good luck with MOT on car. Think I should go for an MOT, stiff joints in morning. BG many days ago (about 15000) I could twist all night, not now though.


----------



## Vince_UK

My halcyon days await  but not now alas, to busy my body maintains my youthful soul, hmmm I think that is so.


----------



## kentish maid

V - Flavour of Okra in liquid, is it OK ? Must do you good, but sounds odd


----------



## Vince_UK

kentish maid said:


> V - Flavour of Okra in liquid, is it OK ? Must do you good, but sounds odd


Has no flavour basically.  @kentish maid 
Good for this thing of ours; our D "cosa nostra" I understand and I think it works slightly. Look for it on www. 
Cosa Nostra = This Thing Of Ours = from Italian Mafia


----------



## Vince_UK

I would post a link for it but it has a non-consonant as part of its link.


----------



## kentish maid

Vince_UK said:


> I would post a link for it but it has a non-consonant as part of its link.


You could post link on What did you (blank blank)


----------



## Vince_UK

kentish maid said:


> You could post link on What did you (blank blank)


haha will do


----------



## chaoticcar

How do you post such long posts without using that thing I am all adrift (wish I was)  
  CAROL


----------



## Vince_UK

kentish maid said:


> You could post link on What did you (blank blank)


Mission dun


----------



## Robin

I always think of okra as slightly slimy or gummy (it's known as Gumbo in Cajun cooking) Is it similar in drink form?


----------



## kentish maid

Vince_UK said:


> Mission dun


Thank you


----------



## Vince_UK

Robin said:


> I always think of okra as slightly slimy or gummy (it's known as Gumbo in Cajun cooking) Is it similar in drink form?


Slightly but it is ok. Gumbo haha I didn't know that.


----------



## kentish maid

chaoticcar said:


> How do you post such long posts without using that thing I am all adrift (wish I was)
> CAROL


You did good. Grammar is not always good without using that thing, go with flow, but don't pull hair out


----------



## kentish maid

Robin said:


> I always think of okra as slightly slimy or gummy (it's known as Gumbo in Cajun cooking) Is it similar in drink form?


Hubby drinks gumbo soup, didn't know it was Okra. May try it


----------



## Naty

Good work all!   Off to gym shortly.  Tonight to Notts with OH


----------



## Robin

Vince_UK said:


> Slightly but it is ok. Gumbo haha I didn't know that.


It's in a song 'Jambalaya' by a duo with too many non-consonants to say on this particular forum strand.


----------



## kentish maid

Dolly tub calls, socks to wash, ta ta for now


----------



## Robin

chaoticcar said:


> How do you post such long posts without using that thing I am all adrift (wish I was)
> CAROL


It is hard! I got caught out just now with that auto-thingy on my iPad that swaps wording for what it thinks you want to say. It stuck a non-consonant suffix on to my word! Luckily I just saw it as I was about to hit 'post'.


----------



## Vince_UK

I must think in front of doing a push action on this laptop with a particular off round button. Difficult


----------



## Wirrallass

Will you wash my socks too KM? I hav about 20 pairs but only 3 pairs warrant washing. Only kidding! 
I mist my slot for car MOT. Oh what's got into moi. Will go four days from now.
But now I must put food in my mouth coz my tummy is sticking to my back!


----------



## chaoticcar

How old is tummy sticking to back saying ? My Granny said it (and I am 74) 
  CAROL


----------



## kentish maid

Socks drying. Is tummy full now wirralass?  Whoop it up in Notts, Naty. Old sayings sound quaint nowadays Carol, young folk look at us dubiously


----------



## Naty

kentish maid said:


> Whoop it up in Notts, Naty



I will!   OH's mum and dad 10 mins away from my fav m8 - having lunch with H tomorrow.  OH will watch rugby - his job is instructing boys in sports at a grammar school


----------



## Vince_UK

Naty said:


> I will!   OH's mum and dad 10 mins away from my fav m8 - having lunch with H tomorrow.  OH will watch rugby - his job is instructing boys in sports at a grammar school


I am a product of a grammar school in around 1966


----------



## kentish maid

Naty said:


> I will!   OH's mum and dad 10 mins away from my fav m8 - having lunch with H tomorrow.  OH will watch rugby - his job is instructing boys in sports at a grammar school


Not rugby again !!! Hubby will watch, I will curl up with good book. Hubby and son both did rugby at grammar schools, that jolly sticks sport was for us girls, muddy, cold and horrid


----------



## kentish maid

Vince_UK said:


> I am a product of a grammar school in around 1966


You and I both.


----------



## Robin

kentish maid said:


> Not rugby again !!! Hubby will watch, I will curl up with good book. Hubby and son both did rugby at grammar schools, that jolly sticks sport was for us girls, muddy, cold and horrid


Ugh! Too right, far too damp and chilly. And our pitch was on a hill, so playing uphill was tough!


----------



## mikeyB

I was at grammar school too, atop a hill. Cross country runs, naturally, had us wobbling and collapsing. It wasn’t so much going, it was coming back uphill.


----------



## kentish maid

mikeyB said:


> I was at grammar school too, atop a hill. Cross country runs, naturally, had us wobbling and collapsing. It wasn’t so much going, it was coming back uphill.


Son did cross country, awful muddy kit for Mum to wash, not popular


----------



## Naty

In this county mums and dads can b choosy about instruction for kids.  Also found in a London borough I did stay in.  So OH works at a grammar but was at a comp as a boy, playing football and rugby.  I did jolly sticks sport at school, and was GK in a sport with a ball as I am tall


----------



## kentish maid

Naty said:


> In this county mums and dads can b choosy about instruction for kids.  Also found in a London borough I did stay in.  So OH works at a grammar but was at a comp as a boy, playing football and rugby.  I did jolly sticks sport at school, and was GK in a sport with a ball as I am tall


I am not sporty. Was not good at sport Andy Murray plays but was ball girl at school.


----------



## Naty

kentish maid said:


> I am not sporty. Was not good at sport Andy Murray plays but was ball girl at school.



Snap!!!  Odd amount of girls so I was always ball girl too.  Cannot stand that sport now!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

I was not happy with any outdoor sport at school - only gymnastics, in warm and dry!  Now I am a skating addict, and I watch a bit of that sport of Murray, Djokovic, and Nadal, but I don't play anything.  Wish I could still do skating though, and play ping pong - I was good at that.


----------



## Robin

I hated most sports, but anything involving a pony, and I was up for it!
I had an opportunity to do Judo at school, and found that OK, took up skating after school, but alas, local rink shut.


----------



## chaoticcar

Grammar school in 1954 ,off to work with ponys in1959 Hitch with hub in 1963 ,4 kids adults now --- My story in out bit of nut !!
CAROL


----------



## mikeyB

All this talk of sports puts yours truly in a guilt trip. Did nothing at all worthy. Is this why I’m as I am? Still, my brain works. 

So far


----------



## kentish maid

Skating and pony riding - two things I didn't try as a child or as an adult, but swam occasionally. Similar to you MB, my brain still works.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

The only sport I was good at was gymnastics in all its forms. Any sport involving running, bats and balls I was rubbish at, particularly cross country and the jolly sticks sport, lots of hard hitting going on from strong, bullying girls


----------



## kentish maid

Gymnastics good to watch, good control and agility vital to do it


----------



## Wirrallass

I was sporty at school ~ sprints, ran for my school ~ won 100yards ~ 240yards ~ and 400yards ~ 100yard hurdls ~ cup trophys for all which sadly lost in transit moving howss lots. Njoyd hocky ~ basktball ~ Art and cooking. Much L8r on, I njoy pritty flour arranging ~ DIY ~ not an acadamic, always practical. Got moi thru to GC & that non-consonant! Marrid young ~ 2 dortars & 3 grandsons all of whom I absolutly adoor.


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> I was sporty at school ~ sprints, ran for my school ~ won 100yards ~ 240yards ~ and 400yards ~ 100yard hurdls ~ cup trophys for all which sadly lost in transit moving howss lots. Njoyd hocky ~ basktball ~ Art and cooking. Much L8r on, I njoy pritty flour arranging ~ DIY ~ not an acadamic, always  practical. Got moi thru to GC & that non-consonant word! Marrid young ~ 2 dortars & 3 grandsons all of whom I absolutly adoor.


Sad you lost trophys. My grandson is 6, a joy and fun to go out with


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> Sad you lost trophys. My grandson is 6, a joy and fun to go out with


My 3 grandsons 18 ~ 18 (not twins) & 21 bring so much joy into my world I wish I had had thm first!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

My grandson is 2 and crazy hilarious! His mum and him will visit tomorrow 
I got 4 kids, 28, 25 and twins 9, big gap


----------



## kentish maid

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> My grandson is 2 and crazy hilarious! His mum and him will visit tomorrow
> I got 4 kids, 28, 25 and twins 9, big gap


Good day tomorrow with grandson visiting. I did work with young kids fantastic job, not boring


----------



## Wirrallass

Without giving my aijaway I have two dortars ~ 51 and 53 rspctfully this 2018. Only15months btwn both. Was similar to bringing up twins, hard work but luvly.


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> Without giving my aijaway I have two dortars ~ 51 and 53 rspctfully this 2018. Only15months btwn both. Was similar to bringing up twins, hard work but luvly.


My son is only child. No girl to shop or gossip with.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

@Robin - I did judo too at school, but my instructor badly hurt his back so his club had to stop.  I also did fighting with swords.

I had to think for a bit to understand GC @wirralass ... I think of GCs as plant shops!


----------



## Wirrallass

Today is bittarly cold again and it's pord down with rain all day. Winds R up again now moors th pity. Bring on Spring with assortd colourd daffs, crocus, tulips snowdrops plus moor boootiful flours. I luv Spring.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

mikeyB said:


> All this talk of sports puts yours truly in a guilt trip. Did nothing at all worthy. Is this why I’m as I am? Still, my brain works.
> 
> So far



My brain is out to lunch.  I want it back!


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> Today is bittarly cold again and it's pord down with rain all day. Winds R up again now moors th pity. Bring on Spring with coloured daffs, crocus, tulips snowdrops plus moor boootiful flours. I luv Spring.


Spring blooms look good, also pussy willow and catkins


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Bring on blossom!


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> Spring blooms look good, also pussy willow and catkins


And Hyacynths ~ luvly fragrant flours!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Oooppss! Lol!! Took it out


----------



## Robin

Our bush that has cobnuts in Autumn is full of catkins, all falling or dropping bits on my washing if I hang it out. Our Japonica by the front door is budding too. I must chop back our shrubs if it's not too frosty tonight, and if its not raining too hard tomorrow.


----------



## kentish maid

Robin said:


> Our bush that has cobnuts in Autumn is full of catkins, all falling or dropping bits on my washing if I hang it out. Our Japonica by the front door is budding too. I must chop back our shrubs if it's not too frosty tonight, and if its not raining too hard tomorrow.


Do you own a big plot for plants? Ours is small, so not too hard to control


----------



## Robin

kentish maid said:


> Do you own a big plot for plants? Ours is small, so not too hard to control


Fairly big, enough to grow things like fruit, and a fair number of shrubs. I try not to sow too many annuals - too much hard work. My husband mows our lawn. An awful lot of stuff like docks, convulvulous, plantains, and such, also grow!


----------



## kentish maid

Robin said:


> Fairly big, enough to grow things like fruit, and a fair number of shrubs. I try not to sow too many annuals - too much hard work. My husband mows our lawn. An awful lot of stuff like docks, convulvulous, plantains, and such, also grow!


Docks and plantains a sanctuary for ladybirds and food for birds


----------



## Robin

kentish maid said:


> Docks and plantains a sanctuary for ladybirds and food for birds


Good point,  I should allow a proportion to flourish with impunity!


----------



## Wirrallass

I own a small plot and grow small shrubs and plants in tubs ~ mor maintainabl tho thirsty in hot climat as compost drys quickly ~ annuals thirsty plants too.


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> I own a small plot and grow small shrubs and plants in tubs ~ mor maintainabl tho thirsty in hot climat as compost drys quickly ~ annuals thirsty plants too.


Drought not good for tubs


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> Drought not good for tubs


I concur km ~ lots of hard work to maintain.


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> Drought not good for tubs


I'm thinking of planting sum shrubs in vacant ground ~ should grow quickly in soil.


----------



## mikeyB

It’s not fair appropriating homonyms for awkward words, it’s against the spirit of sport.  Just my opinion, mind.


----------



## Wirrallass

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Oooppss! Lol!! Took it out


I hav dun that too Lucy ~ I notist as I was posting it & had to quickly rub out b4 sum1 saw it haha!


----------



## Vince_UK

Our Spring  jubilation hour will soon occur in China and many folk did start to go back to original birth town or city.
Shanghai is now turning vacant and tacit. Population cut by half and a joy.
My domain of lodging is still and fantastic. I wish it was always so. 15 million folk away for 1 month.


----------



## kentish maid

mikeyB said:


> It’s not fair appropriating homonyms for awkward words, it’s against the spirit of sport.  Just my opinion, mind.


Your brain is sharp, synonyms work if you want to avoid awkward words, taxing on brain though


----------



## Vince_UK

kentish maid said:


> Your brain is sharp, synonyms work if you want to avoid awkward words, taxing on brain though


and good fun


----------



## kentish maid

Vince_UK said:


> Our Spring  jubilation hour will soon occur in China and many folk did start to go back to original birth town or city.
> Shanghai is now turning vacant and tacit. Population cut by half and a joy.
> My domain of lodging is still and fantastic. I wish it was always so. 15 million folk away for 1 month.


Shanghai looks full of history, but also poor in parts. Visits I did in past took us to Africa, staying with locals, not good as always carry guns.


----------



## Vince_UK

kentish maid said:


> Shanghai looks full of history, but also poor in parts. Visits I did in past took us to Africa, staying with locals, not good as always carry guns.


No guns in Shanghai which is good. It is a city with much to show if you look around with a  curiousity of mind and just look straight forward and  not look in many ways. Up and down, right and so on.


----------



## Wirrallass

My 1st grandson took a school holiday to Uganda and did aid to build a school for many orphan kids. My 2nd grandson also took a school holiday but to China and had gr8 fun.


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> My 1st grandson took a school holiday to Africa and built a school for many orphan kids. My 2nd grandson also took a school holiday but to China and had gr8 fun.


Hubby (abhor that word but husband sounds so formal) did work in Nairobi Jo'burg and Durban. Good to do charity work, build schools.


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> Hubby (abhor that word but husband sounds so formal) did work in Nairobi Jo'burg and Durban. Good to do charity work, build schools.


If you wish, you could call hubby your O/H


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> If you wish, you could call hubby your O/H


Good thinking


----------



## Wirrallass

I find posting on similar strands that I'm trying not to u's that non-consonant too. My brain has to work O/T. Got to laugh out loud about it!


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> I find posting on similar strands that I'm trying not to u's that non-consonant too. My brain has to work O/T. Got to laugh out loud about it!


Will prod you if you do LOL


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> Will prod you if you do LOL



 BTW I luv your Avatar km ~ is it a boy or girl?


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> BTW I luv your Avatar km ~ is it a boy or girl?


A girl, Judy, was forsook at 6 months old, with us now for sixty six months


----------



## Robin

kentish maid said:


> A girl, Judy, was forsook at 6 months old, with us now for sixty six months


Aw, I don't own any dogs, ( nor my own pony, alas)  but it's always good to look at forum contributor's photos of animals.


----------



## kentish maid

Lunch of big salad, O/H thinks I might turn into a bunny, but not of the Playboy kind


----------



## Vince_UK

This is hard work lol


----------



## kentish maid

Vince_UK said:


> This is hard work lol


Night in Shanghai now? Brain drowsy?


----------



## Vince_UK

much big drowsy  it is now 21.06 in Shanghai PRC , land of nod awaits soon. it is a long day  today.


----------



## kentish maid

Vince_UK said:


> much big drowsy  it is now 21.06 in Shanghai PRC , land of nod awaits soon. it is a long day  today.


Long nap vital now, long day again tomorrow


----------



## Wirrallass

I was a rabbit at first upon dx ~ many many salads ~ too many ~ but not so many nowadays ~ morof hot food and drinks as blumin' chilly days and nights R not good for moi! Warming soups and suchlyk R good foodstuff to warm up body and to maintain good blood circulation.


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> Lunch of big salad, O/H thinks I might turn into a bunny, but not of the Playboy kind


Arrrgh! Naughty! Naughty! I won't say anything to any1 tho!!!


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> I was a rabbit at first upon dx ~ many many salads ~ too many ~ but not so many nowadays ~ morof hot food and drinks as blumin' chilly days and nights R not good for moi! Warming soups and suchlyk R good foodstuff to warm up body and to maintain good blood circulation.


Soup of broccoli, cauli and potato is yummy, but not from a tin


----------



## Wirrallass

Sounds tasty but not carby spuds. I cook lots of tasty soups too and bol also thatch roof pi. with cauliflour mash grild to a crispy brown !!! Mmmm!


----------



## Robin

I just had fish in tomato on toast for lunch, (sort of anchovy/pilchard cross.) And a satsuma and half a banana, both obligingly short of that taboo non-consonant. And naturally, an oblong of plain dark choccy to follow. Now to do OH's and my hot drink, it's so cold and rainy today I think I shall stay in with a book until it stops. No digging or planting in any cold damp soil today!


----------



## Wirrallass

I'm having a L8 lunch, pilchards in tomato, on toast too. Not many carbs. Pilchards 3.6g carbs and toast 11g ~ and a hot black drink in a mug. No pudding but will savour Tiramisu tonight! Watching Olympics ski jumping now, its good.


----------



## kentish maid

Robin said:


> I just had fish in tomato on toast for lunch, (sort of anchovy/pilchard cross.) And a satsuma and half a banana, both obligingly short of that taboo non-consonant. And naturally, an oblong of plain dark choccy to follow. Now to do OH's and my hot drink, it's so cold and rainy today I think I shall stay in with a book until it stops. No digging or planting in any cold damp soil today!


O/H had similar fish with his salad, I had a dairy product. Pouring rain and gloopy mud for walk with dog, did 1 hour in woods, now cuppa and book


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> I'm having a L8 lunch, pilchards in tomato, on toast too. Not many carbs. Pilchards 3.6g carbs and toast 11g ~ and a hot black drink in a mug. No pudding but will savour Tiramisu tonight! Watching Olympics ski jumping now, its good.


Tiramisu sounds good. Rugby on now


----------



## Robin

So, I did go for a trip out finally, paid a visit to a local plant shop, (as OH was watching Rugby Six Nations) and had a hot drink and a tiny bit of my Offspring's Victoria Sandwich. It was busy, loads of folk looking optimistically at patio chairs and cushions, and sunroom furnishings. Had a look at Dahlia and Gladioli corms, and lily bulbs, but didn't buy any, only thing I bought was a mushroom risotto from food shop's 'Cook' bit.


----------



## Wirrallass

Disgusting habits.
I was taking a stroll last Thursday and saw a man cough and spit on a road. Ugh! Isn't spitting on roads, walkways, country parks, public transport plus many public outdoor & indoor locations against British laws?


----------



## Robin

wirralass said:


> Disgusting habits.
> I was taking a stroll last Thursday and saw a man cough and spit on a road. Ugh! Isn't spitting on roads, walkways, country parks, public transport plus many public outdoor & indoor locations against British laws?


It's a cultural taboo in UK, I think. At a popular shopping park not far from us, local council has put up signs forbidding it, with tourists in mind.


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> Disgusting habits.
> I was taking a stroll last Thursday and saw a man cough and spit on a road. Ugh! Isn't spitting on roads, walkways, country parks, public transport plus many public outdoor & indoor locations against British laws?


Folk had to pay cash to a court in 2013. It is similar to dropping rubbish


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> So, I did go for a trip out finally, paid a visit to a local plant shop, (as OH was watching Rugby Six Nations) and had a hot drink and a tiny bit of my Offspring's Victoria Sandwich. It was busy, loads of folk looking optimistically at patio chairs and cushions, and sunroom furnishings. Had a look at Dahlia and Gladioli corms, and lily bulbs, but didn't buy any, only thing I bought was a mushroom risotto from food shop's 'Cook' bit.


Good for you, was it tasty?


----------



## Robin

wirralass said:


> Good for you, was it tasty?


,
 Alas, it had a bit of a soggy bottom! You'd think shops would know how to cook a light Victoria Sandwich, but sadly not all do!


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> ,
> Alas, it had a bit of a soggy bottom! You'd think shops would know how to cook a light Victoria Sandwich, but sadly not all do!


And what did you think of your bought mushroom risotto? I've not had that but will put it on my shopping list for Monday's trip to a local food thingy shop!


----------



## Robin

wirralass said:


> And what did you think of your bought mushroom risotto? I've not had that but will put it on my shopping list for Monday's trip to a local food outlet.


It wasn't for my own consumption, sadly. Offspring, who can't always sup with us was choosing it as a tasty option. It had a fragrant aroma, I must say.
(NB. You might want to look at your last word, which is not conforming, in that it contains a non-consonant contrary to this sub-forum's law. Gotcha!!)


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> It wasn't for my own consumption, sadly. Offspring, who can't always sup with us was choosing it as a tasty option. It had a fragrant aroma, I must say.
> (NB. You might want to look at your last word, which is not conforming, in that it contains a non-consonant contrary to this sub-forum's law. Gotcha!!)


Haha! Spot on hawk i  I only saw a non~consonant prior to noting your post to moi but thanks anyway! Anyway it's not around now! It's difficult as my brain is slowing down and fuzzy now ~ I think I should turn in for a good night's kip but don't want to atm!  Going to stay up to watch Olympics on tv at 11.50pm as I don't wish to miss downhill ski-ing
WL


----------



## Robin

wirralass said:


> Haha! Spot on hawk i  I only saw a non~consonant prior to noting your post to moi but thanks anyway! Anyway it's not around now! It's difficult as my brain is slowing down and fuzzy ~ I think I should turn in for a good night's kip but don't want to atm!  Going to stay up to watch Olympics on tv at 11.50pm as I don't wish to miss downhill ski-ing
> WL


Will catch up on that tomorrow, OH is watching football now. Saw short track skating today, lots of crashing and falling about!


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Will catch up on that tomorrow, OH is watching football now. Saw short track skating today, lots of crashing and falling about!


I saw that ~ it was amazing to watch, so fast. Ski jumping was fantastic and snow boarding was gr8 too. All Olympic sports folk R bold and valorous taking many risks as injurys could occur. I saw part of Rugby match GB -v- that country that has a daffodil & long onion as its symbols!!


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> Tiramisu sounds good. Rugby on now


Tiramisu is lush, naughty but oh so lush


----------



## Vince_UK

kentish maid said:


> O/H had similar fish with his salad, I had a dairy product. Pouring rain and gloopy mud for walk with dog, did 1 hour in woods, now cuppa and book


What diary product did you scran as an individual ,I am thinking oval in form containing a yolk is a  possibly? A fish I am curious also about. Gloopy = Claggy up North


----------



## Wirrallass

l did stay up to watch adult lads Olympics downhill ski-ing on my tv but sadly it wasn't on coz of strong winds blowing around mountain ~ but I'll spy it on tv tomorrow if all is calm on said mountain with downward ski run. I'm so looking forward to watching this particular ski run on Sunday ~ and similarly, many Olympian participants of various snow sports who are ski-ing ~ snow boarding ~ or skating in a cold Country that starts with a consonant K and is sub 0°C 

My Grandson who's living in at Uni is visiting tomorrow so will watch it too whilst sitting on a comfy sofa with Grandma WL with glass full of liquid from a cold tap in his hand! Grandson no drink hot liquids!!

Strong winds approx 30+mph now blowing around my flat, not a bungalow ~ at this silly oclock hour!! Wish it would stop as it is annoying, noisy and scary. It's also raining ducks & docks saturating my land and drowning my shrubs and plants Typical UK. I can't hang washing on rotary today

Roll on Spring I say with sunny dry days Wishful thinking!!


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Disgusting habits.
> I was taking a stroll last Thursday and saw a man cough and spit on a road. Ugh! Isn't spitting on roads, walkways, country parks, public transport plus many public outdoor & indoor locations against British laws?


Visit China, always occuring by both man and lady, it is disgusting but common,  Many of China  population think it is good for human body and lung condition and function.  It is a cultural habit, mainly with old folks. Also follow through with loud sound. Odious to catch sight of or in proximity to folk who do.


----------



## Vince_UK

"To occur or not to occur, that is your inquiry" by an author known as "WIlliam Zigzag-back-and-forth-a-long-old-days-vicious-pointy-stick"..1564-1616 Stratford-upon-Avon.


----------



## kentish maid

Vince_UK said:


> "To occur or not to occur, that is your inquiry" by an author known as "WIlliam Zigzag-back-and-forth-a-long-old-days-vicious-pointy-stick"..1564-1616 Stratford-upon-Avon.


That is so funny. Chortling away I am


----------



## Vince_UK

kentish maid said:


> That is so funny. Chortling away I am


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> Robin, l did stay up to watch adult boys Olympics downhill ski-ing but it wasn't on coz of high winds ablowing up mountain top ~ but it'll show on tv tomorrow if all is calm on said mountain and downward ski run. So looking forward to watching it and all sporting participants on Sunday in that shockingly sub °C  cold Country that starts with a consonant K..
> 
> My grandson who's at Uni is visiting tomorrow so will watch it too whilst sitting on my comfy sofa with his grandma and drinking a glass of liquid from a cold tap!He no drink hot liquids.
> 
> Strong winds approx 30mph now huffing and blowing around my building and small plot of land at this silly oclock hour!! Wish it would stop as its annoyingly noisy and scary. It's also pouring down with non-stop blumin' rain saturating my land, plants & shrubs
> 
> Roll on Spring I say and sunny dry days Wishful thinking!!


We do not follow Olympics, rugby will no doubt attract O/H. Wind strong in this road last night also.


----------



## Vince_UK

kentish maid said:


> That is so funny. Chortling away I am


Chortling, a first class work luv it


----------



## kentish maid

Vince_UK said:


> What diary product did you scran as an individual ,I am thinking oval in form containing a yolk is a  possibly? A fish I am curious also about. Gloopy = Claggy up North


An oily fish in tomato for O/H and you got my food right .


----------



## Wirrallass

Huhum! I think a forward Shanghai man is wooing all young & matronly biddys on this forum ~ or having a darn good try!!!


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Huhum! I think a certain Shanghai man is wooing all young & matronly biddys on this forum ~ or having a darn good try!!!


I can but try but my hit rank is always substantially low in fact in a minus ratio.
Did I spy a non consonant in a particular young lady's post I ask? I think that is highly in sight.


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Huhum! I think a certain Shanghai man is wooing all young & matronly biddys on this forum ~ or having a darn good try!!!


I will not point it out to much a tacit guy


----------



## Robin

This forum is too much work for my brain! I just had a load of maths to do on Kaylz's black pudding, and now got to think around synonyms on this tricky part. But I'm going riding soon, in a chilly outdoor school, on top of a windy hill, all nags indoors at night, not out in a paddock, so raring to go and spooky, this brainwork is childs play by comparison!


----------



## Vince_UK

Robin said:


> This forum is too much work for my brain! I just had a load of maths to do on Kaylz's black pudding, and now got to think around synonyms on this tricky part. But I'm going riding soon, in a chilly outdoor school, on top of a windy hill, all nags indoors at night, not out in a paddock, so raring to go and spooky, this brainwork is childs play by comparison!


Tally Ho Robin


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> Huhum! I think a certain Shanghai man is wooing all young & matronly biddys on this forum ~ or having a darn good try!!!


'Shanghai man' variant on missing link? Only joking V, mind works oddly occasionally


----------



## Vince_UK

kentish maid said:


> 'Shanghai man' variant on missing link? Only joking V, mind works oddly occasionally


I will not say you R wrong.


----------



## kentish maid

Robin said:


> This forum is too much work for my brain! I just had a load of maths to do on Kaylz's black pudding, and now got to think around synonyms on this tricky part. But I'm going riding soon, in a chilly outdoor school, on top of a windy hill, all nags indoors at night, not out in a paddock, so raring to go and spooky, this brainwork is childs play by comparison!


Galloping across grassland, with wind in hair, intoxicating


----------



## kentish maid

How did that occur? 'Robin said' is twofold ?


----------



## Vince_UK

kentish maid said:


> How did that occur? 'Robin said' is twofold ?


'tis a jinx


----------



## kentish maid

Vince_UK said:


> 'tis a jinx


No alcohol drunk, so could not say it was dual vision lol


----------



## Vince_UK

kentish maid said:


> No alcohol drunk, so could not say it was dual vision lol


Not a valid justification I am afraid.


----------



## Robin

kentish maid said:


> How did that occur? 'Robin said' is twofold ?


That occurs on my posts occasionally, I think I fat digit a button or two. You can rid your post of it by dint of back buttoning your duplication.


----------



## kentish maid

Robin said:


> That occurs on my posts occasionally, I think I fat digit a button or two. You can rid your post of it by dint of back buttoning your duplication.


Did it, thank you


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> I can but try but my hit rank is always substantially low in fact in a minus ratio.
> Did I spy a non consonant in a particular young lady's post I ask? I think that is highly in sight.


I did rub it out b4 posting but auto corr*ct didn't concur & I didnt C that! Will do it now! Thanks young man!


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> I can but try but my hit rank is always substantially low in fact in a minus ratio.
> Did I spy a non consonant in a particular young lady's post I ask? I think that is highly in sight.


You did! And I swot it away! Good god, this is brain wracking! I'm losing a plot ~ but not plot of land


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> You did! And I swot it away! Good god, this is brain wracking! I'm losing a plot ~ but not plot of land


Don't worry, I lost it in around 3500 BC.


----------



## kentish maid

I was naughty today. A roast potato too many found its way on to my round flat dish


----------



## Robin

AAArgh! Just got bad cramp down my thigh! Too much hard work riding today, nag ( as in my avatar, looks calm in that pic!) was frisky and was bolting across jumps, I clung on for survival!


----------



## kentish maid

Robin said:


> AAArgh! Just got bad cramp down my thigh! Too much hard work riding today, nag ( as in my avatar, looks calm in that pic!) was frisky and was bolting across jumps, I clung on for survival!


Sounds painful Robin, soak in Radox bath (not only brand that you can buy)


----------



## Ditto

I abhor cramps, my hoofs cramp up with cold occasionally.


----------



## kentish maid

Ditto said:


> I abhor cramps, my hoofs cramp up with cold occasionally.


 Cramp is not good. I cramp at night, kick out, quilt can land on floor, O/H not happy


----------



## Robin

I had half a banana, that usually assists in assuaging cramp. I'm OK now, a long soak in a hot bath is a good plan. My OH is grumpy if I tramp round our room at two a.m. cursing loudly.


----------



## Vince_UK

kentish maid said:


> I was naughty today. A roast potato too many found its way on to my round flat dish


On a dish is ok if not to swallow but if many found a way into your stomach that is a distinct and difficult conumdrum with its own upshots. Dish is not stomach haha


----------



## kentish maid

No warmth, light or TV for two hours in our locality last night. Horrid. Out with torch and wax lights. Board said it was malfunction of supply.


----------



## Vince_UK

kentish maid said:


> No warmth, light or TV for two hours in our locality last night. Horrid. Out with torch and wax lights. Board said it was malfunction of supply.


Supply of what?
I am curious


----------



## kentish maid

Vince_UK said:


> Supply of what?
> I am curious


Galvanic, could that be right?


----------



## kentish maid

a non consonant in last post


----------



## Vince_UK

kentish maid said:


> Galvanic, could that be right?





kentish maid said:


> a non consonant in last post


----------



## Vince_UK

Vince_UK said:


>


Try again haha


----------



## Vince_UK

That was diifficult haha


----------



## kentish maid

Sad dog looking through window. Took rubbish out, didn't twig dog was following. Shut door with Judy still out.


----------



## kentish maid

Snowdrops glorious in woods, sun brilliant in sky, pity mud is so gloopy.


----------



## Vince_UK

This day is to old for my brain to work and my hammock calls. Tomorrow is an unborn day. Digits will function fully at dawn and warm sun God is upwards on high.


----------



## kentish maid

Vince_UK said:


> This day is to old for my brain to work and my hammock calls. Tomorrow is an unborn day. Digits will function fully at dawn and warm sun God is upwards on high.


Good night.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Night sugary visions


----------



## Robin

Fantastic snowdrops, KM, ours look good too. I must go out and do a bit of work with a pruning saw on last autumn's growth on our shrubs, as it is said not to turn frosty tonight. It is cold, though, must wrap up warmly.


----------



## Mark T

Can I chaff you all by citing a 90's song by a scots band that had "Shaman" as a tag?


----------



## kentish maid

Mr C was frontman I think I am right in saying?


----------



## kentish maid

Robin said:


> Fantastic snowdrops, KM, ours look good too. I must go out and do a bit of work with a pruning saw on last autumn's growth on our shrubs, as it is said not to turn frosty tonight. It is cold, though, must wrap up warmly.


Did you finish your pruning Robin?


----------



## Robin

It was so cold, that after managing about half an hour's tidying up and pruning, I ran indoors and had a hot drink to thaw out, along with much hand warming on a radiator!


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> I was naughty today. A roast potato too many found its way on to my round flat dish


......and into your mouth no doubt!


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> ......and into your mouth no doubt!


I'm afraid it did


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> I'm afraid it did


Good for you km ~ I would do ditto ~ 2 small roast potato's good stuff for Sundays main but watch out that carbs not too high.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> I abhor cramps, my hoofs cramp up with cold occasionally.


Hoofs Ditto? I did laugh at that! thank you x


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> No warmth, light or TV for two hours in our locality last night. Horrid. Out with torch and wax lights. Board said it was malfunction of supply.


This brings thoughts of light supply cut-off for many hours in 1970's ~ many waxy and artificial lights lit rooms brilliantly so could do that thing with books and play cards and similar with my young kids. It was scary driving at night tho. My dad said it was similar to driving on dark nights during WW2
Also had warmth from gas glow in sitting rooms and gas things on which to cook in cooking room!


----------



## Robin

wirralass said:


> This brings thoughts of light supply cut-off for many hours in 1970's ~ many waxy and artificial lights lit rooms brilliantly so could do that thing with books and play cards and similar with my young kids. It was scary driving at night tho. My dad said it was similar to driving on dark nights during WW2
> Also had warmth from gas glow in sitting rooms and gas things on which to cook in cooking room!


Ugh, cast into cold and dark, our council providing a list of cuts it was planning, doing school work in dim light from an old paraffin lamp my Dad brought out, it was stinky and didn't light up much of my writing, I had to find a match and light waxy wicks to aid my study. I was glad that it didn't last long.


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Ugh, cast into cold and darkness, our council providing a list of cuts it was planning, doing school work in dim light from an old paraffin lamp my Dad brought out, it was stinky and didn't light up much of my writing, I had to find a match and light waxy wicks to aid my study. I was glad that it didn't last long.


Gotcha! Might you want to chuck out a non-consonant in your 6th word?


----------



## kentish maid

Talk of days gone by and lack of warmth and light providing utility brings back lots of thoughts of family party, with pub asking us to start food at prompt hour as supply would go off and cooking would stop.


----------



## Robin

wirralass said:


> Gotcha! Might you like to chuck out a non-consonant in your 6th word?


Aargh! So right! Will put on hair shirt straight away! And think about my grammar in that post. Wasn't fully compos at that hour, still in my pyjamas drinking morning cuppa!


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Aargh! So right! Will put on hair shirt straight away! And think about my grammar in that post. Wasn't fully compos at that hour, still in my pyjamas drinking morning cuppa!


That's a fair communication ~ enjoy your cuppa and put on top & bottom things to stay warm!


----------



## kentish maid

Sat on bottom in mud in wood just now. Luckily nothing hurt but dignity. Small dog did laugh but no sign of dish running away with a spoon


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> That's a fair communication ~ enjoy your cuppa and put on top & bottom things to stay warm!


Should that not say savour your cuppa


----------



## Robin

Too rainy for outdoors this morning, so just had an hour with radio on, tackling ironing. Not too much I can do about growing things today, too soon to sow half hardy annuals, though I am starting off basil and dill on my windowsill.  I might sort out my pot plants, I bought indoor compost, hoping to rid my dining room of horrid fungus gnats that got into old stuff. I must go out soon, though, if rain stops or not, to our pharmacy, to pick up insulin. Cup of hot brown  liquid with milk in it calls first, though. But no biscuit!


----------



## Vince_UK

Which hot brown liquid is that ? My mind is awash with misty visions to pick from.


----------



## Wirrallass

I'm going to visit that man today who looks in my mouth. I'll sit down in a chair with my mouth ajar! L8r I'll go to many shops to buy goods which I want for my food and cool cupboards. I will walk back to my small flat and no doubt will want warmth and hot fluids. For now I must wash my hair and dry it as I don't want it 2B stinky B4 I go to visit that man who looks in my mouth!!!


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> I'm going to visit that man today who looks in my mouth. I'll sit down in a chair with my mouth ajar! L8r I'll go to many shops to buy goods which I want for my food and cool cupboards. I will walk back to my small flat and no doubt will want warmth and hot fluids. For now I must wash my hair and dry it as I don't want it 2B stinky B4 I go to visit that man who looks in my mouth!!!


----------



## Robin

Vince_UK said:


> Which hot brown liquid is that ? My mind is awash with misty visions to pick from.


Saying is fraught with difficulty, owing to utilisation of taboo non-consonant words. It was a cup of ground and roast Colombian fruits, not shoots that Sri Lankans and Indians pick from a bush, (or from China), that you mash in a pot.


----------



## kentish maid

Robin said:


> Saying is fraught with difficulty, owing to utilisation of taboo non-consonant words. It was a cup of ground and roast Colombian fruits, not shoots that Sri Lankans and Indians pick from a bush, (or from China), that you mash in a pot.


Brilliant, a liquid with a rich dark aroma


----------



## chaoticcar

Good fun !! Catching up 
 Boss Bought ponys  from across water (green land ) No proof of had souls on backs I had job of finding out !!!
Still living though
  CAROL


----------



## Vince_UK

With a strong pungant aroma and  wondrous flavours such as macchiato, cappuccino and such liquids of admiration


----------



## kentish maid

chaoticcar said:


> Good fun !! Catching up
> Boss Bought ponys  from across water (green land ) No proof of had souls on backs I had job of finding out !!!
> Still living though
> CAROL


Buckaroo is brought to mind Carol


----------



## Robin

chaoticcar said:


> Good fun !! Catching up
> Boss Bought ponys  from across water (green land ) No proof of had souls on backs I had job of finding out !!!
> Still living though
> CAROL


Irish? Did much bucking occur? Did you stay on? Nags usually frisky at this point, January to March.


----------



## kentish maid

Cupid is shooting arrows tomorrow. Will folk concoct romantic posh nosh with bubbly alcohol?


----------



## Robin

kentish maid said:


> Cupid is shooting arrows tomorrow. Will folk concoct romantic posh nosh with bubbly alcohol?


No, not us! Past romanticism! Glad you didnt ask about tonight's traditional frying pan flipping mix, with citrus fruit and sugar, or syrup, far too difficult to discuss without magic non-consonants!


----------



## chaoticcar

Didn't fall off much !!The standing up on back pins was worse than bucking 
  CAROL


----------



## Robin

chaoticcar said:


> Didn't fall off much !!The standing up on back pins was worse than bucking
> CAROL


Ugh! Standing up on hind hoofs is scary!
NB, you might want to look at your last post, contraband non-consonant in it!


----------



## kentish maid

Robin said:


> No, not us! Past romanticism! Glad you didnt ask about tonight's traditional frying pan flipping mix, with citrus fruit and sugar, or syrup, far too difficult to discuss without magic non-consonants!


Oops had forgot it was Mardi Gras today


----------



## chaoticcar

Doh !!
Gr##n has 1# than Ir#land which I didn't want to put 
   CAROL


----------



## Wirrallass

chaoticcar said:


> Good fun !! Catching up
> Boss Bought ponys  from across water (green land ) No proof of had souls on backs I had job of finding out !!!
> Still living though
> CAROL


Oh Carol (Paul S'daka) ~ you didnt want to put two+ non~nonsonants in your post did you? Shift non~consonants quickly so nobody spy and say Gotcha!


----------



## Robin

chaoticcar said:


> Didn't fall off much !!The standing up on back pins was worse than bucking
> CAROL


Loth to say this, but...look at word third from finish.


----------



## kentish maid

chaoticcar said:


> Doh !!
> Gr##n has 1# than Ir#land which I didn't want to put
> CAROL


I think goblins from that land do play pranks on us, causing stray non consonants to pop up in all sorts of situations


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> Oh Carol (Paul S'daka) ~ you didnt want to put two non~nonsonants in your post did you? Shift non~consonants quickly so nobody spy and say Gotcha!


Not Paul, I think, that man who sings that song had a monica starting with N


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> Not Paul, I think, that man who sings that song had a monica starting with N


You are so right km. It was a man starting with N ~ a non~consonant and an I and an L and I thank you muchly muchly for pointing this out!! I am marginally old now than I was forty odd yrs back and my brain won't function as it did many moons ago! It was 100% tops in good days past ~ now my thoughts are dim and not so much as sharp, fading. Songs and music pass through my mind but I cannot say which vocalist sings a particular song This is not good and I am sad about this and it hurts lots that my brain's capacity to say what I want to say, is vanishing! Oh I cry & sob for I don't want thoughts of my family to go away.  I should laugh and look at family photo's with happy thoughts.
Lots and lots of jokes plz folks so I can laugh again


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> You are so right km. It was a man starting with N with a non~consonant and an I and an L and I thank you muchly muchly for pointing this out!! I am marginally old now than I was forty odd yrs back and my brain won't function as it did many moons ago! It was 100% tops in good days past ~ now my thoughts are dim and not so much as sharp, fading. Songs and music pass through my mind but I cannot say which vocalist sings a particular song This is not good and I am sad about this and it hurts lots that my brain's capacity to say what I want to say, is vanishing! Oh I cry & sob for I don't want thoughts of my family to go away.  I should laugh and look at family photo's with happy thoughts.
> Lots and lots of jokes plz folks so I can laugh again


Sad if brain stops working as it did. Thoughts of family should be happy thoughts, photos can prompt big grins and lots to talk about with folk you know. Try to laugh on all days of month


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> Sad if brain stops working as it did. Thoughts of family should be happy thoughts, photos can prompt big grins and lots to talk about with folk you know. Try to laugh on all days of month


Thank you for your kind words km I do good on most days if not all, just a blip today.
Now this strand must go on so all of us can enjoy fun ~ hilarity and laughter x


----------



## kentish maid

Watching


wirralass said:


> Thank you for your kind words km I do good on most days if not all, just a blip today.
> Now this strand must go on so all of us can enjoy fun ~ hilarity and laughter x


Night night


----------



## Wirrallass

Ooops ~ I spy a *Gotcha* non-consonant in my last post


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> Watching
> 
> Night night


Night night to you too


----------



## Vince_UK

Today is Cupids Day. 
Wishing all your inamorato and inamorata the most joyous of days.  with many gifts and signs of worship and adulation.


----------



## Vince_UK

Do not worship the god Bacchus to much. Bad for brain following morning.


----------



## kentish maid

Vince_UK said:


> Today is Cupids Day.
> Wishing all your inamorato and inamorata the most joyous of days.  with many gifts and signs of worship and adulation.


Thank you kind sir. High quality nosh tonight, but no alcohol with it. Candy off limits too - sugary tooth is a thing of past. Do folk in Shanghai mark this day?


----------



## Vince_UK

Many do but spy it as an opportunity to grasp additional cash in small oily palms


----------



## kentish maid

Vince_UK said:


> Many do but spy it as an opportunity to grasp additional cash in small oily palms


Similar to Christmas , profit making is most important part to big firms. Blooms of crimson soar in cost and sadly folk pay


----------



## Vince_UK

YUP lol


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

kentish maid said:


> Similar to Christmas , profit making is most important part to big firms. Blooms of crimson soar in cost and sadly folk pay



I concur, profit making at its worst, I and OH don't buy into it! Fish and chips tonight at mum-inlaws, hardly romantic lol!


----------



## Robin

OH and I don't mark it, but pity poor Catholics who start forty days of fasting today and can't splash out on boosting profits for major shop chains. (Though no doubt finishing on 1st Sunday of April with a foray into oval choccy things, similarly profit making)


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Irish? Did much bucking occur? Did you stay on? Nags usually frisky at this point of our year.


Haha! Gotcha! Last word!


----------



## Robin

wirralass said:


> Haha! Gotcha! Last word!


Aargh! Too right! Fell at last jump!
Substituting January to March!


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Aargh! Too right! Fell at last jump!
> Substituting January to March!


Gotcha again ~ 4th word! You ain't applying your mind today as usual Robin ~ p'raps you should drink mug of hot black liquid without milk or sugar!


----------



## Robin

wirralass said:


> Gotcha again ~ 4th word! You ain't applying your mind today as usual Robin ~ p'raps you should drink mug of hot black liquid without milk or sugar!


Gosh, I must buck up! Had to go down to Doctors' in pouring rain, to discuss HbA1c with nursing staff, and am just drying out, too much distraction for my poor brain! Had hard job convincing nursy that I don't go hypo all night.
I am now in mid-cuppa!


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Gosh, I must buck up! Had to go down to Doctors' in pouring rain, to discuss HbA1c with nursing staff, and am just drying out, too much distraction for my poor brain! Had hard job convincing nursy that I don't go hypo all night.
> I am now in mid-cuppa!


In which holdall I will say sorry as HbA1c was on your mind!! Glad you don't hypo and you Zzzzzz throughout many nights, good for you! Carry on doing what you do to avoid hypo's


----------



## Robin

wirralass said:


> In which holdall I will say sorry as HbA1c was on your mind!! Glad you don't hypo and you Zzzzzz throughout many nights, good for you! Carry on doing what you do to avoid hypo's


I am still chuckling at your 'in which holdall'


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> I am still chuckling at your 'in which holdall'


Haha! My brain is in go slow function atm and I couldn't find a word that was similar, so as *holdall* was first word to rush into my mind, I stuck that in my post! Glad you know what I was trying to say! Anything for a laugh!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Why would nursy think you hypo in night, Robin?
I am always hypo-ing in day - wish I could stop! - but I do not think I hypo in night now.  I had a look at my blood sugar during night last night and it was about 7, just as it was at midnight.  This morning it was 5.3 and I was glad.


----------



## Robin

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Why would nursy think you hypo in night, Robin?
> I am always hypo-ing in day - wish I could stop! - but I do not think I hypo in night now.  I had a look at my blood sugar during night last night and it was about 7, just as it was at midnight.  This morning it was 5.3 and I was glad.


My Flash monitoring printout shows a downward swoop towards small hours, and following upwards swoop towards dawn. ( I was showing it to nursy, fool that I was!) It occasionally shows dips into low, particularly if I'm lying on that arm with disc stuck on it, so not hypo, but Nursy was panicking. Normal monitor is always around 4-6 if I stab my digit at 3am. A typical night is 7.5 at lights out, 5.0 at 3am, and 6.5-7.5 first thing in a morning. I'm just odd.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning Singular and All. 
Off to Kunshan today to await arrival of upcoming Lunar 12 months of Dog. MIdnight countdown and drinks plus much food to scoff. 
To soon in day for my poor cranium and fat digits to function
My contribution for today is short
.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Isn't that normal for most folks, Robin, a graph looking similar to a thing for hanging washing on which is saggy?
It is funny how DSNs and consultants panic about hypos (which are quickly past), but not about the contrary (which is an ongoing worry)?

Happy NY, V-UK!


----------



## Wirrallass

I'm in a lousy mood coz my moby and that thing (which sounds similar to an oblong object that I swallow if my skull hurts!) is in go slow stop actions. Pulling out locks of my hair is not a good thing to do as it is thinning ~ nor shouting out loud as that would disturb folk Zzzzzzzing I must stay calm if I can and try to fix what is causing go-slow-stop actions.


----------



## kentish maid

Morning all . Oh Robin, your DN wants a rap on joints in hand for annoying you.  Will things go bang and light up sky at midnight V ? Wirralass, did you sort out your difficulty with communication apparatus ?


----------



## kentish maid

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Why would nursy think you hypo in night, Robin?
> I am always hypo-ing in day - wish I could stop! - but I do not think I hypo in night now.  I had a look at my blood sugar during night last night and it was about 7, just as it was at midnight.  This morning it was 5.3 and I was glad.


Wracking my brain, Clockwork Dodo, an original monica,  is it from a book? Just nosy


----------



## Robin

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Isn't that normal for most folks, Robin, a graph looking similar to a thing for hanging washing on which is saggy?
> It is funny how DSNs and consultants panic about hypos (which are quickly past), but not about the contrary (which is an ongoing worry)?


Too right! My night graph was always looking like that, and prior to my flash monitor I could go low with impunity, nursy ignorantly assuming all was good. Now it's brought to light, panic abounds! Nursy had no thoughts on what I might do, naturally! Taking basal at lunch ( not good if I'm out) and having a lump of maturing cows milk product as I go to my couch at night (staying high all night, and no doubt having stomach discomfort!) was all that was thought of. I think I'll stick with my washing string graph!


----------



## mikeyB

I had that last night on my flash monitoring. A sag during night into hypoland, waking 3.9 and DP lifting that to 5.2. Odd. I usually know if I’m hypo during a kip.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

I swallow "a lump of maturing cows milk product"  with savoury biscuits at midnight if I'm low.  If normal, I absorb no cows milk product, and not so much biscuit.  I am always hungry at midnight so I like to munch food at that hour!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

kentish maid said:


> Wracking my brain, Clockwork Dodo, an original monica,  is it from a book? Just nosy


No, not from a book, though I am a big fan of books with dodos 
I post on a blog with that Clockwork Dodo monica - you can look at why in this post if you want.

I am without animals as I can't approach fur without bad symptoms  - so R and I own imaginary dodos and a fictional young cat from a county which is now Unitary Authority of Warrington.  You will understand this if you know the books of which I post (if you do, may I point out that I had a Clockwork Dodo much prior to Thursday5 having a clockwork waiting man!).  If you don't you will now think I am crazy


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning all. May you had a good night Zzzzzz  last night ~ its still slightly dark tho small sign of rising sun now. May you enjoy today and B happy all day long.


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Good morning all. May you had a good night Zzzzzz  last night ~ its still slightly dark tho small sign of rising sun now. May you enjoy today and B happy all day long.


I spot a non consonant haha @wirralass 
Good Morning  All 
Wishing you a good day


----------



## kentish maid

TheClockworkDodo said:


> No, not from a book, though I am a big fan of books with dodos
> I post on a blog with that Clockwork Dodo monica - you can look at why in this post if you want.
> 
> I am without animals as I can't approach fur without bad symptoms  - so R and I own imaginary dodos and a fictional young cat from a county which is now Unitary Authority of Warrington.  You will understand this if you know the books of which I post (if you do, may I point out that I had a Clockwork Dodo much prior to Thursday5 having a clockwork waiting man!).  If you don't you will now think I am crazy


Fascinating, and superb  photos on blog. My passion for books is all absorbing, book by Thursday 5 author now on list for library to find. Good to try contrasting authors, guards against apathy. Thank you.


----------



## Vince_UK

additional non consonants I am afraid. a glut today


----------



## kentish maid

Good morning all, sun and frost this morning. Thursday sat in sun at pub by lock, had drink and bag of crisps, so warm coat was not on. School holidays had brought out lots of folk.


----------



## kentish maid

Vince_UK said:


> additional non consonants I am afraid. a glut today


 (glorious would fit and not contain that awful non consonant) Fair catch V


----------



## Wirrallass

​


Vince_UK said:


> I spot a non consonant haha @wirralass
> Good Morning  All
> Wishing you a good day


Well spotted Vince. Believe it or not I did that on purpose to see if you'd notice! Haha!  Even more non~consonants in this post!  I  feel so good typing 'e's. 
Back on the straight and narrow now!


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> ​
> Well spotted Vince. Believe it or not I did that on purpose to see if you'd notice! Even more non~consonants in this post!


Love Ya baby  that brought on a laugh


----------



## Robin

wirralass said:


> ​
> Well spotted Vince. Believe it or not I did that on purpose to see if you'd notice! Haha!  Even more non~consonants in this post!  I  feel so good typing 'e's.
> Back on the straight and narrow now!


Wirralass! How shocking of you! Go and wash your computing aid out with soap straight away!


----------



## kentish maid

Not a lot of folk know this but writing without using a particular consonant or non consonant is A *pangrammatic lipogram. 
Mary had a tiny lamb
Its wool was pallid as snow
And any spot that Mary did walk
This lamb would always go

This lamb did follow Mary to school
Although against a law
How girls and boys did laugh and play
That lamb in class all saw

*


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Wirralass! How shocking of you! Go and wash your computing aid out with soap straight away!


----------



## Wirrallass

Hurray, sun is shining brightly now in sky similar to August. I will hang out my laundry ~ it should dry, that is if rain fails to pour down.

Today I am offloading products from cupboards & bottom units in my cooking room so I can apply soapy liquid with cloth and put products back again in a tidy fashion.

Following this I will cook braising cow in gravy for tonight and will accompany it with broccoli, cauliflour, carrots and onions. Yum yum tasty.


----------



## chaoticcar

Braising cow amazing 
  CAROL


----------



## Wirrallass

I forgot to say that I'm placing an old thingamajig in my front plot that I don't want now. It hasn't any round things on it but it has flat blocks on which I turn with both my footsys I'm hoping some1 will pick it up and cart it away I aim to buy similar but with comfy padding which to sit on and which will fold away. By using it I will stay as fit as I can with this activity as its good for my blòod circulation ~ my thump thump thump organ ~ and to aid maintain downward bgs!

That was difficult to do for this dimwit!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

kentish maid said:


> Fascinating, and superb  photos on blog. My passion for books is all absorbing, book by Thursday 5 author now on list for library to find. Good to try contrasting authors, guards against apathy. Thank you.


Thank you about blog and photos   That blog is quite old and I post on additional blogs now, if I am not too busy (mostly I am too busy, sadly).
Having 1st Thursday book (with Affair monica, all of which I cannot say!) out 1st would be good as absorbing books not in list as 1, 2, 3 and so on confusing!


----------



## kentish maid

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Thank you about blog and photos   That blog is quite old and I post on additional blogs now, if I am not too busy (mostly I am too busy, sadly).
> Having 1st Thursday book (with Affair monica, all of which I cannot say!) out 1st would be good as absorbing books not in list as 1, 2, 3 and so on confusing!


Library will obtain book about young lady who was at Lowood and had a Fairfax lady as boss,


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> I forgot to say that I'm placing an old thingamajig in my front plot that I don't want now. It hasn't any round things on it but it has flat blocks on which I turn with both my footsys I'm hoping some1 will pick it up and cart it away I aim to buy similar but with comfy padding which to sit on and which will fold away. By using it I will stay as fit as I can with this activity as its good for my blòod circulation ~ my thump thump thump organ ~ and to aid maintain downward bgs!
> 
> That was difficult to do for this dimwit!


Wirralass is not a dimwit. Is old thingamajig now missing from front plot? Man with van looks out for such things in this locality.


----------



## kentish maid

chaoticcar said:


> Braising cow amazing
> CAROL


I concur Carol.


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> Hurray, sun is shining brightly now in sky similar to August. I will hang out my laundry ~ it should dry, that is if rain fails to pour down.
> 
> Today I am offloading products from cupboards & bottom units in my cooking room so I can apply soapy liquid with cloth and put products back again in a tidy fashion.
> 
> Following this I will cook braising cow in gravy for tonight and will accompany it with broccoli, cauliflour, carrots and onions. Yum yum tasty.


Lots of carrot, parsnip, onion, with braising cow.  Would dumplings go with this, or too many carbs?


----------



## Robin

I'm having lamb hotpot tonight, (with a glass of vino), a dish thankfully short of a notoriously taboo non-consonant.
Just got back from shopping, offspring looking for bra, found optimal fit, but alas, straps far too long, and not adjusting to fit short girl, built for six foot giant. I bought a pink coat with much cash off it. Had to go to cappucino shop for a sustaining drink, and naughtily had an almond biscuit with it.


----------



## SB2015

I taught a class this morning who took warps and yarns that go across.
I am about to start a cloth for a bag for my kit for sugar in my blood.

A good pointless thing to try.
Thanks


----------



## kentish maid

SB2015 said:


> I taught a class this morning who took warps and yarns that go across.
> I am about to start a cloth for a bag for my kit for sugar in my blood.
> 
> A good pointless thing to try.
> Thanks


If you plait and braid a cloth bag for your kit, it is individual to you.


----------



## kentish maid

Robin said:


> I'm having lamb hotpot tonight, (with a glass of vino), a dish thankfully short of a notoriously taboo non-consonant.
> Just got back from shopping, offspring looking for bra, found optimal fit, but alas, straps far too long, and not adjusting to fit short girl, built for six foot giant. I bought a pink coat with much cash off it. Had to go to cappucino shop for a sustaining drink, and naughtily had an almond biscuit with it.


Lamb hotpot, yummy. I am having roast thigh of farmyard fowl with carrots, corn and baby marrow, oh and spuds


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

SB2015 said:


> I am about to start a cloth for a bag for my kit for sugar in my blood.


I am thinking about making a bag for my kit too, with a drawstring so it holds shut without kit falling out into handbag or into inward flap of coat, but so I can dip in my hand without difficulty.  I will not plait or braid though, I will just stitch!


----------



## Wirrallass

Just as I was going out today folk from a far away town called


kentish maid said:


> Wirralass is not a dimwit. Is old thingamajig now missing from front plot? Man with van looks out for such things in this locality.


Thank you km, kind words. Nay, alas no such luck today ~ man with big van looks for goods in folks front plots in this vicinity too. I've  brought thingamajig in for night hours to stay dry as its raining now. Wishing for man, woman, boy or girl to shift it tomorrow! I'm crossing hand digits for luck. Happy days!


----------



## Vince_UK

Braining Cow, haha 
and not a non consonat shown.


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> Lots of carrot, parsnip, onion, with braising cow.  Would dumplings go with this, or too many carbs?


Not as many carbs as you think km.

95g braising cow with lots of various colourful plants grown in soil ~ and 45g dumpling = total carbs 21g

175g braising cow with lots of various colourful plants grown in soil ~ and 90g dumplings = total carbs 41g

440g braising cow with many various colourful plants grown in soil and 180g dumplings = total carbs 87g

60g Caribbian dumplings (first word not rightly formed coz of a missing you know what!) = 32g carbs

Information from book CARB & CAL horizontal surface!!!! a brilliant book to look at to work out carbs. Can obtain from Amazon.


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Braining Cow, haha
> and not a non consonat shown.


I think your fatty digits R playing silly sods again V ~ Braining? Surly not!!


----------



## Vince_UK

LOL


wirralass said:


> I think your fatty digits R playing silly sods again V ~ Braining? Surly not!!


LOL is early morning


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> LOL
> 
> LOL is early morning


Understanding of this  ~ no probs!


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> LOL
> 
> LOL is early morning


GOTCHA!


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> GOTCHA!


I know was to lazy to adjust  lol


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> Not as many carbs as you think km.
> 
> 95g braising cow with lots of various colourful plants grown in soil ~ and 45g dumpling = total carbs 21g
> 
> 175g braising cow with lots of various colourful plants grown in soil ~ and 90g dumplings = total carbs 41g
> 
> 440g braising cow with many various colourful plants grown in soil and 180g dumplings = total carbs 87g
> 
> 60g Caribbian dumplings (first word not rightly formed coz of a missing you know what!) = 32g carbs
> 
> Information from book CARB & CAL horizontal surface!!!! a brilliant book to look at to work out carbs. Can obtain from Amazon.


Sounds good


----------



## SB2015

TheClockworkDodo said:


> I am thinking about making a bag for my kit too, with a drawstring so it holds shut without kit falling out into handbag or into inward flap of coat, but so I can dip in my hand without difficulty.  I will not plait or braid though, I will just stitch!


I shall avoid plaiting and braiding but focus on the ups and downs of my craft, using tubing from my pump to go across.


----------



## SB2015

From Vic’s documnt bfr, I wonder if th txt is  understandabl if you just miss out th forbiddn lttrs.

Not as taxing.  Good for first thing in morning maybe.


----------



## Vince_UK

kentish maid said:


> Sounds good


Not for a poor cow lol


----------



## kentish maid

SB2015 said:


> From Vic’s documnt bfr, I wonder if th txt is  understandabl if you just miss out th forbiddn lttrs.
> 
> Not as taxing.  Good for first thing in morning maybe.


This is just for fun, so making it less taxing will not affront moi.


----------



## Wirrallass

As I txt on my moby I oftn omit vowls & no 1 complains or misundrstands wot I'm riting. Omitting th forbiddn non~consonants in this strand is no bothr at all 4 moi ~ it's tricky @ times but gr8 fun. Atm I'm watchng th Wintr Olympics on tv ~ ski~styl. Its L8 & I shud b Zzzz in my bdrm with my skul on pillow havng sugar visions ~ but I'm not!


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> This is just for fun, so making it less taxing will not affront moi.


Sorry but GOTCHA! 9th word!


----------



## Wirrallass

SB2015 said:


> From Vic’s documnt bfr, I wonder if th txt is  understandabl if you just miss out th forbiddn lttrs.
> 
> Not as taxing.  Good for first thing in morning maybe.


GOTCHA! Sorry. Last word!


----------



## Vince_UK

Good morning all you fabulous folks.

I must watch for the non-consonant cop patrol  @wirralass 
That young lady is spying with hawk vision for any non-consonants,
Watchfully and cautious are apt words I think haha


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Good morning all you fabulous folks.
> 
> I must watch for the non-consonant cop patrol  @wirralass
> That young lady is spying with hawk vision for any non-consonants,
> Watchfully and cautious are apt words I think haha


Haha! Good morning Shangai! You will consum your words V ~ GOTCHA! 5th word 2nd GOTCHA! Last row, 4th word! You are slacking V Did you not Zzzzz last night?!


----------



## Vince_UK

HAHA
Should say "that"
You should  in nod land hding   lol


----------



## Vince_UK

F


wirralass said:


> Haha! Good morning Shangai! You will consum your words V ~ GOTCHA! 5th word 2nd GOTCHA! Last row, 4th word! You are slacking V Did you not Zzzzz last night?!


Fat digits and slow brain this morning. lol ruddy cat disturbing this individual.


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> HAHA
> Should say "that"
> You should  in nod land hding   lol


I know I should but atm I'm watching Wintr Olympics ski-ing ~ addictd to it, it's amazing stuff ~ I can Zzzzz in L8 tomorrow ~ or should I say, this morning


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> I know I should but atm I'm watching Wintr Olympics ski-ing ~ addictd to it, it's amazing stuff ~ I can Zzzzz in L8 tomorrow ~ or should I say, this morning


Ok


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> This is just for fun, so making it less taxing will not affront moi.


.....and fun it is km. Mind boggling in mornings ~ day ~ and night! Loving it


----------



## kentish maid

Vince_UK said:


> Good morning all you fabulous folks.
> 
> I must watch for the non-consonant cop patrol  @wirralass
> That young lady is spying with hawk vision for any non-consonants,
> Watchfully and cautious are apt words I think haha


Morning. I find it is small words that catch us out, brain busy looking for synonyms and a crafty non consonant slips in, trying too hard for good grammar, judicious commas is my fall back method of avoiding that fault


----------



## Vince_UK

and that  WL lol to sharp a pair of occular organs.


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> Sorry but GOTCHA! 9th word!


 sharp sight wirralass


----------



## Vince_UK

That Lady WL is far to sharp, I will catch that Lady 1 day with a non consonant.


----------



## kentish maid

Wirralass What will you watch on days Olympics not on?


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> Wirralass What will you watch on days Olympics not on?


I won't b km ~ I don't usually watch tv during day hours apart from Wimbldon ~ track running ~ swimming and sporty progs. I do usual stuff during day hours and watch tv at night ~ that is, if anything's worth watching. I might add that I iron my laundry whilst watching tv. Last night was unusual as I dont normally stay up that L8 watching tv but ski-styl was just amazing ~ young lads ski-ing downward on a hill and jumping high doing somasalts in th air for which I hold much admiration.


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> That Lady WL is far to sharp, I will catch that Lady 1 day with a non consonant.


As long as you catch moi with a non~consonant and not with anything othr than that!!


----------



## mikeyB

This non-consonant lark is doing my brain in. But abandoning bits of words to avoid non-consonants is a bit crook


----------



## Robin

I find I'm writing on normal posts thinking how I can word it without said non-consonant! I fall back on a lot of 'ing' words!
I do try not to miss out bits of words just to avoid sinning, that's half its fun!


----------



## chaoticcar

I concur or confirm 
  CAROL


----------



## SB2015

wirralass said:


> I won't b km ~ I don't usually watch tv during day hours apart from Wimbldon ~ track running ~ swimming and sporty progs. I do usual stuff during day hours and watch tv at night ~ that is, if anything's worth watching. I might add that I iron my laundry whilst watching tv. Last night was unusual as I dont normally stay up that L8 watching tv but ski-styl was just amazing ~ young lads ski-ing downward on a hill and jumping high doing somasalts in th air for which I hold much admiration.


I think that a bit of wrongness has shown in this post.  My trick of just missing non-consonant out.

Watching about country on TV.  Paddling on a board!! So hard, but had a go in Alaska so a bit cold so too bad if you fall in. Need to try it in hot holiday.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

I am putting all Olympics onto Sky box throughout night using BBC button of rosy colour, @wirralass - and during lunch I am fast forwarding through to find bits I want to watch (all figure skating) so I can watch pm - this is not so difficult as staying up all night!  Also I don't miss things I want if not shown at hour said in RT.  BBC button of rosy colour is 601 on look-without-paying and 980 on Sky


----------



## Vince_UK

Good morning fair maids. 
A word of warning. 
Hawk Vision Lady  will watch all typing with a x-ray vision of ultra skill for non-consonants of a particular ilk.
This is a Hazard Warning
Not a solitary non-consonant will pass or avoid scrutiny.


----------



## kentish maid

Morning all. This maid is not so fair, snowy locks abound. Sun for two days, spring in air, now dull and gloomy. Walk in woods with footfall monitor showing 5621, half way to my 10000 for today. Took an hour, gloopy mud did not allow fast walking


----------



## kentish maid

SB2015 said:


> I think that a bit of wrongness has shown in this post.  My trick of just missing non-consonant out.
> 
> Watching about country on TV.  Paddling on a board!! So hard, but had a go in Alaska so a bit cold so too bad if you fall in. Need to try it in hot holiday.


I saw that also. Alaska far too cold for that activity, try South African coast or tropical island


----------



## Wirrallass

SB2015 said:


> I think that a bit of wrongness has shown in this post.  My trick of just missing non-consonant out.
> 
> Watching about country on TV.  Paddling on a board!! So hard, but had a go in Alaska so a bit cold so too bad if you fall in. Need to try it in hot holiday.


Watch out folks ~ Smart Hawk Patrol is on duty tonight! Aha! GOTCHA SB2015! 3 non~consonants found in your post yeah yeah I know ~ brain is fluffy and is making writing difficult so no slap hand on this occasion


----------



## Wirrallass

TheClockworkDodo said:


> I am putting all Olympics onto Sky box throughout night using BBC button of rosy colour, @wirralass - and during lunch I am fast forwarding through to find bits I want to watch (all figure skating) so I can watch pm - this is not so difficult as staying up all night!  Also I don't miss things I want if not shown at hour said in RT.  BBC button of rosy colour is 601 on look-without-paying and 980 on Sky


Good thinking TCWD ~ I don't own Sky tho I can always click on rosy colour button if I want. I had probs dozing so thats why I sat on sofa all night! I'll look into BBC 601 ~ thanks.


----------



## Robin

Morning all, just about to put my training plimsolls on, go to fit class and jump around for a bit, and work on bulgy bits ( midriff springs to mind!) to try and ward off any slump in body moving ability. Sun is out, though, which lifts my spirits, and will warm up cold draughty Church hall in which our class occurs. (It's an old Cotswold building, with scant mod cons)


----------



## Naty

Fantastic work again in this discussion! 

OH is back at work instructing boys in sport, so just moi in flat.  I too was at gym this morning, for LBT!  

I was in county town on Monday and saw a fabulous pair of schuhs in Schuh.  Should I succumb?


----------



## Robin

Naty said:


> Fantastic work again in this discussion!
> 
> OH is back at work instructing boys in sport, so just moi in flat.  I too was at gym this morning, for LBT!
> 
> I was in county town on Monday and saw a fabulous pair of schuhs in Schuh.  Should I succumb?


Nobody can own too many pairs!
Our class tutor is using all sorts of dancing in our workouts. Boxing and Sumo, Salsa and Mambo, and stuff that Anna Pavlova did mimicking a swan, but obviously not on point for us.( though I was dancing doing point work in my youth, I'm much too old for that now) For following class, our tutor is promising to try out dancing with our midriffs as Turkish girls do , (but covering up, without showing our flabby tums in public!)


----------



## Naty

Robin said:


> Nobody can own too many pairs!
> Our class tutor is using all sorts of dancing in our workouts. Boxing and Sumo, Salsa and Mambo...



I concur!  I am back in county town in 7 days and may succumb.  No Schuh in our town.

This morning our tutor did Mambo, but it was lost on us with many going wrong way - including moi


----------



## kentish maid

Robin and Naty your work outs sound fun. Cold Church Halls with dusty floors and draughts or custom built gyms, all locations that allow us to work out and aid us to stay fit


----------



## Naty

kentish maid said:


> Robin and Naty your work outs sound fun. Cold Church Halls with dusty floors and draughts or custom built gyms, all locations that allow us to work out and aid us to stay fit



Do you go gym-ing in your part of this county KM?


----------



## kentish maid

Naty said:


> Do you go gym-ing in your part of this county KM?


No Naty, think I should, but not an avid fan of gyms.


----------



## Naty

kentish maid said:


> No Naty, think I should, but not an avid fan of gyms.



I concur actually.  I pick a class with caution, avoiding 1s known for snotty girls who all want to b at front!!!


----------



## pottersusan

I'm out of this loop so must put it right.
I work with clay, sometimes on a spinning round thing. I also construct pots with slabs, coils and pinch pots. My kiln is hot, hot, hot! The things I make can be put out in the frost and don't crack. My students build lots of fascinating pots.


----------



## kentish maid

Clay work sounds fun Pots for plants I buy, to plant bulbs and small shrubs.


----------



## SB2015

pottersusan said:


> I'm out of this loop so must put it right.
> I work with clay, sometimes on a spinning round thing. I also construct pots with slabs, coils and pinch pots. My kiln is hot, hot, hot! The things I make can be put out in the frost and don't crack. My students build lots of fascinating pots.


Hard to do this.  wiralass will pop in soon with probs in highlights.


----------



## SB2015

Ups and downs with yarns, contraction on limbs and back for an hour and a half, lunch, a walk, tidying in our Jardin. A good day.


----------



## Wirrallass

pottersusan said:


> I'm out of this loop so must put it right.
> I work with clay, sometimes on a spinning round thing. I also construct pots with slabs, coils and pinch pots. My kiln is hot, hot, hot! The things I make can be put out in the frost and don't crack. My students build lots of fascinating pots.


Its gr8 to C you posting again PS mist you. Hope ur as fit as you can B. As this is your first post on this strand, I ~ who is on Smart Hawk Patrol will not tick you off on this occasion for adding 7 non~consonants!!


----------



## Wirrallass

I'm chuft to bits ~ my walking limbs not as bad today so I did walk a long way (for moi) to local shops ~ my fitbit said 4,000 you know what! It was a glorious sunny day too ~ war my sunglass's so sun didn't hurt  my visual pupils!!! I'm not thinking of signing up at any gym right now.


----------



## Wirrallass

@Vince_UK
Good morning Shanghai  ~ UK calling!
How did Miss Mao's visit to cat Doctor go? I trust all is good with Missy with no post~op probs.
Damp but mild in my world, no wind.
Olympics Ski Cross, awful crash on ski hill, argh!! 1 ski~man hurt in bad way. My hand digits X'd & also pray 4 him.


----------



## Vince_UK

@wirralass 
Good day fair maid
Thank you for asking, Shanghai is cold and dank, not good at all.
Miss Mao I now in ops and I am awaiting a call t pick cat up and bring back.
I hope Man is ok


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> @wirralass
> Good day fair maid
> Thank you for asking, Shanghai is cold and dank, not good at all.
> Miss Mao I now in ops and I am awaiting a call t pick cat up and bring back.
> I hope Man is ok


GOTCHA!  4th from last ~ 2nd word!Hehe!


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> GOTCHA!  4th from last ~ 2nd word!Hehe!


----------



## Vince_UK

B&**@$
I was caught by the Hawk Vision Lady
Hangs brain in submission to lofty human


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> B&**@$
> I was caught by the Hawk Vision Lady
> Hangs brain in submission to lofty human


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> @wirralass
> Good day fair maid
> Thank you for asking, Shanghai is cold and dank, not good at all.
> Miss Mao I now in ops and I am awaiting a call t pick cat up and bring back.
> I hope Man is ok


How is Miss Mao today?


----------



## Vince_UK

You will not catch this individual out again today Hawk Vision Lady lol. Hawk Vision Lady is tricky haha and should catnap and catch many ZZZzzzz's
Thank you for inquiring 
Miss Mao looks  as on way  to good with any discomfort subsiding gradually and slowly.


----------



## Vince_UK

No non consants in this haha
你今天不会再把这个单独出来，霍克视觉夫人哈哈。鹰视觉夫人是棘手的：达哈，应该抓住并抓住许多ZZZzzzz的
感谢您询问：第
毛小姐看起来正在朝着良好的方向前进，逐渐缓慢地缓解任何不适。
I call you this Hawk Vision Lady 
鹰视觉女士


----------



## mikeyB

Stop this instantly. It’ll kill this with all submissions coming from Cymru.


----------



## chaoticcar

Making curry watching Olympics ,cut digit slicing garlic ,now lamb ,pig ,cow and Carol curry 
   CAROL


----------



## kentish maid

chaoticcar said:


> Making curry watching Olympics ,cut digit slicing garlic ,now lamb ,pig ,cow and Carol curry
> CAROL


Don't inform family of mishap, may not spot unusual flavour


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> You will not catch this individual out again today Hawk Vision Lady lol. Hawk Vision Lady is tricky haha and should catnap and catch many ZZZzzzz's
> Thank you for inquiring
> Miss Mao looks  as on way  to good with any discomfort subsiding gradually and slowly.


All I'm saying V is "Stay on your foot digits from now on!!" and mindful that you don't add 1 or 2 whatsits in your posts! (Whatsits???)


----------



## kentish maid

Our first cat was a stray, from Siam, who I did call Chairman Mao. Nobody lay claim to him, but I could not coax him to climb through window so dish with food was put on flat roof


----------



## chaoticcar

kentish maid said:


> Don't inform family of mishap, may not spot unusual flavour


Only husband and I and  will say nowt
   CAROL


----------



## Wirrallass

As it was sunny today I took a brisk walk ~ I'm trying to stay as fit as I can. I'm thinking of going swimming again but don't fancy swimming in a pools cold liquid though I would probably adjust to it as I swim front crawl for about 3/4 of an hour or so. I put my cozzy away last August so I must dig it out and try it on ~ it might B a tad tight coz I did gain a small amount of fat around my midriff If it is tight I will buy 1 that fits.
Phew! Didn't think I could do that without adding any you-know-whats-its!


----------



## Wirrallass

I'm on Smart Hawk Patrol again folks so watch your P's and Q's and non-consonants!
Km's muchly good at this milarky and most folk too ~ but it is difficult not to put *whatsits consonants* in our posts tho we do try hard.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Gotcha, @wirralass - fourth word from last!


----------



## Vince_UK

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Gotcha, @wirralass - fourth word from last!


----------



## Wirrallass

@TheClockworkDodo ~ Fair do's, sharp visuals! I admit to adding a you know what! 

My Tab is in go slow mood Grrrr  and I'm finding it difficult to post atm I will post L8r.


----------



## Robin

Just unwinding in front of TV (Olympics), had busy day in London. Got a coach down and back, which, naturally, got stuck in traffic both ways. Could study forum posts with coach's wifi, so not a boring trip, but it wouldn't allow log in. 
Was visiting an art show, at famous Millbank location, saw paintings by Pisarro and his ilk,(all of whom contain taboo non-consonants, so can't list others). Also had an hour walking by big outflow which is known as Isis as it flows through Oxford, and had lunch at Royal Hospital caff, (no signs of famous plant show, though).


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


>


You had Gr8 joy posting that didn't you V?


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> You had Gr8 joy posting that didn't you V?


YUP lol
Good way to start a day lol


----------



## Ditto

Hiya all, brass simians round this way brrrr


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> As it was sunny today I took a brisk walk ~ I'm trying to stay as fit as I can. I'm thinking of going swimming again but don't fancy swimming in a pools cold liquid though I would probably adjust to it as I swim front crawl for about 3/4 of an hour or so. I put my cozzy away last August so I must dig it out and try it on ~ it might B a tad tight coz I did gain a small amount of fat around my midriff If it is tight I will buy 1 that fits.
> Phew! Didn't think I could do that without adding any you-know-whats-its!


I can only swim on my back !!! Difficult to know how soon to turn at finish of lap, and I bump into folk as no  globular organs of sight in back of cranium


----------



## kentish maid

Robin said:


> Just unwinding in front of TV (Olympics), had busy day in London. Got a coach down and back, which, naturally, got stuck in traffic both ways. Could study forum posts with coach's wifi, so not a boring trip, but it wouldn't allow log in.
> Was visiting an art show, at famous Millbank location, saw paintings by Pisarro and his ilk,(all of whom contain taboo non-consonants, so can't list others). Also had an hour walking by big outflow which is known as Isis as it flows through Oxford, and had lunch at Royal Hospital caff, (no signs of famous plant show, though).


You had a good day, was it sunny and cold?


----------



## kentish maid

Ditto said:


> Hiya all, brass simians round this way brrrr


Hiya. Cold and snow coming soon to this locality, lots of shopping bought today, don't want to go without food


----------



## kentish maid

mikeyB said:


> Stop this instantly. It’ll kill this with all submissions coming from Cymru.


Do you think anybody can actually suss out what was said by that man in Shanghai ?


----------



## Robin

kentish maid said:


> You had a good day, was it sunny and cold?


Not so cold, surprisingly. Not too windy, so warm coat, but no scarf, hat or mitts on. London is always warm in comparison to Cotswolds, though!


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Hiya all, brass simians round this way brrrr


Similar in my world too Ditto ~ woolly hat & scarf day ~ and thick warm coat plus boots too ~ lots and lots of thick soup & many hot drinks to maintain body warmth


----------



## Robin

kentish maid said:


> Do you think anybody can actually suss out what was said by that man in Shanghai ?


No idea what was said! Probably insulting all of us!


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Not so cold, surprisingly. Not too windy, so warm coat, but no scarf, hat or mitts on. London is always warm in comparison to Cotswolds, though!


Watch out Robin for much snow is on its way to London ~ so says 4cast! Wrap up warm as it falls from sky!


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> Do you think anybody can actually suss out what was said by that man in Shanghai ?


I hazard a notion that V was copying what V said in his prior post??


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> I can only swim on my back !!! Difficult to know how soon to turn at finish of lap, and I bump into folk as no  globular organs of sight in back of cranium


I would say look at roof for any marks just b4 your turning point, count arm movmnts to finish and turn accordingly.


----------



## Vince_UK

Robin said:


> No idea what was said! Probably insulting all of us!


I would not do that Fair Robin, it is all good words trust this individual


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> @TheClockworkDodo ~ Fair do's, sharp visuals! I admit to adding a you know what!
> 
> My Tab is in go slow mood Grrrr  and I'm finding it difficult to post atm I will post L8r.


Fat digits I think haha


----------



## Vince_UK

早上好，美丽的姑娘
not a non consonant in sight trust this individual haha and all good words.
Good Morning fair maids and Hawk Vision Lady
早上好，公平的姑娘和鹰视觉小姐


----------



## Vince_UK

Kunshan now. unusual H2O  crystal colour sky and no pollution and not any  non consonants so far apart from a singluar typing by Hawk Vision Lady. Similar to a Spring day today


----------



## mikeyB

Fab photo, apart from the string of cars aiming for work


----------



## chaoticcar

What ???!.
  CAROL


----------



## Vince_UK

mikeyB said:


> Fab photo, apart from the string of cars aiming for work


Stationary, ain't moving  
Plus look at your fifth word. non consonant ?


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Kunshan now. unusual H2O  crystal colour sky and no pollution and not any  non consonants so far apart from a singluar typing by Hawk Vision Lady. Similar to a Spring day today
> View attachment 6905


....haha! And you just had to say that didn't you V  will you allow moi to put it back of my mind now? I saw you pick up MikyB about his non whatsit Goody goody gum drops!! Not so good for MikyB tho!


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> ....haha! And you just had to say that didn't you V  will you allow moi to put it back of my mind now? I saw you pick up MikyB about his non whatsit Goody goody gum drops!! Not so good for MikyB tho!


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morrow fair and wondrous folk and Hawk Vison Lady.
I pray all is good with you on this fabulous morning ( Morning in Shanghai that is ) and wish you all a quality night in Nodland and good
visions throughout your catching ZZZzzzzzzz's
I could put that in Mandarin also but wish to avoid any confusion or doubts.


----------



## Wirrallass

Sunny sunny day in my world today ~ I did 3 wash loads ~ hung it all out to dry and dry it did, yay! Lots of ironing now but that's ok. Did tasks in my flat and a quick tidy up. L8r on I took a walk to Asda in icy cold cold wind Brrrrr to do a biggish food shop ~ cost lots of £pounds to stock up cupboards. Got taxi back as I couldn't walk back carrying many full bags! Put stuff away in cupboards and cold cupboard! Had my dindins and also a hot black drink with 1 sugar All in all, a good all round busy day. Now sitting in front of warm glow you no what watching sport on tv. Photo's attach'd of sky, and sun which looks as if it's a moon but it's not!


----------



## Vince_UK

What was your drink Fair Maid I am thinking?


----------



## Wirrallass

Haha! You trying to catch this individual out by typing two you know what's?  I'm not falling for that V!


----------



## Vince_UK

Typing you know what? 
OOOO Hawk Vison Lady, how unkind of you to think in such  bad way about this individual.
 I am mortally and badly hurt .


----------



## Vince_UK

Sky looks good btw.
Big shopping = Big filthy moolah.


----------



## Wirrallass

I'm so sorry Shanghai man ~ I'm not an unkind lady, I did not wish to hurt you ~ but you prompt'd moi to say such things! A big (((hug))) to pacify you BTW my drink sounds similar to a cough! This is mad & difficult writing without using non~consonants don't you think?


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> This is mad & difficult writing without using non~consonants don't you think?


In a solitary word.
YUP lol
Good for brain I think though


----------



## Wirrallass

Ah oui, I know that Moolah's origin is Fijian


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Ah oui, I know that Moolah's origin is Fijian


Hawk Vision Lady is amazing  in many ways, 
Worthy of admiration and honour,


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Hawk Vision Lady is amazing  in many ways,
> Worthy of admiration and honour,


Oh shucks Vin, I'm blushing now! But thanks anyway.


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> Sunny sunny day in my world today ~ I did 3 wash loads ~ hung it all out to dry and dry it did, yay! Lots of ironing now but that's ok. Did tasks in my flat and a quick tidy up. L8r on I took a walk to Asda in icy cold cold wind Brrrrr to do a biggish food shop ~ cost lots of £pounds to stock up cupboards. Got taxi back as I couldn't walk back carrying many full bags! Put stuff away in cupboards and cold cupboard! Had my dindins and also a hot black drink with 1 sugar All in all, a good all round busy day. Now sitting in front of warm glow you no what watching sport on tv. Photo's attach'd of sky, and sun which looks as if it's a moon but it's not!
> View attachment 6938 View attachment 6939


Good photos wirralass. Glad your washing did dry.


----------



## kentish maid

Hungry birds scrapping on patio. Lots of fat put out for birds, so cold that auxiliary food crucial.
Book to look at today, called Gadsby. Link to information about it https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gadsby_(novel). Apology for non consonants in link. Looking forward to it. Too cold to go far today, snow is on its way.


----------



## kentish maid

Vince_UK said:


> In a solitary word.
> YUP lol
> Good for brain I think though


Brain is important organ. Husband's is not functioning as it should now, difficult for us, but GP looking into why. Must hold on to my brain and stay fit for him


----------



## Vince_UK

kentish maid said:


> Brain is important organ. Husband's is not functioning as it should now, difficult for us, but GP looking into why. Must hold on to my brain and stay fit for him


Good luck KM and my thoughts with you


----------



## kentish maid

Vince_UK said:


> Good luck KM and my thoughts with you


Thank you V


----------



## kentish maid

Mushroom and spinach frittata for lunch, scrummy, found it in book by guy who did book on losing pounds fast and I can trust if on TV


----------



## Ditto

> found it in book by guy who did book on losing pounds fast


Tom K?

Glorious today, sun shining, bit nippy but bracing.

I'm planning on rump of cow and mushrooms for Sunday lunch. What y'all having?


----------



## Vince_UK

kentish maid said:


> Mushroom and spinach frittata for lunch, scrummy, found it in book by guy who did book on losing pounds fast and I can trust if on TV


Good on ya 
Who is said author may I ask?


----------



## kentish maid

Ditto said:


> Tom K?
> 
> Glorious today, sun shining, bit nippy but bracing.
> 
> I'm planning on rump of cow and mushrooms for Sunday lunch. What y'all having?


This is hard lol, Initials of author MM, said folk should fast 2 days in 7. Farmyard fowl for us tonight, in a roast, with lots of plant food with it


----------



## kentish maid

Vince_UK said:


> Good on ya
> Who is said author may I ask?


As I said to Ditto, initials of author MM, said folk should fast 2 days in 7. You can't catch this old lady out kind sir


----------



## Vince_UK

kentish maid said:


> As I said to Ditto, initials of author MM, said folk should fast 2 days in 7. You can't catch this old lady out kind sir


Tricky Lady and not old at all.

haha


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> As I said to Ditto, initials of author MM, said folk should fast 2 days in 7. You can't catch this old lady out kind sir


'Vinny' is trying to catch all of us out km by asking us a particular 'Q word' thinking or knowing that our answ*rs (oops!) would contain non~consonants. I think our man in Shanghai is muchly too crafty now but I aint falling for his crafty tricks! I did add a non-consonant in my post prior to this which you all mist but I took it out quickly B4 any individuals could say GOTCHA! Haha!


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Good on ya
> Who is said author may I ask?


Mick Mowsly springs to mind but you know this don't you V?!


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> 'Vinny' is trying to catch all of us out km by asking us a particular 'Q word' thinking or knowing that our answ*rs (oops!) would contain non~consonants. I think our man in Shanghai is muchly too crafty now but I aint falling for his crafty tricks! I did add a non-consonant in my post prior to this which you all mist but I took it out quickly B4 any individuals could say GOTCHA! Haha!


Our man in Shanghai is indubitably wily wirralass. I swallow dictionary for first snack of day so I can find apt words to confound you all


----------



## Robin

Good day all. Just thawing out from pony riding, it was cold, though it was sunny, and not too windy. Now I'm thawing out as I cook lamb with roast parsnip, carrot and potato for tonight ( With insulin accompanying it, naturally) and a glass of vino rosso to aid conviviality. Must go and wash off all odour of nag first, though.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

kentish maid said:


> Brain is important organ. Husband's is not functioning as it should now, difficult for us, but GP looking into why. Must hold on to my brain and stay fit for him


Having a GP looking into why is a good thing, and can assist a lot.  My Dad would not allow GP to visit and so got ill with sad rapidity, without pills and things of that ilk.  You can obtain so much now that will aid and assist brains not fully functioning (and also support family of folks with brains not fully functioning).
My brain functions on and off, it can malfunction in a way similar to how Dad's was but it can also function totally normally, my condition is distinct from what Dad had.
I wish your husband all good (and you too).


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> Brain is important organ. Husband's is not functioning as it should now, difficult for us, but GP looking into why. Must hold on to my brain and stay fit for him


Occasionally my brain mmmalfunctions too  Bringing back to mind who's who is frustrating ~ or looking for stuff that I think is lost ~ I'm mostly ok on all days but occasionally my brain wants a day off to do its own thing ~  nooooo noooooo I shout, this is not good! I do not want my brain or my mind to stray far from my cranium It's difficult to find words to account for my brains activity but I don't think I'm on my way to a psychiatric hospital any day soon ~ but that's my own thought on it!
I pray that your husbands GP will find a solution to your O/H's brain probs Stay strong km.x


----------



## Vince_UK

Ainl


wirralass said:


> 'Vinny' is trying to catch all of us out km by asking us a particular 'Q word' thinking or knowing that our answ*rs (oops!) would contain non~consonants. I think our man in Shanghai is muchly too crafty now but I aint falling for his crafty tricks! I did add a non-consonant in my post prior to this which you all mist but I took it out quickly B4 any individuals could say GOTCHA! Haha!


Vinny is a name usual for an Mafia Don lol
Hawk Vision Lady in proximity to catch this indiviual 
I will aim my "GOTCHA" macro tool soon I know at a lady from Wirral


----------



## Vince_UK

Robin said:


> Good day all. Just thawing out from pony riding, it was cold, though it was sunny, and not too windy. Now I'm thawing out as I cook lamb with roast parsnip, carrot and potato for tonight ( With insulin accompanying it, naturally) and a glass of vino rosso to aid conviviality. Must go and wash off all odour of nag first, though.


Sounds cool and a good way to pass a day Robin


----------



## Vince_UK

kentish maid said:


> Our man in Shanghai is indubitably wily wirralass. I swallow dictionary for first snack of day so I can find apt words to confound you all


Shanghai spy is watching  with much absorbtion for non consonants


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Shanghai spy is watching  with much absorbtion for non consonants


Just saw this! Good morning Shanghai man ~ your unusually L8 posting!
Tops of Mafia? Spy? Whhaaats going on? I'm anxious about you V You indicating sommat to moi that I should ~ um, watch out? This is intriguing now! I gotta run long way away so as I'm not caught out using words with particular non~thingymajigs in!You watch out too Shanghai spyman ~ moi has you in my sights too


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Just saw this! Good morning Shanghai man ~ your unusually L8 posting!
> Tops of Mafia? Spy? Whhaaats going on? I'm anxious about you V You indicating sommat to moi that I should ~ um, watch out? This is intriguing now! I gotta run long way away so as I'm not caught out using words with particular non~thingymajigs in!You watch out too Shanghai spyman ~ moi has you in my sights too


I will bring forward a proposal that you cannot spurn Fair Lady 
"particular film part 1"


----------



## Vince_UK

"God Guardian Part 1" has much clarity 
"I will bring forward a proposal that you cannot spurn"


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> I will bring forward a proposal that you cannot spurn Fair Lady
> "particular film part 1"


Anything to do with Marlon Brando? God~dad? Or am I way off?


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Anything to do with Marlon Brando? God~dad? Or am I way off?


Spot on Hawk Vision Lady


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Spot on Hawk Vision Lady


Yay! I'm not as daft as I look kind Shanghai sir ~ occasionally I'm as daft as a big kid and/or a brush!  I not grown up to adulthood! Still a big kid at *thumping organ!* Haha! Crazy crazy words tonight!


----------



## Vince_UK

I am also a big kid  lol 
It is good 
Growing up is not so good lol


----------



## Wirrallass

1 Christmas I bought two of my grandsons cushions ~ writing on front of cushions said "Dont grow up, it's a trick'!  I had to laugh at this and so did my grandsons


----------



## Vince_UK

It is a trick, I am staying at  21 for past 47 annum and I am not going to adjust that at all lol


----------



## Wirrallass

32yrs old was good for moi so I'm sticking with that 21 is too young for moi!


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> .


Blank lol
Not functioning this morning Hawk Vision Lady.
Now I can put many non consonants in


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Blank lol
> Not functioning this morning Hawk Vision Lady.
> Now I can put many non consonants in


Look at my post prior to yours!


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Blank lol
> Not functioning this morning Hawk Vision Lady.
> Now I can put many non consonants in


Nah you can't V ~ I'm still around but soon I will go and catch a kip 'Av a good day.


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Nah you can't V ~ I'm still around but soon I will go and catch a kip 'Av a good day.


kip good WL
Sugary visions


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> kip good WL
> Sugary visions


----------



## kentish maid

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Having a GP looking into why is a good thing, and can assist a lot.  My Dad would not allow GP to visit and so got ill with sad rapidity, without pills and things of that ilk.  You can obtain so much now that will aid and assist brains not fully functioning (and also support family of folks with brains not fully functioning).
> My brain functions on and off, it can malfunction in a way similar to how Dad's was but it can also function totally normally, my condition is distinct from what Dad had.
> I wish your husband all good (and you too).


Thank you Clockwork Dodo. My Dad was similar to yours, that is why I am glad GP is assisting, will know what to do about it.


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> Occasionally my brain mmmalfunctions too  Bringing back to mind who's who is frustrating ~ or looking for stuff that I think is lost ~ I'm mostly ok on all days but occasionally my brain wants a day off to do its own thing ~  nooooo noooooo I shout, this is not good! I do not want my brain or my mind to stray far from my cranium It's difficult to find words to account for my brains activity but I don't think I'm on my way to a psychiatric hospital any day soon ~ but that's my own thought on it!
> I pray that your husbands GP will find a solution to your O/H's brain probs Stay strong km.x


Thank you wirralass x


----------



## kentish maid

Birds frantically consuming food this morning. Know snow is coming. Saw bird that  was on old farthing this morning, not had a visit from that bird prior to today, may roost in my ivy. Almost forgot to put liquid out for birds, had to boil it to thaw frost on birdbath. Food costs lots of cash, but worth it to watch antics.


----------



## Vince_UK

I cannot  look back on Farthings. What is that bird ?
Grossly curious


----------



## kentish maid

Vince_UK said:


> I cannot  look back on Farthings. What is that bird ?
> Grossly curious


It is small, tiny in fact, stocky, brown in colour with a short tail. It's monica brings to mind a lady who is in Royal Navy


----------



## Vince_UK

kentish maid said:


> It is small, tiny in fact, stocky, brown in colour with a short tail. It's monica brings to mind a lady who is in Royal Navy



Sparrow?
Blackbird?
Thrush?


----------



## kentish maid

Vince_UK said:


> Sparrow?
> Blackbird?
> Thrush?


Too big, I cannot say Latin for it as that too contains that awful non consonant. I can post a photo of it though


----------



## Vince_UK

kentish maid said:


> Too big, I cannot say Latin for it as that too contains that awful non consonant. I can post a photo of it though View attachment 6955


I do not know it, sorry.
My vision is not so good 
Want additional information  such as a tag


----------



## Robin

A small bird of that ilk was visiting us most days last Spring, and had two offspring but not had a visit at all from August onwards. Odd, normally common round us.
Just got back from Sainsbury's. Talk about panic buying! OH and I usually go shopping on a Monday as it's calm, but it was busy today, with lots of folk stocking up on milk and a loaf or two, BBC said snow arriving soon (though it's still dry and sunny now).


----------



## kentish maid

Vince_UK said:


> I do not know it, sorry.
> My vision is not so good
> Want additional information  such as a tag


Think back in history to a man who was a building consultant and did assist in the construction of St Pauls following a big conflagration that almost did ruin it. (and no it is not a Chris bird )


----------



## kentish maid

Robin said:


> A small bird of that ilk was visiting us most days last Spring, and had two offspring but not had a visit at all from August onwards. Odd, normally common round us.
> Just got back from Sainsbury's. Talk about panic buying! OH and I usually go shopping on a Monday as it's calm, but it was busy today, with lots of folk stocking up on milk and a loaf or two, BBC said snow arriving soon (though it's still dry and sunny now).


Snow did flurry in this locality. Panic buying I think is silly, usually stock cupboards and cold cupboard with food in Autumn so if stuck indoors for duration of a malady or wintry conditions I am 'hot to trot'


----------



## Robin

kentish maid said:


> Snow did flurry in this locality. Panic buying I think is silly, usually stock cupboards and cold cupboard with food in Autumn so if stuck indoors for duration of a malady or wintry conditions I am 'hot to trot'


I'm similar, stock up in Autumn and last til Spring is my motto, our rural roads not having many visits from a gritting lorry in icy conditions.


----------



## Wirrallass

No sign of snow in this part of Wirral but it was much much cold today ~ it was minus 4°C at 7am. Woolly hats scarf & mitts is a must from now on. Saw two robins and a blackbird this morning foraging for food. Ah! Ground is rock hard so birds can't find worms.

Stock up food cupboards ~ or not? Difficult to know what to do. Many folk panic buy. Folks shouldn't do this ~ but it is right if living in rural parts as it could snow and folk don't want to go hungry or cold during wintry conditions.


----------



## Robin

Too right, Wirralass, I don't mind folk buying stuff to last until snow has blown away again, but if folk bulk buy too much in a panic, and throw it away, that is wasting good food and stopping others who may want to buy it from doing so.


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Too right, Wirralass, I don't mind folk buying stuff to last until snow has blown away again, but if folk bulk buy too much in a panic, and throw it away, that is wasting good food and stopping others who may want to buy it from doing so.


I concur Robin ~ I think many folk panic bulk buy thinking lorrys bringing products to big shops can't carry out distribution coz of floods ~ high winds ~ snow and snowdrifts! 

I shouldn't but I got to laugh phrasing words on this strand! Such fun but brain taxing!


----------



## kentish maid

Our local shop is vital for a lot of folk. If working folk can't go by train to work our shop finds additional humans flock to buy who would not usually shop in that shop, stock runs out quickly, old folk go without milk, not good


----------



## Vince_UK

kentish maid said:


> Think back in history to a man who was a building consultant and did assist in the construction of St Pauls following a big conflagration that almost did ruin it. (and no it is not a Chris bird )


Good un 
Sir Chris?


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning Fair Maids.
Digits and brain to last today 
Must drink my hot dark liquid first gallon of it lol


----------



## kentish maid

Vince_UK said:


> Good un
> Sir Chris?


That's him


----------



## Vince_UK

kentish maid said:


> That's him


I did scan your post with nothing short of total  admiration. 
Brilliant  and smart


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> Birds frantically consuming food this morning. Know snow is coming. Saw bird that  was on old farthing this morning, not had a visit from that bird prior to today, may roost in my ivy. Almost forgot to put liquid out for birds, had to boil it to thaw frost on birdbath. Food costs lots of cash, but worth it to watch antics. View attachment 6954


And it starts with Wr?


----------



## kentish maid

Vince_UK said:


> I did scan your post with nothing short of total  admiration.
> Brilliant  and smart


You had my brain working additional hours, had a light bulb occasion as I was walking with dog


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> And it starts with Wr?


and stops in "n" lol


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> And it starts with Wr?


That's right wirralass


----------



## kentish maid

Snow falling now but roads look OK so far.


----------



## SB2015

Took a lift up a mountain. Cold.  Hot choc good. Too lift down. Walk along for a good bit. Still cold.
A good day.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Oops, just catching up, saw posts on birds, and thought, I did not add warm liquid to bird baths today, and it is icy outdoors   Will jot down that I must do it first thing tomorrow.



wirralass said:


> Occasionally my brain mmmalfunctions too  Bringing back to mind who's who is frustrating ~ or looking for stuff that I think is lost ~ I'm mostly ok on all days but occasionally my brain wants a day off to do its own thing ~  nooooo noooooo I shout, this is not good! I do not want my brain or my mind to stray far from my cranium It's difficult to find words to account for my brains activity but I don't think I'm on my way to a psychiatric hospital any day soon ~ but that's my own thought on it!
> I pray that your husbands GP will find a solution to your O/H's brain probs Stay strong km.x



Brain malfunction is nothing to do with psychiatric hospital @wirralass - so you think right!  It is to do with part of hospital I cannot say, but it starts with n and stops with logical!
Do you think your brain has brain fog - or is it just that it's a bit not as young as it was?
In addition to brain fog, my brain has difficulty communicating with my body so all things body should do automatically can stop working.  Bit in brain which should act similarly to customs at a port allows things through which it should stop and stops things it should allow.  So I think sounds = too loud x20 and pongs = too whiffy x20 and so on, and my immunity is dodgy and attacks my body.  Naughty brain! 

@SB2015 - You on holiday?  Mountains and hot choc sound good


----------



## Wirrallass

Still no snow  but mighty cold at -3°C now almost -4°C. Arrrrrrgh! Brass monkys!
C/H is still on to stay warm and I put on fluffy pink soft socks on my cold walking thingimajigs! ha! Now I'm waiting anxiously for gas bill ~ so not looking forward to that!

Our almost full moon is shining most brightly tonight in a sky without clouds but  with stars a-twinkling It's an amazing sight.

Lastly, my motor car has to go into a workshop soon for two difficult jobs I think, I won't know until my car is on a ramp.I'm hoping this won't £cost too much but having my doubts.


----------



## Vince_UK

Oh @wirralass 
I pray your car is not to sick and not to costly to fix.
I always stop talking to my cars and I must put into car hospital if sick I go into big huff


----------



## Wirrallass

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Oops, just catching up, saw posts on birds, and thought, I did not add warm liquid to bird baths today, and it is icy outdoors   Will jot down that I must do it first thing tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Brain malfunction is nothing to do with psychiatric hospital @wirralass - so you think right!  It is to do with part of hospital I cannot say, but it starts with n and stops with logical!
> Do you think your brain has brain fog - or is it just that it's a bit not as young as it was?
> In addition to brain fog, my brain has difficulty communicating with my body so all things body should do automatically can stop working.  Bit in brain which should act similarly to customs at a port allows things through which it should stop and stops things it should allow.  So I think sounds = too loud x20 and pongs = too whiffy x20 and so on, and my immunity is dodgy and attacks my body.  Naughty brain!
> 
> @SB2015 - You on holiday?  Mountains and hot choc sound good


Thanks for your blog about brain fog J, I didn't look at all of it but I will do. I don't think my brain is 'foggy' but probably to do with not as young as I was It starts with a D....and stops with ...ntia. tho my GP not confirm this. I won't talk with him about this.

I know that word you say that starts with an 'n' and stops with 'urological'.
I hold much admiration for you living with your condition J. I wish your brain wouldn't act so naughty. Stay strong as always J. xxx


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Oh @wirralass
> I pray your car is not to sick and not to costly to fix.
> I always stop talking to my cars and I must put into car hospital if sick I go into big huff


Good morning V and thank you.
I am lost without my car ~ I can't visit family ~ shops ~ doctors ~ hospital ~ car-sick bays ~ or most of all to go for a jaunt around local coast & rural country roads on sunny or rainy days away from four walls and for a distraction from daily grind!

I had a good kip for 10 hours brain much on guard now and watchful.


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Good morning V and thank you.
> I am lost without my car ~ I can't visit family ~ shops ~ doctors ~ hospital ~ car-sick bays ~ or most of all to go for a jaunt around local coast & rural country roads on sunny or rainy days away from four walls and for a distraction from home affairs.
> 
> I had a good kip for 10 hours brain much on guard now and watchful.


Brain watchful? Hmmmm not good for God-Daddy in Shanghai. Don Vinny must think about typing


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Brain watchful? Hmmmm not good for God-Daddy in Shanghai. Don Vinny must think about typing


My brain's not so watchful atm my good man. haha! Still not had any kip ugh and its 03.35am! It's ridiculous, worn out Closing down now so until tomorrow, stay good & as fit as you can. By by!


----------



## Vince_UK

Today Don Vinny is working hard in company. Outdoors its is sunny and warm and dry, a fabulous day today in Kunshan and Shanghai part of China, in mandarin
Zhong Guo 中国 China.
Soon my non scrumptious and low nutrition lunch will show up.Looking forward to that I am always hungry at this hour of any day. Post lunch I will go for my daily walk.
I know your UK conditions do not look so good for its inhabitants much and not shallow bad snow abounds outdoors and it is also cold and dismal.  I wish you all to stay warm and dry and not allow  high risks with your body. 
Staying indoors is a good option and drink a lot of hot and vapour making cups of fluids in particular a common, dark, brown liquid with a big kick that  is ground into small grains prior to dowsing with a boiling natural fluid in a automatic dark liquid producing unit  and which I drink all day and I am drinking now. It cannot contain and must show a minus limit of  that bad, corrupt and unnatural conncotion and compound known as sugar which all of us with big D low insulin blood and organ condition must avoid constantly and also do not risk high carb containing foods or snacks such as biscuits or my additional passion popularly known as choccy. That must contain a minimum of 85% cocao during and post production  to allow for our consumption.
Wishing you all a good day that is coming soon and it is important  to stay warm and put warming units on a good high, mid point digit. 21C minimum and sub 18C is bad I would submit.
I am still curious about a missing sign in a word Wr*n. Looking for inspiratiion. I think said missing * sign is taboo. Unusual condition. It is Wran? or Wrin or Wron or Wrun. I must call for additional information as this individual is not smart and cannot work it out.  It must contain a non consonant that it unknown to this individual 
Must watch out for Hawk Vision Lady spying


----------



## kentish maid

A quick good morning,  back soon, just thought you might want a pint of Irish stout this cold morning


----------



## Naty

Our condition is as yours KM - so no work for moi today, and so no trip to county town, and no opportunity to buy from Schuh


----------



## Wirrallass

A mountain of snow this morning in this locality too ~ gr8 for kids and adult-kids too!!! Must dash ~ busy busy with mammoth cooking for 1wk. Soups ~ hotpots ~ and many mains ~ all to put in cold cupboard. It's snowing again now Wrap up warm folks.


----------



## kentish maid

Naty said:


> Our condition is as yours KM - so no work for moi today, and so no trip to county town, and no opportunity to buy from Schuh


no work is OK but no trip to Schuh shop is not so good


----------



## kentish maid

SB2015 said:


> Took a lift up a mountain. Cold.  Hot choc good. Too lift down. Walk along for a good bit. Still cold.
> A good day.


Glorious mountains, did you spy snow on tops?


----------



## kentish maid

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Oops, just catching up, saw posts on birds, and thought, I did not add warm liquid to bird baths today, and it is icy outdoors   Will jot down that I must do it first thing tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Brain malfunction is nothing to do with psychiatric hospital @wirralass - so you think right!  It is to do with part of hospital I cannot say, but it starts with n and stops with logical!
> Do you think your brain has brain fog - or is it just that it's a bit not as young as it was?
> In addition to brain fog, my brain has difficulty communicating with my body so all things body should do automatically can stop working.  Bit in brain which should act similarly to customs at a port allows things through which it should stop and stops things it should allow.  So I think sounds = too loud x20 and pongs = too whiffy x20 and so on, and my immunity is dodgy and attacks my body.  Naughty brain!
> Sorry to know brain malfunctions Clockwork Dodo, good organisation by brain vital for so many functions
> @SB2015 - You on holiday?  Mountains and hot choc sound good


Sorry to hear about brain malfunction Clockwork Dodo, good organisation of brain is vital for function of body


----------



## kentish maid

Vince_UK said:


> Today Don Vinny is working hard in company. Outdoors its is sunny and warm and dry, a fabulous day today in Kunshan and Shanghai part of China, in mandarin
> Zhong Guo 中国 China.
> Soon my non scrumptious and low nutrition lunch will show up.Looking forward to that I am always hungry at this hour of any day. Post lunch I will go for my daily walk.
> I know your UK conditions do not look so good for its inhabitants much and not shallow bad snow abounds outdoors and it is also cold and dismal.  I wish you all to stay warm and dry and not allow  high risks with your body.
> Staying indoors is a good option and drink a lot of hot and vapour making cups of fluids in particular a common, dark, brown liquid with a big kick that  is ground into small grains prior to dowsing with a boiling natural fluid in a automatic dark liquid producing unit  and which I drink all day and I am drinking now. It cannot contain and must show a minus limit of  that bad, corrupt and unnatural conncotion and compound known as sugar which all of us with big D low insulin blood and organ condition must avoid constantly and also do not risk high carb containing foods or snacks such as biscuits or my additional passion popularly known as choccy. That must contain a minimum of 85% cocao during and post production  to allow for our consumption.
> Wishing you all a good day that is coming soon and it is important  to stay warm and put warming units on a good high, mid point digit. 21C minimum and sub 18C is bad I would submit.
> I am still curious about a missing sign in a word Wr*n. Looking for inspiratiion. I think said missing * sign is taboo. Unusual condition. It is Wran? or Wrin or Wron or Wrun. I must call for additional information as this individual is not smart and cannot work it out.  It must contain a non consonant that it unknown to this individual
> Must watch out for Hawk Vision Lady spying


That took lots of application Shanghai man, you astonish us.  A full stop, or dot, can signify missing non consonant in a cryptogram of dot and dash that spy kinds did apply


----------



## kentish maid

Lost blood from arm this morning, it is to go to lab to monitor HbA1c and lipids. Snow did slow down trip to GP work station, had to abandon car on way back


----------



## Vince_UK

kentish maid said:


> Lost blood from arm this morning, it is to go to lab to monitor HbA1c and lipids. Snow did slow down trip to GP work station, had to abandon car on way back


Not Good. What did occur?


----------



## kentish maid

Vince_UK said:


> Not Good. What did occur?


Snow thick and compact, on a hill, our car only turn on two round things, not four (that sounds crazy!!)


----------



## Naty

I was in town on foot and saw van skidding like mad - man had no control of its back 

OH's school to shut b4 usual so bonus company in flat this pm


----------



## Vince_UK

kentish maid said:


> Snow thick and compact, on a hill, our car only turn on two round things, not four (that sounds crazy!!)


Skid? on two circular transportation aids ?


----------



## Vince_UK

Naty said:


> I was in town on foot and saw van skidding like mad - man had no control of its back
> 
> OH's school to shut b4 usual so bonus company in flat this pm


I saw a non nonconsonant midst "skidding" and "mad"


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> I saw a non nonconsonant midst "skidding" and "mad"


So did I  but I wasn't on Hawk Patrol


----------



## kentish maid

Vince_UK said:


> Skid? on two circular transportation aids ?


You will laugh now V. Hubby said why didn't I say that him and I don't own a 4x4 lol. Skidding about a lot, nothing hit luckily.


----------



## Vince_UK

kentish maid said:


> You will laugh now V. Hubby said why didn't I say that him and I don't own a 4x4 lol. Skidding about a lot, nothing hit luckily.


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> So did I  but I wasn't on Hawk Patrol


I am your official assistant am I not?


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> So did I  but I wasn't on Hawk Patrol


A prompt bird doth catch a worm


----------



## Robin

Still no snow in our location, (just a flurry) but soooo cold. Fit class in chilly church hall again this morning, had warm clothing on to walk down, plus hat and mitts, and didn't strip off last cardigan during class, though jumping around as usual! Instructor had us moving our hips in Turkish Tummy dancing fashion today, highly amusing! Good for hips and waist, too!


----------



## kentish maid

Robin said:


> Still no snow in our location, (just a flurry) but soooo cold. Fit class in chilly church hall again this morning, had warm clothing on to walk down, plus hat and mitts, and didn't strip off last cardigan during class, though jumping around as usual! Instructor had us moving our hips in Turkish Tummy dancing fashion today, highly amusing! Good for hips and waist, too!


Tummy dancing sounds fun, lots of laughing also possibly?


----------



## kentish maid

Vince_UK said:


> I am your official assistant am I not?


My two trusty Hawks do a good job.


----------



## Naty

kentish maid said:


> My two trusty Hawks do a good job.



Gulp!  Usually I am good at holding forth on this discussion without using that non-consonant.  I can only think it is down to chagrin at lack of Schuh shopping...


----------



## Robin

kentish maid said:


> Tummy dancing sounds fun, lots of laughing also possibly?


Much laughing, luckily no mirrors in hall, or might shock our organs of sight!


----------



## Vince_UK

Robin said:


> Much laughing, luckily no mirrors in hall, or might shock our organs of sight!


That is big funny lol


----------



## kentish maid

Soup of broccoli, cauli, onion and small potato and a garnish of Parmigiano for lunch, with a Ryvita. Tasty and warming.  Dog looks gloomy, walk in snow not popular with our small lady


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> A prompt bird doth catch a worm


My oh my ~ my Hawk assistant Vinny is good at writing without using any non-consonants ~ I think much practicing is going on in Shanghai with brain and fast fatty digitsGood work chum! A pay up&up is on its way to you to do with what you wish! Haha! I think drinking gumbo in cold H2o during morning hours is good for you!


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> My oh my ~ my Hawk assistant Vinny is good at writing without using any non-consonants ~ I think much practicing is going on in Shanghai with brain and fast fatty digitsGood work chum! A pay up&up is on its way to you to do with what you wish! Haha! I think drinking gumbo in cold H2o during morning hours is good for you!


 Ah i am thinking yah or nah


----------



## SB2015

kentish maid said:


> Glorious mountains, did you spy snow on tops?


Walking on tracks of compact snow with snow all around.  Skiing good, but not for moi.  Just walks, up and down and along.


----------



## SB2015

TheClockworkDodo said:


> @SB2015 - You on holiday? Mountains and hot choc sound good


Walking in north Italy with skiing group. Many no longer skiing so walk.  Superb day today.


----------



## SB2015

Put our milk on balcony last night.  Solid block this morning so no milk in hot drinks.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Oops!

Snowing in Cotswolds today - brrrr.  I put warm liquid into icy bird baths and food out for birds in hanging pot-thing and on patio.  Saw small dainty black and light ivory bird with wagging tail on patio just now


----------



## kentish maid

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Oops!
> 
> Snowing in Cotswolds today - brrrr.  I put warm liquid into icy bird baths and food out for birds in hanging pot-thing and on patio.  Saw small dainty black and light ivory bird with wagging tail on patio just now


That bird visits my patio also.


----------



## Robin

Had to go out and put salt and grit on long approach to our garaging ( which is back from road by 100yards), so car can go out again tomorrow morning without mishap, and man can bring daily journal up without slipping. A bit of snow was landing on it (not too much) as offspring got in from work. Must now wash our hall floor as I trod salt and grit in through front door.


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> That bird visits my patio also.


....and my patio too. This wagtail flys a long way twixt Irish Country & UK liking ponds and damp grassland ~ and small plots with patios as good kind folk put food & nuts out in cold wintry conditions.


----------



## kentish maid

Robin said:


> Had to go out and put salt and grit on long approach to our garaging ( which is back from road by 100yards), so car can go out again tomorrow morning without mishap, and man can bring daily journal up without slipping. A bit of snow was landing on it (not too much) as offspring got in from work. Must now wash our hall floor as I trod salt and grit in through front door.


Glad offspring is indoors. Worrying if family is out on roads in snow. Hospital for us tomorrow 10am, will allow hour for trip that should last half hour, and wish for not to many hazards.


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> Glad offspring is indoors. Worrying if family is out on roads in snow. Hospital for us tomorrow 10am, will allow hour for trip that should last half hour, and wish for not to many hazards.


I wish you a particularly good round trip to & from hospital without harm on icy roads tomorrow. I shall think of you avoiding hazards ~ if any at all. x


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> I wish you a particularly good round trip to & from hospital without harm on icy roads tomorrow. I shall think of you avoiding hazards ~ if any at all. x


Thank you x


----------



## kentish maid

Night all.


----------



## Vince_UK

Morning All 
Sugary noturnal visions


----------



## kentish maid

Morning, our road is missing, snow is falling, damn dog did want to go out, would not cross paws till morning


----------



## Vince_UK

This is difficult occasinally for the brain lol
In this city today it is not dry and slighhtly cool. It was raining in the morning but now that is not occuring.
Our Plum Rains will start soon.


----------



## kentish maid

Vince_UK said:


> This is difficult occasinally for the brain lol
> In this city today it is not dry and slighhtly cool. It was raining in the morning but now that is not occuring.
> Our Plum Rains will start soon.


Is that similar to monsoon?


----------



## Vince_UK

It is. 
A mighty downfall and downpour of rain from sky to ground quickly.


----------



## kentish maid

Vince_UK said:


> It is.
> A mighty downfall and downpour of rain from sky to ground quickly.


With traffic grinding to a halt?


----------



## Vince_UK

Mostly with bad and hazardous driving by idiotic morinic folks with big costly cars and small brains. Just as a normal day in this location only additional gridlocking.


----------



## kentish maid

Vince_UK said:


> Mostly with bad and hazardous driving by idiotic morinic folks with big costly cars and small brains. Just as a normal day in this location only additional gridlocking.


KL similar, hubby got off aircraft in monsoon, took hours for cab to transport him to accommodation. Normally his visits occur in March/April


----------



## kentish maid

Night all, again


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> Night all.


I thought you did go to your night bunk at 10.10pm last night coz you bid us good night! Why I pray, did you stray from your bunk to visit this strand again? Do you find it difficult to stay dozing at this hour km? Or did you fancy a midnight snack and cuppa? Might you worry anxiously about visiting a hospital on roads tomorrow? Or...... did you just want to talk to our man in Shanghai about monsoons? Night night km


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> This is difficult occasinally for the brain lol
> In this city today it is not dry and slighhtly cool. It was raining in the morning but now that is not occuring.
> Our Plum Rains will start soon.


GOTCHA Don Vinny! 16th word has a non whatsit


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> GOTCHA Don Vinny! 16th word has a non whatsit


----------



## Vince_UK

I willl watch Hawk Vision Lady now with big vision organs


----------



## Vince_UK

kentish maid said:


> KL similar, hubby got off aircraft in monsoon, took hours for cab to transport him to accommodation. Normally his visits occur in March/April


Monsoons occur at that patch of an annum. KL is a fantastic city I hold a lot of passion for it wondrous city and folk. as is Pinang (said in bahasa haha).


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> I willl watch Hawk Vision Lady now with big vision organs


Similar to gigantic magnifying glass?


----------



## Vince_UK

TWO gigantic magnifying glass a must


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> I thought you did go to your night bunk at 10.10pm last night coz you bid us good night! Why I pray, did you stray from your bunk to visit this strand again? Do you find it difficult to stay dozing at this hour km? Or did you fancy a midnight snack and cuppa? Might you worry anxiously about visiting a hospital on roads tomorrow? Or...... did you just want to talk to our man in Shanghai about monsoons? Night night km


2am small dog did want to do what dogs can't do indoors. Snow was falling fast and furious. Got to worrying about trip to hospital. Land of nod far from mind. Kind man in Shaghai did chat and finally I did go back to my bunk. Additional trips to hospital will follow and following that diagnosis. Snow so thick kind local folk did dig us a path to our habitation so car now off road.


----------



## SB2015

Robin said:


> Had to go out and put salt and grit on long approach to our garaging ( which is back from road by 100yards), so car can go out again tomorrow morning without mishap, and man can bring daily journal up without slipping. A bit of snow was landing on it (not too much) as offspring got in from work. Must now wash our hall floor as I trod salt and grit in through front door.


Very good at non consonant omissions.  I find I think long and hard about all contributions to this.


----------



## Robin

I am worrying about my son coming back from skiing holiday in country adjoining Austria and Italy. His car is at my Big Sis's in Bristol as his flight took off from that city's airport. His car's propulsion is by two back circular things, not good for icy roads. I am going to Bristol on Friday or Saturday to visit Big Sis, in our 4x4, if conditions allow, (coinciding with him, it wasn't through any planning that both of us will visit on Saturday) but it won't aid his plans as his work is in Midlands. Just hoping snow is going to go quickly so by Sunday  roads will dry out. I wish BBC would hurry up and work out how much snow will fall, and who will suffer it most. I am sorry for folk in Anglia and Scotland and North who got a dump of snow today.


----------



## kentish maid

Robin said:


> I am worrying about my son coming back from skiing holiday in country adjoining Austria and Italy. His car is at my Big Sis's in Bristol as his flight took off from that city's airport. His car's propulsion is by two back circular things, not good for icy roads. I am going to Bristol on Friday or Saturday to visit Big Sis, in our 4x4, if conditions allow, (coinciding with him, it wasn't through any planning that both of us will visit on Saturday) but it won't aid his plans as his work is in Midlands. Just hoping snow is going to go quickly so by Sunday  roads will dry out. I wish BBC would hurry up and work out how much snow will fall, and who will suffer it most. I am sorry for folk in Anglia and Scotland and North who got a dump of snow today.


I wish you luck with your trip to Bristol on Friday or Saturday and trust your son has a low risk trip back to this country and his accommodation


----------



## Robin

kentish maid said:


> I wish you luck with your trip to Bristol on Friday or Saturday and trust your son has a low risk trip back to this country and his accommodation


Thankyou.


----------



## kentish maid

SB2015 said:


> Very good at non consonant omissions.  I find I think long and hard about all contributions to this.


It can tax brain, I find I now do it involuntarily on all sorts of occasions


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Going to snow a lot in this part of Cotswolds tomorrow, @Robin - trust you will accomplish trip past us and to Bristol OK.  R thinks his trip to work in Oxford might not occur tomorrow or Friday as big risk of skidding on roads icy with much snow on top.  Down to -6 tonight with wind chill also.


----------



## Wirrallass

It's jolly flippin cold cold now in my vicinity and a strong wind is howling down my living room thingy~boob!!!! haha! Difficult to word that!

I'm not too good atm as I'm a tad poorly and coughing a lot. I'm drinking a browny product of bizzzzzy b's with a particular juicy thin liquid similar to colour of daffodils and taking pills for pain in my skull. I'm hoping for a good nights kip tonight. 

TCwD. Hoping no snow blizzards or snowfalls drop your way tonight ~ difficult to motor in and or walk on isn't it, not good at all.

The snow dump on Monday has all but vanish in this locality but snowfalls could drop again by Friday or Saturday..Woolly mitts, hat's and a pink and charcoal scarf is on radiator staying warm for most hours to don B4 facing cold and wind.
Now for a hot mug of cocoa, Mmmm!
Stay warm folks x


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning all you fabulous folk from a warm, sunny and dry Shanghai.  Don Vinny calling today again.
Rain will show tomorrow so a plan says,I pray it will not show up. Not good if is occurs.
Sorry to pick up Hawk Vision Lady that you harbour ill again I wish you to pick up soon and back to normal in your body and mind.
Snow in UK looks bad and I am lucky I am not in that country right now 
So Hawk Vison Lady is using a citrus fruit drink to pick up body i think it is oval with a growing stalk at an individual conclusion point. good. It will work I know and work quickly I wish.
"snow dump" is an unusual way to say snowfall lol. wondrous words.
Today I will work as usual but not to hard. Tomorrow is last day for 5 days work load amount so will stay indoors and submit to do nothing.
My lazy part will win outright. I say it must win so it will lol 
Stay good and warm and do not risk going outdoors, wall warming units at high digits and in proximity to your body. for warmth and comfort particularly top and bottom digits.
 I am curious what is a "living room thingy-bob' ? Don Vinny is stupid again today and must know so I can logically finish Lady's most important words to conclusion.
I do not own a  button for a particular sign and notation that WL did script.


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> It's jolly flippin cold cold now in my vicinity and a strong wind is howling down my living room thingy~boob!!!! haha! Difficult to word that!
> 
> I'm not too good atm as I'm a tad poorly and coughing a lot. I'm drinking a browny product of bizzzzzy b's with a particular juicy thin liquid similar to colour of daffodils and taking pills for pain in my skull. I'm hoping for a good nights kip tonight.
> 
> TCwD. Hoping no snow blizzards or snowfalls drop your way tonight ~ difficult to motor in and or walk on isn't it, not good at all.
> 
> The snow dump on Monday has all but vanish in this locality but snowfalls could drop again by Friday or Saturday..Woolly mitts, hat's and a pink and charcoal scarf is on radiator staying warm for most hours to don B4 facing cold and wind.
> Now for a hot mug of cocoa, Mmmm!
> Stay warm folks x


You stay warm too, and look after cough with lots of hot liquid. Your living room thingybob that V asks about, is it what Santa got stuck up in that famous song that kids sing at Christmas?


----------



## Robin

kentish maid said:


> You stay warm too, and look after cough with lots of hot liquid. Your living room thingybob that V asks about, is it what Santa got stuck up in that famous song that kids sing at Christmas?


Thanks, KM, I got that song stuck in my brain now! (My kids always sang it at primary school at Christmas)


----------



## Vince_UK

kentish maid said:


> You stay warm too, and look after cough with lots of hot liquid. Your living room thingybob that V asks about, is it what Santa got stuck up in that famous song that kids sing at Christmas?


Who is Santa? 
I do not know, totally unknown 
Is it a doorway or window? I am not familiar with that song as Christmas always avoids this individual 
Nobody buys or awards this guy any gifts at all. So sad.
Christmas always walks past my door quickly without stopping to visit.
I am just a poor and old mortal human.


----------



## kentish maid

Vince_UK said:


> Who is Santa?
> I do not know, totally unknown
> Is it a doorway or window? I am not familiar with that song as Christmas always avoids this individual
> Nobody buys or awards this guy any gifts at all. So sad.
> Christmas always walks past my door quickly without stopping to visit.
> I am just a poor and old mortal human.


Did Grinch rob you of your Christmas Shanghai man? Small boys did go up this shaft with brooms to rid it of soot in days of old.


----------



## kentish maid

Robin said:


> Thanks, KM, I got that song stuck in my brain now! (My kids always sang it at primary school at Christmas)


Sorry Robin, folk may avoid you in town today if you start singing it.


----------



## Vince_UK

Still do not know I am still to young to know of such old and not in daily vision things  I still half young not old. (Work that saying out) 
Why would small boys go up a shaft? to what avail?. I am totally ignorant of such things. 
Would Hawk Vision Lady know I am thinking?


----------



## kentish maid

Vince_UK said:


> Still do not know I am still to young to know of such old and not in daily vision things  I still half young not old. (Work that saying out)
> Why would small boys go up a shaft? to what avail?. I am totally ignorant of such things.
> Would Hawk Vision Lady know I am thinking?


At halfway point of your viability as a human, is that about right? Hawk Vision Lady can find ways to simplify my account of thingybob, with any luck


----------



## Vince_UK

kentish maid said:


> At halfway point of your viability as a human, is that about right? Hawk Vision Lady can find ways to simplify my account of thingybob, with any luck



I don't think I and viability as a human did occur lol


----------



## Vince_UK

kentish maid said:


> At halfway point of your viability as a human, is that about right? Hawk Vision Lady can find ways to simplify my account of thingybob, with any luck


Slightly additional to half way viability I say 50 plus VAT. Old VAT Tax add-on.haha


----------



## kentish maid

Vince_UK said:


> I don't think I and viability as a human did occur lol


Young in mind but old in body possibly? I was thinking you imply your maturity is around 40 - 60 (shall I stop digging yours truly into a pit)


----------



## Vince_UK

Truth ah what is a truth?

I am proud of hitting my now maturity I did not think I would
My past way of living was not always good lol bad boy in many ways and still naughty occasionally if  body will allow, Mind always will allow.
So I am both proud and in shock I hit it 
I am 67 in body, 18 in brain but admit to 21 for past 47 annum


----------



## Robin

No smoking stack with a pot on top in our mansion (ironic- not a mansion!). Gas warming only. Thankful for it today, -5 on car stat as OH took offspring to work in our 4x4. Roads not too bad so far, but snow is falling (Offspring will walk back if snow is too bad, it's only an hour's walk by a woodland track, if it is too bad on roads for 4x4.


----------



## kentish maid

Robin said:


> No smoking stack with a pot on top in our mansion (ironic- not a mansion!). Gas warming only. Thankful for it today, -5 on car stat as OH took offspring to work in our 4x4. Roads not too bad so far, but snow is falling (Offspring will walk back if snow is too bad, it's only an hour's walk by a woodland track, if it is too bad on roads for 4x4.


Woodland walks in snow stunning if for gratification, but at conclusion of working day will be tiring


----------



## Robin

kentish maid said:


> Woodland walks in snow stunning if for gratification, but at conclusion of working day will be tiring


I think offspring will set off from work in daylight if walking back is an option. Too many girls in a Fairy story or two fall foul of woods at nightfall!
Oh, as I was typing this, Offspring was phoning OH for a lift now, and will work on laptop in our dining room. Postman has not brought much mail, so work that can only occur at work location is minimal. Lots to do on laptop, mind, but in comfort with Mum supplying hot drinks and lunch!


----------



## kentish maid

Robin said:


> I think offspring will set off from work in daylight if walking back is an option. Too many girls in a Fairy story or two fall foul of woods at nightfall!
> Oh, as I was typing this, Offspring was phoning OH for a lift now, and will work on laptop in our dining room. Postman has not brought much mail, so work that can only occur at work location is minimal. Lots to do on laptop, mind, but in comfort with Mum supplying hot drinks and lunch!


That is good your offspring is coming back to your mansion


----------



## kentish maid

Stock in local shop low, no milk. I took a risk and got Almond milk. Folk similar to us drink it I think?


----------



## Robin

kentish maid said:


> Stock in local shop low, no milk. I took a risk and got Almond milk. Folk similar to us drink it I think?


Offspring drinks Almond milk, and I had it in our oaty morning fill-up on holiday, it was scrummy in that, and good for blood sugar. Not so good in hot drinks, though, I found, it had an odd flavour.


----------



## SB2015

kentish maid said:


> It can tax brain, I find I now do it involuntarily on all sorts of occasions


I find that I am thinking about avoiding nonconsonants in all my posts!
Walking with big foot thingys for staying on top of snow today.  Snow to start with but it was soon sunny and mountain tops glinting in bright sun. A long day walking for six hours but fabulous.
I wish your son a good flight back.


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> You stay warm too, and look after cough with lots of hot liquid. Your living room thingybob that V asks about, is it what Santa got stuck up in that famous song that kids sing at Christmas?


Thank you km I will stay warm & cosy.
...and I will try to simplify your account of thing-boob for Vinny. The shaft in which Santa sticks his fat body and sack of gifts is a downward /or upward hollow from roof to folks living rooms. Santa is known as Saint Nicolaus in a country that starts with G and brings gifts to young kids (not goats kids!) but to human kids similar to my bros and I long ago in 1958!

Why can't Vinny fathom out thingy-boob? Vinny ain't daft as a brush! Vinny knows what I'm saying and is trying to goad all of us by pushing us to reply with naughty non whatsits! Vinny knows what a boob is right Don Vinny? If you don't, all I can say is, poor ol' you! I think you ain't ignorant or poor Shanghai Spy! Haha! Sorry

Small boys, as in tiny boys, did go into shafts long ago to rid shafts of soot from coal dust that had blown up said shaft. Boys black as soot had baths in tubs, if lucky, but got dirty again on following days!

I do not know what button you talk about Vin! Pray, do lighten my thinking thoughts! You work hard Vin so stay good and lazy


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> Thank you km I will stay warm & cosy.
> ...and I will try to simplify your account of thing-boob for Vinny. The shaft in which Santa sticks his fat body and sack of gifts is a downward /or upward hollow from roof to folks living rooms. Santa is known as Saint Nicolaus in a country that starts with G and brings gifts to young kids (not goats kids!) but to human kids similar to my bros and I long ago in 1958!
> 
> Why can't Vinny fathom out thingy-boob? Vinny ain't daft as a brush! Vinny knows what I'm saying and is trying to goad all of us by pushing us to reply with naughty non whatsits! Vinny knows what a boob is right Don Vinny? If you don't, all I can say is, poor ol' you! I think you ain't ignorant or poor Shanhai Spy! Haha! Sorry
> 
> Small boys, as in tiny boys, did go into shafts long ago to rid shafts of soot from coal dust that had blown up said shaft. Boys black as soot had baths in tubs, if lucky, but got dirty again on following days!
> 
> I do not know what button you talk about Vin! Pray, do lighten my thinking thoughts! You work hard Vin so stay good and lazy


Wow wirralass, cracking good clarification, our man in Shanghai should grasp that now


----------



## Wirrallass

SB2015 said:


> I find that I am thinking about avoiding nonconsonants in all my posts!
> Walking with big foot thingys for staying on top of snow today.  Snow to start with but it was soon sunny and mountain tops glinting in bright sun. A long day walking for six hours but fabulous.
> I wish your son a good flight back.


Walking in snow for six hours sounds good ~ I couldn't do it ~ not now, painful hips and back so can't walk much or too far, its a pity as I can't stay as fit as I'd want to Good that you had a gr8 walk tho SB, stay warm.


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> Wow wirralass, cracking good clarification, our man in Shanghai should grasp that now


Thanks km ~ it was difficult to simplify your account and I had to do much thinking first. I think V is laughing up his coat arm lining!!


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> Thanks km ~ it was difficult to simplify your account and I had to do much thinking first. I think V is laughing up his coat arm lining!!


I think so too


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

wirralass said:


> TCwD. Hoping no snow blizzards or snowfalls drop your way tonight ~ difficult to motor in and or walk on isn't it, not good at all.


Thank you, @wirralass and sorry about your cold - trust your hot drinks work soon!

It was icy on patio last night, but not too cold in hall.  Thought of putting radiators on all night, but if I do radiators noisy in my room, so didn't.  Put ink to papyrus (sort of!) and said to R "if icy first thing, put on radiators, don't worry about waking your OH, noisy warmth not so bad as cold".  R is waking 3 or 4 hours prior to hour I am waking so I thought habitation would be warm for him working, and warm at hour of my waking.  I was stupid - R is autistic.  It was 11c downstairs in our habitation first thing, so not _actually_ icy - so R did not put radiators on first thing.  Upstairs in my room at hour of my waking it was 6.6c! 

Think I will put radiators on all night tonight!


----------



## Wirrallass

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Thank you, @wirralass and sorry about your cold - trust your hot drinks work soon!
> 
> It was icy on patio last night, but not too cold in hall.  Thought of putting radiators on all night, but if I do radiators noisy in my room, so didn't.  Put ink to papyrus (sort of!) and said to R "if icy first thing, put on radiators, don't worry about waking your OH, noisy warmth not so bad as cold".  R is waking 3 or 4 hours prior to hour I am waking so I thought habitation would be warm for him working, and warm at hour of my waking.  I was stupid - R is autistic.  It was 11c downstairs in our habitation first thing, so not _actually_ icy - so R did not put radiators on first thing.  Upstairs in my room at hour of my waking it was 6.6c!
> 
> Think I will put radiators on all night tonight!


Thank you SB I'm drinking as many hot drinks for my cough as I can, and staying warm.
I think you should switch on your radiators SB if you don't want to catch colds or similar ills. You must stay warm ~ cold air is not so good for us from our mouths to our lungs! All my radiators on for 24/7 atm. Dam my gas bill!


----------



## Robin

I am abandoning all thoughts of going visiting my Big Sis, all motorways look too snowy, offspring is working from our dining room again tomorrow. I will curl up with a book and wait for Spring.


----------



## kentish maid

Robin said:


> I am abandoning all thoughts of going visiting my Big Sis, all motorways look too snowy, offspring is working from our dining room again tomorrow. I will curl up with a book and wait for Spring.


Curling up with book till spring sounds  brilliant, I may follow suit


----------



## kentish maid

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Thank you, @wirralass and sorry about your cold - trust your hot drinks work soon!
> 
> It was icy on patio last night, but not too cold in hall.  Thought of putting radiators on all night, but if I do radiators noisy in my room, so didn't.  Put ink to papyrus (sort of!) and said to R "if icy first thing, put on radiators, don't worry about waking your OH, noisy warmth not so bad as cold".  R is waking 3 or 4 hours prior to hour I am waking so I thought habitation would be warm for him working, and warm at hour of my waking.  I was stupid - R is autistic.  It was 11c downstairs in our habitation first thing, so not _actually_ icy - so R did not put radiators on first thing.  Upstairs in my room at hour of my waking it was 6.6c!
> 
> Think I will put radiators on all night tonight!


Staying warm is important. Noisy radiators on all night and cotton wool in lugs could pay off, warm for waking and no disruption of kip


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

wirralass said:


> Thank you SB I'm drinking as many hot drinks for my cough as I can, and staying warm.
> I think you should switch on your radiators SB if you don't want to catch colds or similar ills. You must stay warm ~ cold air is not so good for us from our mouths to our lungs! All my radiators on for 24/7 atm. Dam my gas bill!


Not SB, but thanks!  I was warm in my couch with 4 hwbs and 2 thick downy things on top!  But I did not want to go from couch into cold air in room!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Cotton wool is good thought, thanks KM


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Thank you km I will stay warm & cosy.
> ...and I will try to simplify your account of thing-boob for Vinny. The shaft in which Santa sticks his fat body and sack of gifts is a downward /or upward hollow from roof to folks living rooms. Santa is known as Saint Nicolaus in a country that starts with G and brings gifts to young kids (not goats kids!) but to human kids similar to my bros and I long ago in 1958!
> 
> Why can't Vinny fathom out thingy-boob? Vinny ain't daft as a brush! Vinny knows what I'm saying and is trying to goad all of us by pushing us to reply with naughty non whatsits! Vinny knows what a boob is right Don Vinny? If you don't, all I can say is, poor ol' you! I think you ain't ignorant or poor Shanhai Spy! Haha! Sorry
> 
> Small boys, as in tiny boys, did go into shafts long ago to rid shafts of soot from coal dust that had blown up said shaft. Boys black as soot had baths in tubs, if lucky, but got dirty again on following days!
> 
> I do not know what button you talk about Vin! Pray, do lighten my thinking thoughts! You work hard Vin so stay good and lazy


Luv it--Brilliant.
How long to script


----------



## mikeyB

Yup, brilliant ...apart from the pair of non consonants


----------



## Vince_UK

mikeyB said:


> Yup, brilliant ...apart from the pair of non consonants


Similar to you in a prior  posting
Don't you should think.?


----------



## kentish maid

mikeyB said:


> Yup, brilliant ...apart from the pair of non consonants


Mr B has Hawk vision to spot that inaccuracy


----------



## Vince_UK

It is but fun


----------



## Vince_UK

Now to my toils, Folk from Finland will visit today and add to our accounts with contracts and many coins.
Oh Joy !!!!
I am much happy in  past days 
Must plan to go to Hong King and Taiwan soon. Could also visit an other island known as Pinang must confirm tomorrow or Monday. Pinang is bahasa way to say this island.
Batam is also on my list to visit. Many firms from Japan want our products which is good for our bank account
Into civilisation again 
I wish all a good and happy night and day that is on its way to you.
Stay warm and good ZZZZZzzzzzz's in Nod Land.
All stay good and warm.


----------



## Robin

ha! Taboo non consonant, four words in front of first 'Pinang' Gotcha! as our Wirralass would say.


----------



## Vince_UK

Robin said:


> ha! Taboo non consonant, four words in front of first 'Pinang' Gotcha! as our Wirralass would say.


haha 
a trial lol


----------



## Wirrallass

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Not SB, but thanks!  I was warm in my couch with 4 hwbs and 2 thick downy things on top!  But I did not want to go from couch into cold air in room!


Ooops! I'm sorry J. This is b'coming a habit L8ly! I'm not with it atm ~ not on top form with cough and hot cranium and body! As long as your warm under your soft downy thing thats good. Sugar visions


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> ha! Taboo non consonant, four words in front of first 'Pinang' Gotcha! as our Wirralass would say.


Your vision is spot on too Robin, it's a gr8 thing your optical visuals B on top formThis is good for working on lap top and things ~ and for driving motor cars, big or small!


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> Curling up with book till spring sounds  brilliant, I may follow suit


Me too!


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Luv it--Brilliant.
> How long to script


Not as long as you may think Don Vinny tho I had two talk communication disruptions as I was writing My brain didn't do that much thinking as subject wasn't too difficult. Writing without using taboo consonants isn't so hard now as at start of this strand don't you think?
How is Miss Mao ~ is she good now following having stitch (as in plural) out?
It's *-3 *in my locality but with a wind chill of *-10*. Cold cold cold! So glad your vicinity is warm in contrast to ours.
Good luck with your new work committments Don Vinny ~ hoping all is good with lasting contracts. How is your factory coming along?
WL


----------



## Vince_UK

Cold, damp, windy in Shanghai today. Don Vinny is unhappy with outdoor conditions but still not as bad as conditions on your UK Island.
Today in this location it is our final  part and conclusion of  our 15 days Lunar CNY party.
It is known as annual "Big Brilliant Primary Colour Circular Hanging Thingy-Ma-Bob Light Party". (work it out).
I do not know what to call that colour. It is  popular colour. Stands for Good Luck I think in this my host country
Who can assist? Don Vinny is not smart as usual.

Dumplings will go into many mouths quickly tonight with accompanying food with many alcoholic drinks.
Folk will walk many pathways and roads in big crowds in a happy mind and will show joy. Many will sing particular songs and crowds will amass in locatiions thoughout this country and city.  Many tourists will show up with big vision organs and lots of coins and join in. A lot of that cash and many coins will go into shop accounts and tills which will labour hard. ATM's will not shut and work all day and night. 
Don Vinny is poor so must just stand and watch sadly  but also Don Vinny is stingy and his cash bag is tightly shut with a padlock and cannot unlock it.
No tool to do that.
Tonight many folk will also stay with family and drink a lot of alcohol and finish off many, many dumplings known as Tuanyuan and tofu ball soup which is good for an indiviuals body and brain so I am told.  
Don Vinny is  such a good guy and will avoid to much alcohol and also dumplings and such similar foods . To many is not good for us folk with bad  blood sugar control and poor insulin production by a big organ in our body.


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Not as long as you may think Don Vinny tho I had two talk communication disruptions as I was writing My brain didn't do that much thinking as subject wasn't too difficult. Writing without using taboo consonants isn't so hard now as at start of this strand don't you think?
> How is Miss Mao ~ is she good now following having stitch (as in plural) out?
> It's *-3 *in my locality but with a wind chill of *-10*. Cold cold cold! So glad your vicinity is warm in contrast to ours.
> Good luck with your new work committments Don Vinny ~ hoping all is good with lasting contracts. How is your factory coming along?
> WL


I spy 4 non consonants Hawk Vison Lady hahaha
Miss Mao is good thank you for asking, not to happy but is ok.
I will indo collar and body armour on Sunday morning so I can watch that small cat.
Factory should occupy in April or May. prior to my visit back to our UK 
Big cash flowing out lol.
This strand is tricky lol. I fully concur.


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> I spy 4 non consonants Hawk Vison Lady hahaha
> Miss Mao is good thank you for asking, not to happy but is ok.
> I will indo collar and body armour on Sunday morning so I can watch that small cat.
> Factory should occupy in April or May. prior to my visit back to our UK
> Big cash flowing out lol.
> This strand is tricky lol. I fully concur.


Oh noooooo! I can only say that I am not on top form ~ up late with coughing ~  my optical visuals almost shut now!I'm usually on a good roll as you know.
Glad Miss Mao is doing good. Chat tomorrow.
Night night all.
By4now.
WL


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Oh noooooo! I can only say that I am not on top form ~ up late with coughing ~  my optical visuals almost shut now!I'm usually on a good roll as you know.
> Glad Miss Mao is doing good. Chat tomorrow.
> Night night all.
> By4now.
> WL


Good ZZZZZzzzzzz'a in Noddyland @wirralass 
Top function brain tomorrow for you is my wish


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Cold, damp, windy in Shanghai today. Don Vinny is unhappy with outdoor conditions but still not as bad as conditions on your UK Island.
> Today in this location it is our final  part and conclusion of  our 15 days Lunar CNY party.
> It is known as annual "Big Brilliant Primary Colour Circular Hanging Thingy-Ma-Bob Light Party". (work it out).
> I do not know what to call that colour. It is  popular colour. Stands for Good Luck I think in this my host country
> Who can assist? Don Vinny is not smart as usual.
> 
> Dumplings will go into many mouths quickly tonight with accompanying food with many alcoholic drinks.
> Folk will walk many pathways and roads in big crowds in a happy mind and will show joy. Many will sing particular songs and crowds will amass in locatiions thoughout this country and city.  Many tourists will show up with big vision organs and lots of coins and join in. A lot of that cash and many coins will go into shop accounts and tills which will labour hard. ATM's will not shut and work all day and night.
> Don Vinny is poor so must just stand and watch sadly  but also Don Vinny is stingy and his cash bag is tightly shut with a padlock and cannot unlock it.
> No tool to do that.
> Tonight many folk will also stay with family and drink a lot of alcohol and finish off many, many dumplings known as Tuanyuan and tofu ball soup which is good for an indiviuals body and brain so I am told.
> Don Vinny is  such a good guy and will avoid to much alcohol and also dumplings and such similar foods . To many is not good for us folk with bad  blood sugar control and poor insulin production by a big organ in our body.


"I do not know what to call that colour is"
Similar colour to a Curly ~ Spring or Savoy I think Vinny?


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> "I do not know what to call that colour is"
> Similar colour to a Curly ~ Spring or Savoy I think Vinny?


Curly or Spring ? Curly Whirly? Savoy Inn in London?  Cost big cash to stay in? Spring in Chair you sit upon?

I don't know what you look at indicating


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Curly or Spring ? Curly Whirly? Savoy Inn in London?  Cost big cash to stay in? Spring in Chair you sit upon?
> 
> I don't know what you look at indicating


You talk in riddl's V!!!
Is a lucky colour similar colour to that of a tomato?


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> You talk in riddl's V!!!
> Is a lucky colour similar colour to that of a tomato?


Many colours of tomato


----------



## Robin

Our turn for snow! All main roads in and out of town blocking up with cold stuff. And also local trunk road as it winds up a hill and across top of a Cotswold. No daily journal  no post, no trucks bringing milk to local shop. Luckily I was busy stocking up in past days so no worry. I will go out and shift snow from our path soon, but just now I'm having a hot drink and psyching up for it! ( it's about now that I wish I hadn't got such a long path up to our front door)


----------



## Vince_UK

Vince_UK said:


> Many colours of tomato


 <-  this colour or  <- this colour or  <- this colour  which is it?


----------



## Vince_UK

Robin said:


> Our turn for snow! All main roads in and out of town blocking up with cold stuff. And also local trunk road as it winds up a hill and across top of a Cotswold. No daily journal  no post, no trucks bringing milk to local shop. Luckily I was busy stocking up in past days so no worry. I will go out and shift snow from our path soon, but just now I'm having a hot drink and psyching up for it! ( it's about now that I wish I hadn't got such a long path up to our front door)


Sounds as if not anything in your location. Bad.


----------



## kentish maid

Vince_UK said:


> Many colours of tomato


A luscious, full grown Roma tomato. Or colour of soup in can (Tornados front man's monica occurs on said can)


----------



## kentish maid

Robin said:


> Our turn for snow! All main roads in and out of town blocking up with cold stuff. And also local trunk road as it winds up a hill and across top of a Cotswold. No daily journal  no post, no trucks bringing milk to local shop. Luckily I was busy stocking up in past days so no worry. I will go out and shift snow from our path soon, but just now I'm having a hot drink and psyching up for it! ( it's about now that I wish I hadn't got such a long path up to our front door)


Try not to slip on icy path. Postman not around in our locality, last post was on Monday


----------



## kentish maid

My robin is not visiting for food, do pray poor chap is sitting in a barn cosy and has not wound up a casualty of snow


----------



## Robin

kentish maid said:


> My robin is not visiting for food, do pray poor chap is sitting in a barn cosy and has not wound up a casualty of snow


Our robin is singing away happily on top of a bush! All blackbirds and finch and tits look grumpy. Offspring has just put food and liquid out, bolshy blackbird is trying to guard it all for him!


----------



## kentish maid

Robin said:


> Our robin is singing away happily on top of a bush! All blackbirds and finch and tits look grumpy. Offspring has just put food and liquid out, bolshy blackbird is trying to guard it all for him!


I did laugh about blackbird. Rain now in this locality, will it wash away snow or solidify snow that is compact and icy?


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> <-  this colour or  <- this colour or  <- this colour  which is it?


Now thinking ? or ? Deff not 
I think .
In China  is a good proud colour ~ but so is  !!! 
 and  not right!
What to do? Brain not functioning
What you say Shanghai Don Vinny?


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Now thinking ? or ? Deff not
> I think .
> In China  is a good proud colour ~ but so is  !!!
> and  not right!
> What to do? Brain not functioning
> What you say Shanghai Don Vinny?


Spot on Hawk Vision Lady


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

wirralass said:


> Ooops! I'm sorry J. This is b'coming a habit L8ly! I'm not with it atm ~ not on top form with cough and hot cranium and body! As long as your warm under your soft downy thing thats good. Sugar visions


Don't worry, @wirralass - all of us do it occasionally!
Not so cold last night - 10c in my room this morning and a balmy 14c downstairs.

@Robin - glad that you didn't go to Bristol.  Snow not too bad in our town but roads around it badly hit.  R was told by work buddy that A420 is shut as a snow plough has got stuck in a drift on it!


----------



## Robin

TheClockworkDodo said:


> tol. Snow not too bad in our town but roads around it badly hit. R was told by work buddy that A420 is shut as a snow plough has got stuck in a drift on it!


Roads round us badly hit by drifts and it is now snowing again! Glad I am staying put! Son lands at Bristol airport tomorrow, if it is functioning, and will stay with his aunt until roads unblock. Silly boy has not got his thing for unlocking his flat on him, it is at ours, so poor lad must motor via our small town to his flat, which is involving driving across Cotswolds on minor roads. If son had unlocking thing with him, could go straight back to his flat via motorways. Hoping for a quick thaw by Sunday!


----------



## Wirrallass

Oh thank you for that TCwD tho I'll try not to do it again

Our UK island is almost at a standstill coz of snowfalls during wintry days and nights ~ trains and many a bus too brought to a halt ~ big flying things in grim sky carrying many folk to warm parts of this world, ground to a standstill also ~ walking isn't such a good notion as folk & kids could possibly fall and hurt a limb or two Driving a motor car is risky on icy roads with blizzards of drifting snow too.
Must think of poor cold baby lambs stuck in snow ah ~ birds looking for food amidst icy branch on that thing with a big trunk!
I ask you ~ what is our Country coming to?
Its flat on it's back isn't it? Shocking.
Plz don't find any taboo consonants in this post!!!


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> Oh thank you for that TCwD tho I'll try not to do it again
> 
> Our UK island is almost at a standstill coz of snowfalls during wintry days and nights ~ trains and many a bus too bought to a halt ~ big flying things in grim sky carrying many folk to warm parts of this world, ground to a standstill also ~ walking isn't such a good notion as folk & kids could possibly fall and hurt a limb or two Driving a motor car is risky on icy roads with blizzards of drifting snow too.
> Must think of poor cold baby lambs stuck in snow ah ~ birds looking for food amidst icy branch on that thing with a big trunk!
> I ask you ~ what is our Country coming to?
> Its flat on it's back isn't it? Shocking.
> Plz don't find any taboo consonants in this post!!!


Gold star for wirralass  No walk for small dog following lunch, snow falling and icy conditions did stop us. Now chasing around room with comfy chairs in with toy that is noisy, I throw and dog finds it.


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> Gold star for wirralass  No walk for small dog following lunch, snow falling and icy conditions did stop us. Now chasing around room with comfy chairs in with toy that is noisy, I throw and dog finds it.


That's a smart activity for you and your dog km ~ I am imagining you sitting on a cosy chair as you play amusing doggy tricks with him and his noisy toy Also, thank you so much for a gold star ~ I will hang it by a window in my living room!


----------



## Wirrallass

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Don't worry, @wirralass - all of us do it occasionally!
> Not so cold last night - 10c in my room this morning and a balmy 14c downstairs.
> 
> @Robin - glad that you didn't go to Bristol.  Snow not too bad in our town but roads around it badly hit.  R was told by work buddy that A420 is shut as a snow plough has got stuck in a drift on it!


@ClockworkDodo. Sorry your bunkroom was not as warm as your rooms downstairs J. P'raps you should take your warm thingymajig and pillow downstairs and Zzzzzzz in that room


----------



## SB2015

Now snowing a lot, and icy walks with many an inch of snow on top to crunch through. Glorious walk by water flowing thing, saw birds that dip a lot on rocks by bank. Hot vino, pizza and salad for lunch in warm restaurant along our way. Caught bus back along with many ski-holding ppl. Last day tomorrow with flight back to rain/snow/slush (?) at Bristol on Sunday.


----------



## Wirrallass

SB2015 said:


> Now snowing a lot, and icy walks with many an inch of snow on top to crunch through. Glorious walk by water flowing thing, saw birds that dip a lot on rocks by bank. Hot vino, pizza and salad for lunch in warm restaurant along our way. Caught bus back along with many ski-holding ppl. Last day tomorrow with flight back to rain/snow/slush (?) at Bristol on Sunday.


Don't fly back too soon SB ~ awful bad snow and wind chill on our UK island ~ Bristol locality is on a "" colour warning Down to minus 10°C in parts of Country. Wishing Bristol Airport landstrip is in good condition for your landing.x


----------



## kentish maid

SB2015 said:


> Now snowing a lot, and icy walks with many an inch of snow on top to crunch through. Glorious walk by water flowing thing, saw birds that dip a lot on rocks by bank. Hot vino, pizza and salad for lunch in warm restaurant along our way. Caught bus back along with many ski-holding ppl. Last day tomorrow with flight back to rain/snow/slush (?) at Bristol on Sunday.


Sounds an idyllic holiday. Will cross digits that flight is OK


----------



## Robin

SB2015 said:


> Now snowing a lot, and icy walks with many an inch of snow on top to crunch through. Glorious walk by water flowing thing, saw birds that dip a lot on rocks by bank. Hot vino, pizza and salad for lunch in warm restaurant along our way. Caught bus back along with many ski-holding ppl. Last day tomorrow with flight back to rain/snow/slush (?) at Bristol on Sunday.


Bristol airport is functioning now, since runway clearing at midday today, Thomson and Thomas Cook, and Ryanair are flying, and a KLM or two, but no bus into Bristol, Bath or such is running and roads to airport still bad. Will know tomorrow if son finds way back, my Big Sis is intending to try and pick him up.


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Bristol airport is functioning now, since runway clearing at midday today, Thomson and Thomas Cook, and Ryanair are flying, and a KLM or two, but no bus into Bristol, Bath or such is running and roads to airport still bad. Will know tomorrow if son finds way back, my Big Sis is intending to try and pick him up.


Oooooooo Robin ~ I'm sorry I'll say this as softly as I can: 
_G O T C H A !_


----------



## Robin

wirralass said:


> Oooooooo Robin ~ I'm sorry I'll say this as softly as I can:
> _G O T C H A !_


Oops! Two! (If I am noticing all) I should not try to post on this sub forum if I am drinking a glass of vino rosso!


----------



## Vince_UK

Robin said:


> Bristol airport is functioning now, since runway clearing at midday today, Thomson and Thomas Cook, and Ryanair are flying, and a KLM or two, but no bus into Bristol, Bath or such is running and roads to airport still bad. Will know tomorrow if son finds way back, my Big Sis is intending to try and pick him up.


I spy with my small vision organ a thing that has a T A B O O on consonant within


----------



## Robin

Vince_UK said:


> I spy with my small vision organ a thing that has a T A B O O on consonant within


Ha! I can't slip anything past you two!


----------



## Robin

In trying to impart important information about Bristol airport to SB2015, I found I can't multitask with brain, and avoiding non consonant thingy just wasn't always in my sights!


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Oops! Two! (If I am noticing all) I should not try to post on this sub forum if I am drinking a glass of vino rosso!


Maid Robin ~ as you kindly want to impart vital information to SB2015 Hawk Patrol Lady will dismiss a third non~consonant that was also found!


----------



## Robin

wirralass said:


> Maid Robin ~ as you kindly want to impart vital information to SB2015 Hawk Patrol Lady will dismiss a third non~consonant that was also found!


A third! I had deffo drunk a glass too much! I must scan my post and look for it!

Found it!


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> A third! I had deffo drunk a glass too much! I must scan my post and look for it!
> 
> Found it!


Aha! I think you must not post whilst pist Robin! Mucho naughty taboo consonants doth show in many posts on this strand ~ not just yours but my own too ~ oh how jolly fun this is ~ you concur Robin?! Wishing you a good night with charming night visions! Chat tomorrow


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Aha! I think you must not post whilst pist Robin! Mucho naughty taboo consonants doth show in many posts on this strand ~ not just yours but my own too ~ oh how jolly fun this is ~ you concur Robin?! Wishing you a good night with charming night visions! Chat tomorrow


pist-- fabulous way to say lol I am roaring with mirth


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning Fair Maids and non Maids
This morning so I may finish my nights fasting cook an Australian import striploin part of cow which I will cook not to much but quickly with not to much oil but will flavour with salts prior to cooking, with mushrooms from pan that contains hot oil, two oval birthing units from a fowl also from pan with hot oil and fabulous round singular units containing haricot plants that grow globally and usually from a USA  company in a tomato flavouring bought in tin cans. Yummy. Had two cups of hot liquid from magic drink unit that is black with no additions.  All low carbs a must.
I am hungry but not pist lol. 
Goodnight all. many ZZZZZzzzzzzz's


----------



## kentish maid

Morning all. So information I pick up propounds not to add to this communication whilst pist. I shall avoid falling into this trap if I can. Misty today, thawing may occur. Your scoff sounds scrumptious Shanghai Man. I had Almond Milk on my oats and fruit Friday and today. No cows milk in local shop as stocks low from snow fall blocking roads. Not had it prior to Friday, it is OK


----------



## Robin

Morning all. Misty with us too. A vast flock of siskins has just flown onto our bird food station. First occasion this cold snap. Normally siskins visit us at start of cold months, and stay around most days.


----------



## kentish maid

A post van is in our locality today, things improving I think


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Our rubbish bin, plastic, card, tins, jars, and bin for compost all still waiting in road, no dustbin vans in our locality Friday!
I think postman might approach our road today though - snow is going quickly.


----------



## kentish maid

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Our rubbish bin, plastic, card, tins, jars, and bin for compost all still waiting in road, no dustbin vans in our locality Friday!
> I think postman might approach our road today though - snow is going quickly.


Folk told us that a dustman and his pals do pilot gritting trucks if snow falls, so cannot pick up our rubbish, in our locality anyway.


----------



## Wirrallass

Dustbin lorry took inhabitants rubbish on Friday. Good thing too as high wind was blowing strong in this vicinity and bins falling down all around on local roads! It's 1°C now but it was 9°C this morning. Possibly in for a cold night again.

Postman kindly put my mail through a slot-box on my front door this morning ~ yay no bills today and young lad brought my daily too I'm sitting on a comfy chair right now sipping a hot drink and glancing through Saturday's Daily Fail about shocking chaos all around our Country.

Two of my grandsons rang this morning to ask how I am and both my girls too (Tho not girls now!) I am poorly with a painful cough atm and hot body of 99! I'm taking strong pain tabs and antibiotics from my GP. I didn't kip too much in my bunk during last nights hours but will try to catchup on that tonight

May you folks stay good with no colds ~ coughs or hurty limbs. Sip hot soup or many a hot toddy to stay warm as you sit by radiators in your living rooms ~ or by glow of hot coals or logs whilst warming your hoofs (@Ditto's saying)

Not looking forward to knowing about floods that may occur soon in and around our Country


----------



## Robin

No journals or milk in our vicinity today. Though valiant co-op lorry got through to stock local shop, so no starvation will occur! Son got back to Bristol on tardy flight, chaotic at airport, no bag unloading for an hour post flight, but son got to my Big Sis's OK. Will stay for night at Sis's, roads still too nasty to risk trip in dark, drifts still abound, and folk abandoning cars on Friday night not moving obstructions quickly, so gritting lorry can still not do full run. Though a thaw is now starting. Looking forward to a journal tomorrow morning, and a possibility of going riding post lunch ( indoor school only) if road conditions allow.


----------



## kentish maid

Sorry your cough is still troubling you wirralass, and that your body is too hot. Stay warm, drink plenty and try to catch forty winks now and again twixt coughing bouts. Glad son is back OK Robin. indoor pony riding will be warm, or should I say not as cold as outdoor riding


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> Sorry your cough is still troubling you wirralass, and that your body is too hot. Stay warm, drink plenty and try to catch forty winks now and again twixt coughing bouts. Glad son is back OK Robin. indoor pony riding will be warm, or should I say not as cold as outdoor riding


Thank you mucho km ~ I will follow your sound instructions thru and thru I'm hoping anti.b's will kick in tonight or tomorrow ~ this is such an annoying cough 2nd grandson has a cough too ~ I'm trying to aid him to stop smoking fags but it's falling totally on unsound lugs!


----------



## SB2015

Robin said:


> Bristol airport is functioning now, since runway clearing at midday today, Thomson and Thomas Cook, and Ryanair are flying, and a KLM or two, but no bus into Bristol, Bath or such is running and roads to airport still bad. Will know tomorrow if son finds way back, my Big Sis is intending to try and pick him up.



Thanks for info Robin.
A fabulous 7 days at high alts. Good walks.  Just 1 hypo, highs with unknown foods and pump malfunction but happy with all.  If flights go according to plans I shall sing for joy.


----------



## Robin

SB2015 said:


> Thanks for info Robin.
> A fabulous 7 days at high alts. Good walks.  Just 1 hypo, highs with unknown foods and pump malfunction but happy with all.  If flights go according to plans I shall sing for joy.


Glad you had a good holiday. I am going to Italian Alps in August. Can't wait!.
Snow in Bristol is diminishing fast. Son's flight to airport only 1hr tardy today. Though it took an hour for his bags to offload, as not many trucks on standby at runway. Airport bus was running, and airport is slowly sorting out snow in car parks.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning to all you fabulous folk.
Today our morning in Shanghai is sunny and bright, start of Spring  with plum blossoms starting to bloom. Soon Magnolia will show in many colours thoughout this city. It's a local and proud bloom for Shanghai with many, many plants on show in various locations. Annually it is good for my vision organs to soak up.
Xiao Song is still on vacation so I must do my own laundry today  and shrink most things as usual. 
I have no plans today just to stay at my living rooms and watch  TV and films I brought from our UK and my bodily organs for taking in musical sounds will function fully to joyous songs and rythmns.
FInish of my fast today is tuna with oval things from fowl mayo and walnuts plus tomato and post milk curds solids.. Hungry this morning.
Miss Mao's collar and body suit now off and that small cat is driving this guy crazy lol, running. jumping, hiding and is so vocal. I think that small moggy is happy today.
Anyway I pray you all had a good nights visit to Nodland and many, many sugary visions and wish you all a good day tomorrow.


----------



## Vince_UK

SB2015 said:


> Thanks for info Robin.
> A fabulous 7 days at high alts. Good walks.  Just 1 hypo, highs with unknown foods and pump malfunction but happy with all.  If flights go according to plans I shall sing for joy.


I wish that occurs for you SB


----------



## kentish maid

Look forward to joyful singing from SB  Fags bad for Grandson wirralass, must stop if has cough. Magnolias glorious V, such big blooms too. Glad Miss Mao is happy now. Italian Alps sound good Robin, a holiday to look forward to. Big thaw in night, and not so cold this morning


----------



## Vince_UK

kentish maid said:


> Look forward to joyful singing from SB  Fags bad for Grandson wirralass, must stop if has cough. Magnolias glorious V, such big blooms too. Glad Miss Mao is happy now. Italian Alps sound good Robin, a holiday to look forward to. Big thaw in night, and not so cold this morning


All in an individual posting.. brilliantly put


----------



## Wirrallass

It was a bright day in my world today with an unknown gold orb in a sky without clouds. It was still 9°C around mid-day and still no frost about ~ until tonight no doubt! High winds did tail off this pm. So just a light wind now.

But it's 7°C in my back plot now and most damp too ~ snow thawing fast ~ not much around now This is good coz many folks (not all, sad to say) can again go walking ~ running ~ cycling ~ jaunts on roads in motor cars ~ or simply trotting slowly or galloping fast indoors or out, on small or tall animals with long tails and four limbs.

My Lilac ~  by a party wall ~ is showing many buds ~ this is a known sign that Spring is not too far away. Small and big songbirds stand on it looking curiously for arthropods. My Japonica is also showing buds ~ lots of big buds ~  much colour will display as buds turn from light to dark pink blossoms and last throughout warm/hot months til Autumn & mid Oct. A truly most colourful sight with its dark foliation.

km has taught us amazingly good to post pangrammatic lipograms hasn't she It was difficult at first wasn't it but not so much now, tho on occasions a slip is mad*E*! Much fun had by all Hail and glory to our km with thanks x


----------



## Robin

Wow, long post Wirralass! My japonica is also budding, and is surviving icy conditions. Ours has crimson blooms, and is occasionally blooming during both spring and autumn months. I was riding post lunch today, indoors, naturally, outdoors is still snowbound, big drifts on way to riding school, cut through by snowplough, as high as our car, but going away fast now. Hailstorms around today, though, but sun coming through for a bit too. Our song thrush, not around during snowy days, was singing from top branch of a tall bush just now, glad it is surviving the conditions.


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Wow, long post Wirralass! My japonica is also budding, and is surviving icy conditions. Ours has crimson blooms, and is occasionally blooming during both spring and autumn months. I was riding post lunch today, indoors, naturally, outdoors is still snowbound, big drifts on way to riding school, cut through by snowplough, as high as our car, but going away fast now. Hailstorms around today, though, but sun coming through for a bit too. Our song thrush, not around during snowy days, was singing from top branch of a tall bush just now, glad it is surviving the conditions.


I'm not doing much atm Robin apart from lying in my bunk or on my couch Zzzzzzing and/or coughing  so I can post long posts!
I saw two blooms on my Japonica only 6-8 days ago hiding away at back by a wall, it's amazing how strong plants can B. Oh no, hailstorms Its all or nothing isn't it Hoping hailstorms stop soon.


----------



## SB2015

Back to find no warmth in UK domain.  Plumbing okay, but no gas supply, so no warmth.  
Now with a good supply warmth is back.


----------



## Robin

SB2015 said:


> Back to find no warmth in UK domain.  Plumbing okay, but no gas supply, so no warmth.
> Now with a good supply warmth is back.


Glad you got back OK, SB, and that gas is back on.


----------



## Wirrallass

SB2015 said:


> Back to find no warmth in UK domain.  Plumbing okay, but no gas supply, so no warmth.
> Now with a good supply warmth is back.


Good to know you got back too SB but sorry you had no warmth ~ glad gas is back on now. No good if it's not working


----------



## Vince_UK

Good morning Fair Maids, Non Maids and Ma'am Hawk Vision Lady. 
I know that lady is lurking in our background watching and waiting to fall strongly on any poor folks with vicious talons who should put a taboo non consonant with a now famous calling and satanic cry of "GOTCHA"
I am but mortal and must avoid such a situation.
I must admit today I am to lazy and my digits to gross but also in panic of that cry to add to this illuminating listing. I must avoid that particular Hawk Vision Lady finding faults with my script writing.
I will do it at an hour in my day which shows no hazardous condition.
I wish you ALL a good  rising dawn and a fabulous day.


----------



## kentish maid

Morning all. Good that you got back OK SB and gas is back on. Pangrammatic lipograms for brain work out to occupy wirralass during long days of coughing.  Good that song thrush is back Robin. Catch up soon V, don't work too hard.  Chaotic day today - 4 guys knocking out our bathroom


----------



## chaoticcar

Will bathroom stay ok ?
  CAROL


----------



## kentish maid

chaoticcar said:


> Will bathroom stay ok ?
> CAROL


Old bath, loo, basin and radiator now outdoors, mint sprinkling contraption in unit , basin, loo and radiator coming soon


----------



## Robin

kentish maid said:


> Old bath, loo, basin and radiator now outdoors, mint sprinkling contraption in unit , basin, loo and radiator coming soon


Quick demolition job! Installing mint stuff is usually slow, though, ours was, anyway, and tiling and flooring took yonks.


----------



## kentish maid

Robin said:


> Quick demolition job! Installing mint stuff is usually slow, though, ours was, anyway, and tiling and flooring took yonks.


10 days to do job, skim walls, installations, mosaic floor and walls, painting, finishing off. Skim walls tomorrow, 2 days installing, ad infinitum to do full job.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Good luck! - trust all will go smoothly for you, KM.


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Good morning Fair Maids, Non Maids and Ma'am Hawk Vision Lady.
> I know that lady is lurking in our background watching and waiting to fall strongly on any poor folks with vicious talons who should put a taboo non consonant with a now famous calling and satanic cry of "GOTCHA"
> I am but mortal and must avoid such a situation.
> I must admit today I am to lazy and my digits to gross but also in panic of that cry to add to this illuminating listing. I must avoid that particular Hawk Vision Lady finding faults with my script writing.
> I will do it at an hour in my day which shows no hazardous condition.
> I wish you ALL a good  rising dawn and a fabulous day.


Thank you. I think Hawk Vision Lady Ma'am has put our Shanghai Don Vinny in a low moodand wants to say how sorry Ma'am is for doing this! 
Hoping you had a cracking lazy day tho!


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> 10 days to do job, skim walls, installations, mosaic floor and walls, painting, finishing off. Skim walls tomorrow, 2 days installing, ad infinitum to do full job.


Its noisy work km but updating & quality improving your bathroom will bring you and yours much joy. Mint sprinkling contraption sounds good with many abundant falls of warm spray first thing in mornings and at night to look forward to. Hoping your facial mood will display much satisfaction on last day of work. I think as that day draws nigh you will wait in anticipation for finish of noisy days so you can Zzzzzzzz without worrying about chaos in your bathroom.


----------



## kentish maid

Day two of chaos. No sign of our man in Shanghai, working hard no doubt. Sunny today, walk in woods with dog soon, looking forward to it


----------



## Wirrallass

l think our good man in Shanghai is staying away from this strand today coz of his occupational hours. It's unusual for him to not stay with his fair maids ~ maids ~ and Ma'am!! I think Vinny had a lazy day on Monday but had to show his position at work today!I also think Vinny won't shy away from work for too long coz of many cash propositions looming on a horizon that could bring him lots of lurvly lolly! 

Has Vinny got his admiring opticals on a brand spanking not so old motor car to add to his accumulation of sporty and comfy cars in his car port in UK? Haha! Ooooops! I think Don Vinny is going to shout at this Hawk Vision Lady Ma'am for talking out of turn!! I'm hoping that's not so


----------



## SB2015

Consultant today.  Happy with all.  
HbA1c = 44, bloods good.


----------



## kentish maid

SB2015 said:


> Consultant today.  Happy with all.
> HbA1c = 44, bloods good.


That is good  My HbA1c is 44 now too, just found out


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> Day two of chaos. No sign of our man in Shanghai, working hard no doubt. Sunny today, walk in woods with dog soon, looking forward to it


Hi km, how you doing? How your coping with chaos and loud sounds in your bathroom. Bad cranium? Glad it was sunny today so you could go for  a walk with your pooch away from your dusty bathroom and loud sounds ~ dust is not good for your lungs. A walk is. What do you call your pooch?
Two down ~ 8 days to go til job is through I trust you R ok km.
WL


----------



## Robin

SB2015 said:


> Consultant today.  Happy with all.
> HbA1c = 44, bloods good.


Gosh, straight back from holiday and into a consultation, I trust it didn't colour your food options in Italy! Though all that walking and cold air should go towards balancing out any pastry shops you took in on your trip!


----------



## Wirrallass

SB2015 said:


> Consultant today.  Happy with all.
> HbA1c = 44, bloods good.


So glad you had a good appointment with your Consultant SB. Fabulous HbA1c of 44. Also glad that bloods too and all is good.


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> That is good  My HbA1c is 44 now too, just found out


Your HbA1c of 44 is good too km. Claps hands!


----------



## SB2015

Robin said:


> Gosh, straight back from holiday and into a consultation, I trust it didn't colour your food options in Italy! Though all that walking and cold air should go towards balancing out any pastry shops you took in on your trip!


Holiday most important.  Consultant fo similar mind.
I sent my data to consultant prior to holiday.  No point in colouring info with anomalous data.
A lift from 9 to 21 in a short hour was a shock whilst out walking.  Plumbing to pump awry!! 
Most fo results good whilst away anyway.


----------



## SB2015

kentish maid said:


> That is good  My HbA1c is 44 now too, just found out


Snap.  Happy for you.


----------



## SB2015

Good part of forum. Taxing brain but worth it.
Thanks Wirralass.


----------



## kentish maid

Day 3 of chaos, dull and damp out, Judy is still anxious to go on a walk though. OH is back to hospital today, waiting still to know what scan says. Coming downstairs to go to loo in night no fun, but loo in bathroom tonight if lucky. Lots of dust in air wirralass, quilt and pillow gritty to touch, Lots of washing and dusting to do. Good timing of holiday SB, stay dumb on naughty foods that you had on holiday, as you say anomalous data only clouds things


----------



## SB2015

kentish maid said:


> Day 3 of chaos, dull and damp out, Judy is still anxious to go on a walk though. OH is back to hospital today, waiting still to know what scan says. Coming downstairs to go to loo in night no fun, but loo in bathroom tonight if lucky. Lots of dust in air wirralass, quilt and pillow gritty to touch, Lots of washing and dusting to do. Good timing of holiday SB, stay dumb on naughty foods that you had on holiday, as you say anomalous data only clouds things



Night excursions down stairs a pain. Wishing your plumbing to be good for tonight.
Food tasty and BG good on holiday, apart from pump tubing mishap BG9 up to 21 fast!!!
Bit of a party with Consultant along with two extra.  Good chat.
Stitching this morning to smallify clothing.  Satisfying.


----------



## kentish maid

SB2015 said:


> Night excursions down stairs a pain. Wishing your plumbing to be good for tonight.
> Food tasty and BG good on holiday, apart from pump tubing mishap BG9 up to 21 fast!!!
> Bit of a party with Consultant along with two extra.  Good chat.
> Stitching this morning to smallify clothing.  Satisfying.


Wish I could stitch. Slacks, skirts all too big now, 10kg loss of mass in 6 months, I want lots of cash to buy things with


----------



## Robin

Ability to stitch has its drawbacks. Kids now grown up, but still say 'muuuuum...can you stitch a skirt/shirt/trouser cuff, it's too long. And in school days, I did a lot of stuff for school plays, World Book Day, and birthday party garb. But I do stitch my own clothing if I want a skirt or such that I can't find in a shop, and I am always saving a lot of dosh making my own curtains and cushions.


----------



## Vince_UK

Today  in Shanghai has been cold, dismal and raining all day. Actually appalling.
Don Vinny is not happy as our forcast said our sun would be out and it would be warm.
Only a singular thing a man  can do now and that is go to Nodland and drift away into sugary visions warm and in total comfort. T'is good I avoided the hawk vison today and a "gotcha" call of Hawk Vision Lady.
Wishing all a warm goodnight.


----------



## Ditto

> 10kg loss of mass in 6 months


Fabulous. Low carb? 

Watching Churchill. Intriguing.

Wish I could stitch...not as bad as my sibling, who had a school apron to stitch for duration of high school.


----------



## Vince_UK

kentish maid said:


> 10 days to do job, skim walls, installations, mosaic floor and walls, painting, finishing off. Skim walls tomorrow, 2 days installing, ad infinitum to do full job.


I had that work about 8 years ago I must say it was crazy and disrupting for six plus days. Will not do again in a hurry.


----------



## kentish maid

Ditto said:


> Fabulous. Low carb? View attachment 7107
> 
> Watching Churchill. Intriguing.
> 
> Wish I could stitch...not as bad as my sibling, who had a school apron to stitch for duration of high school.  View attachment 7108


I cut back on carbs, not as strict as many on forum though. I had to stitch an apron at school, in days that thought was that only road for a woman was to marry and have kids !!


----------



## Robin

kentish maid said:


> I cut back on carbs, not as strict as many on forum though. I had to stitch an apron at school, in days that thought was that only road for a woman was to marry and have kids !!


Oh I had to stitch an apron at school too, and a bag for clips with which you attach washing to an outdoor drying string. Boys got to do woodwork, making things such as aircraft out of balsa wood, lucky so-and-so's!


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Fabulous. Low carb? View attachment 7107
> 
> Watching Churchill. Intriguing.
> 
> Wish I could stitch...not as bad as my sibling, who had a school apron to stitch for duration of high school.  View attachment 7108


Hi @Ditto. Good to spy you on this strand I'm on Hawk Vision Lady Patrol (Don Vinny from Shanghai calls moi this ridiculous but significant nom-com) so watch out you don't put any non~consonants in your posts coz I will shout *GOTCHA*I too add 1 or two taboo's occasionally and folk point this out

I did stitch many moons ago ~ must start to do it again as it was such fun and I'm happy working with arts and crafts. The hours pass by. I did stitch curtains with Thai backs and matching cushion bags that I'd stuff with soft kapok and stitch a zip on too.

At school I did stitch a skirt that was 'wrinkly' and did adapt cotton to four parts to join fabric ~ 'twas hard work doing back stitch by hand for hours and hours. I did add to my skirt a waistband ~ two buttons and a zip ~ but the finish of my skirt was cathartic and I got full marks from Miss Brown!Yay!

Hoping you'll post on this strand again Ditto. It's hilarious for us folks and do laugh a lot making "D" far from our minds. x

Too many 'did's and 'stitch' in this post and 'I's!!!


----------



## kentish maid

Vince_UK said:


> I had that work about 8 years ago I must say it was crazy and disrupting for six plus days. Will not do again in a hurry.


Our bathroom was about 360 months old, if this lasts as long it will probably out last us lol.


----------



## Wirrallass

My old bathroom was no good  it was 20yrs old in 2006 as was nothing but doom & gloom ~ so it was hastily ript out and wham bang to rubbish tip. Installation of a brand spanking bathroom was a quick fix and £'s in my bank A/C was low!


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> My old bathroom was no good  it was 20yrs old in 2006 as was nothing but doom & gloom ~ so it was hastily ript out and wham bang to rubbish tip. Installation of a brand spanking bathroom was a quick fix and £'s in my bank A/C was low!


Lay out for bathroom is costly, but worth it. Loo now functional upstairs


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> Lay out for bathroom is costly, but worth it. Loo now functional upstairs


I concur km. It was and is. Glad your bathroom loo is functional now ~ no trips again to downstairs loo during night hours Your plumber & co trying to finish your bathroom in 7days? Is that an ask?
Hoping your O/H has his scan you know what, soon. Waiting is a mugs game!


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> I concur km. It was and is. Glad your bathroom loo is functional now ~ no trips again to downstairs loo during night hours Your plumber & co trying to finish your bathroom in 7days? Is that an ask?
> Hoping your O/H has his scan you know what, soon. Waiting is a mugs game!


Wow I can say GOTCHA, my workman has that awful non consonant


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> Wow I can say GOTCHA, my workman has that awful non consonant


I know!


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> I concede km


  Finish in 10 days it was said, mosaic and painting slow work, nothing drys fast .


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> Finish in 10 days it was said, mosaic and painting slow work, nothing drys fast .


You must stay cool and calm km  It's not good for your bg if you shout or pull out your hair! You should consult your boss-workman daily to discuss what is to do on that day. Good to stay on top of things on a daily basis If bathroom is not through in said 10days can you claim a discount?


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> You must stay cool and calm km  It's not good for your bg if you shout or pull out your hair! You should consult your boss-workman daily to discuss what is to do on that day. Good to stay on top of things on a daily basis If bathroom is not through in said 10days can you claim a discount?


That is our aim. Nothing to complain of with quality of work so far, good at tidying up at night too, which is a bonus.


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> That is our aim. Nothing to complain of with quality of work so far, good at tidying up at night too, which is a bonus.


Good to know this. Hoping you'll jump for joy with contract work upon bathroom conclusion. No doubt many baths ~ and warm sprinkling of sprays whilst standing up, to look forward to I want to add a word now but can't coz it contains a taboo non-consonant at start of word! but I think you will know what it is!!


----------



## Vince_UK

I had my full bathroom and cooking room put into many skips in unison, big faux pas. Not a good plan at all, would not do so again for anything or all financial gifts in our world or all cha in China as my Mom would say. 
No dousing, no abultions, no hot drinks or food lol. No warm liquids for washing. A bad plan, so Don Vinny was a total idiot. Did not think about that turmoil, only thought about final display and vision.  Should thought out a plan for rooms cut in half unit by unit..
Worth it at conclusion of work but.............. such chaos and lack of basics was not a good proposal by yours truly in hindsight.
(Must look for taboo non consonants so Hawk Vison Lady cannot shout "Gotcha!").
Main stumbling block was to many guys working in my rooms as  groups.

Guys who install and build in walls and lay thin slabs of rock, Italian in origin, and similar products on floors and walls and finish by applying grout to joints,  guys who plumb in taps, downward bathing contraptions and various multifunctional units, no bath I had dousing and spraying of body room only built.  Also guys who bring goods in, guys who install lighting and points for kilowatt hours consumption for various grooming tools mainly for facial applications and hair.
Don Vinny was totally unhappy and haggard from start until conclusion.


----------



## kentish maid

Vince_UK said:


> I had my full bathroom and cooking room put into many skips in unison, big faux pas. Not a good plan at all, would not do so again for anything or all financial gifts in our world or all cha in China as my Mom would say.
> No dousing, no abultions, no hot drinks or food lol. No warm liquids for washing. A bad plan, so Don Vinny was a total idiot. Did not think about that turmoil, only thought about final display and vision.  Should thought out a plan for rooms cut in half unit by unit..
> Worth it at conclusion of work but.............. such chaos and lack of basics was not a good proposal by yours truly in hindsight.
> (Must look for taboo non consonants so Hawk Vison Lady cannot shout "Gotcha!").
> Main stumbling block was to many guys working in my rooms as  groups.
> 
> Guys who install and build in walls and lay thin slabs of rock, Italian in origin, and similar products on floors and walls and finish by applying grout to joints,  guys who plumb in taps, downward bathing contraptions and various multifunctional units, no bath I had dousing and spraying of body room only built.  Also guys who bring goods in, guys who install lighting and points for kilowatt hours consumption for various grooming tools mainly for facial applications and hair.
> Don Vinny was totally unhappy and haggard from start until conclusion.


That was a bit foolhardy Vinny.  I had my old cooking room put into skips whilst hubby was in KL. Just had thing for making toast, thing for making hot drinks and a micro thingy for food, all in living room. Lots of work indoors is brought to fruition if hubby is abroad. If I say hubby is going away locals ask how many guys will visit


----------



## Vince_UK

kentish maid said:


> That was a bit foolhardy Vinny.  I had my old cooking room put into skips whilst hubby was in KL. Just had thing for making toast, thing for making hot drinks and a micro thingy for food, all in living room. Lots of work indoors is brought to fruition if hubby is abroad. If I say hubby is going away locals ask how many guys will visit


 And you usually say?


----------



## kentish maid

Vince_UK said:


> And you usually say?


Funny thing was my Mum rang and workman did pick up. Not happy lady, why had I got man in if hubby was away!!! Hubby did laugh about it. I wind up locals too, but that is what I do


----------



## kentish maid

Aprons that us girls did stitch at school, my apron was a gingham pattern, was yours Robin?


----------



## Vince_UK

I had a white calico apron for woodwork class at grammar school. OMG why did I just bring that into my mind with 50 plus annum passing lol


----------



## kentish maid

Vince_UK said:


> I had a white calico apron for woodwork class at grammar school. OMG why did I just bring that into my mind with 50 plus annum passing lol


Us girls talking of aprons, and saying that in days past schools thought that only road for a woman was to marry and have kids !! You would do DIY or, if similar to my hubby, pay a craftsman to do odd jobs. What did you craft in wood? Luckily our school did cooking too so I could stop stitching. School did not allow boys to cook


----------



## Vince_UK

cannot bring to mind just now, a stool I think and a wall hanging unit for 4 cacti what additional things ?
 lost in thick mists of my mind and history lol


----------



## Robin

kentish maid said:


> Aprons that us girls did stitch at school, my apron was a gingham pattern, was yours Robin?


My apron was Gingham too, it was good for promoting stitching in straight rows!
Just took car to shop that has lamb and pork and such, in small town not far from us. It was surprising to find snowdrifts by road still, not two cars width on small roads. Also roads running with liquid from burst mains, and bumpy pits which you could fall into. Not good!
 I saw a group of cyclists patronising shop that brings journals to our door, that I was visiting to pay my bill. It also acts as a caff and you can sit in and warm up with a hot drink and a pastry. I trust cyclists will not fall foul of road pits or snowdrifts. I am also sorry for folk in north who got snow again today.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

I also did stitching and cooking at school, and boys did woodwork and also work with such things as tin (most of which contain bad non-consonants).  My loathing for stitching and cooking still stays in my mind, along with my loathing for all things unfair - schools should allow both girls and boys to do all crafts.  I had to stitch a skirt, and I could not put zip in straight - so I had to do it again and again, until my Mum got cross with stupidity of woman who taught my class, putting us all off stitching in this way and not supporting us, and so my Mum put zip in!  My Mum also taught, but at primary school, and is good at stitching.


----------



## Robin

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Mum got cross with stupidity of woman who taught my class, putting us all off stitching in this way and not supporting us, and so my Mum put zip in! My Mum also taught, but at primary school, and is good at stitching.


Ha! My mum did my slits that a button pulls through to do up a shirt. My mum had also taught stitching at school and was good at it. I was not happy with my stitching tutor only awarding a B+ for Mum's handiwork! I thought it was worth an A!


----------



## kentish maid

Robin and CD your Mums both ought to gain A+ for stitching. I did stitch curtains for room that had a cot in it for baby. With animals on, and a big cushion to stop baby bumping cranium. Much satisfaction got from making baby outfits from wool. Knitting and cross stich I find topping ways to fill hours that drag.


----------



## chaoticcar

This is too hard all words I want contain naughty thingy wotzits  Naughty wotzits should contain only all following u that is. vs ws xs ys zs brain is sulking 
  CAROL


----------



## kentish maid

chaoticcar said:


> This is too hard all words I want contain naughty thingy wotzits  Naughty wotzits should contain only all following u that is. vs ws xs ys zs brain is sulking
> CAROL


Sorry about sulking brain. Good that you join in though, it's all good fun


----------



## kentish maid

Day 4, 'Band Aid' on wall not drying, so mosaics not on walls so no spraying liquid contraption on wall


----------



## Vince_UK

To soon in this day for my brain and digits to function lol.
""Band Aid" on wall"---haha fabulous 
This strand is good you know for agitating cranium functions.


----------



## kentish maid

Vince_UK said:


> To soon in this day for my brain and digits to function lol.
> ""Band Aid" on wall"---haha fabulous
> This strand is good you know for agitating cranium functions.


Innovatory way to classify product that is causing drawback


----------



## chaoticcar

My cranium not joyful about agitating ,much pain in brain ing not on cards now ,
insomnia for all dark pm to am  
  CAROL


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Not how I first thought this, but an adaptation just for this part of forum:

I hypo again and again:
A long low's an almighty pain.
I stuff sugar until
My gut bloats and is ill,
And I think that it's rotting my brain


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

This is my original!


----------



## Wirrallass

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Not how I first thought this, but an adaptation just for this part of forum:
> 
> I hypo again and again:
> A long low's an almighty pain.
> I stuff sugar until
> My gut bloats and is ill,
> And I think that it's rotting my brain


Luv it J thanks for sharing. x


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> Day 4, 'Band Aid' on wall not drying, so mosaics not on walls so no spraying liquid contraption on wall


I did laugh out loud at your 'Band Aid' km.
I think your boss-workman should put a warm radiator in your bathroom to aid drying of 'Band Aid'. Non compliant Band Aid will hold up job. It's not good at all. Do you think bathroom conclusion will not conform to said 10days now? Hoping for you that boss-workman & co can fast forward mosaic tiling pronto as soon as Band Aid is dry


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> I did laugh out loud at your 'Band Aid' km.
> I think your boss-workman should put a warm radiator in your bathroom to aid drying of 'Band Aid'. Non compliant Band Aid will hold up job. It's not good at all. Do you think bathroom conclusion will not conform to said 10days now? Hoping for you that boss-workman & co can fast forward mosaic tiling pronto as soon as Band Aid is dry


Too much warmth too soon will crack Band Aid. Fan going for flow of air that is crucial. Boss man cool, says not to worry, will all work out in hours that first said.


----------



## kentish maid

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Not how I first thought this, but an adaptation just for this part of forum:
> 
> I hypo again and again:
> A long low's an almighty pain.
> I stuff sugar until
> My gut bloats and is ill,
> And I think that it's rotting my brain


Bar has got high now, will my skills allow a post in this form, I will wrack my brain


----------



## kentish maid

Carbs is what my food lacks
And now I don’t fit my slacks
You can catch my sighs
As slacks slip round my thighs
And draft chills my backs!!!!


----------



## Vince_UK

kentish maid said:


> Carbs is what my food lacks
> And now I don’t fit my slacks
> You can catch my sighs
> As slacks slip round my thighs
> And draft chills my backs!!!!


Straffords Bard would blush at that fabulous script diamond of high worth. It should nay, must go down in the British annals of Historical sayings and compulsorily taught in all drama schools. 
Now that vision will haunt Don Vinny all of his days


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> Bar has got high now, will my skills allow a post in this form, I will wrack my brain


....and I will wrack my brains too


----------



## kentish maid

Vince_UK said:


> Straffords Bard would blush at that fabulous script diamond of high worth. It should nay, must go down in the British annals of Historical sayings and compulsorily taught in all drama schools.
> Now that vision will haunt Don Vinny all of his days


@TheClockworkDodo did a ballad first so I did try too. Sorry if my half mast slacks accord bad night visions


----------



## Vince_UK

kentish maid said:


> @TheClockworkDodo did a ballad first so I did try too. Sorry if my half mast slacks accord bad night visions


Contrarily so fair lady.


----------



## Robin

(Following an old climatic warning about colour of sky)
High sugar in a morning, giving us warning.
Low sugar at night, giving us a fright!


----------



## Vince_UK

This is now to difficult lol


----------



## kentish maid

Vince_UK said:


> This is now to difficult lol


Ballad writing is domain of fair maids so will not await a ballad from you kind sir


----------



## chaoticcar

Maid I am 
Fair I am not 
Too much thinking 
Slows brain rot 
   CAROL


----------



## kentish maid

Oh joy, two days to look forward to with not a workman in sight.


----------



## kentish maid

Birds look out for food in morning
Just as day is dawning
But no sign of robin still
Afraid snow my robin did kill


----------



## Wirrallass

A 5 point 8 was what I had
this Saturday, for which I'm glad.
Without a grin
I stuck sharp in
my right hand pinky digit pad!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Oh no, what did I start?!


----------



## Wirrallass

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Oh no, what did I start?!


Haha! Poets who don't know it I think!!!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Those authors of ballads in your post contain a bad non-consonant, @wirralass !


----------



## Wirrallass

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Those authors of ballads in your post contain a bad non-consonant, @wirralass !


Aaarrrggghhhhhhhhhh! So its a GOTCHA for moi TCWD


----------



## Wirrallass

On Saturday I bought a bunch of colourful fragrant blooms for my not so young child for Mum's Sunday who is mum to my third Grandson. Today, Sunday, I shall go to my said child's habitat for roast food plus low carb pudding ~ I'm so looking forward to a quality hour or two with my family

km, I trust your two days without your boss-workman & co is gratifying with no flying dust or loud sounds from tools

I also trust that you TCWD is good and will not find any naughty non-consonants in this my post!

Robin, I not spy you on this strand for two days ~ hoping all is good with you also

Shanghai Don Vinny ~ hoping you good too ~ I know your work is priority but hoping your Company will allow you 1 or two days off to unwind from your long busy hours.

Stay warm and sound in body & mind folks x
WL


----------



## Vince_UK

Good Morning All 
My warm thoughts for your day that will bring with it a youthful dawn that will light up your coming hours..
Joy is my watchword to all individuals and my organ that pumps blood around my body forwards that wish to you and yours on this fabulous day in Shanghai.
I am in my working rooms now, labouring hard and without it is sunny and dry and a good Spring Day.
I must labour for my coming 7 days so that I can stash cash in my bottom draw.
Ah it is tough that I am but a poor man


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> On Saturday I bought a bunch of colourful fragrant blooms for my not so young child for Mum's Sunday who is mum to my third Grandson. Today, Sunday, I shall go to my said child's habitat for roast food plus low carb pudding ~ I'm so looking forward to a quality hour or two with my family
> 
> km, I trust your two days without your boss-workman & co is gratifying with no flying dust or loud sounds from tools
> 
> I also trust that you TCWD is good and will not find any naughty non-consonants in this my post!
> 
> Robin, I not spy you on this strand for two days ~ hoping all is good with you also
> 
> Shanghai Don Vinny ~ hoping you good too ~ I know your work is priority but hoping your Company will allow you 1 or two days off to unwind from your long busy hours.
> 
> Stay warm and sound in body & mind folks x
> WL


I too am off to visit offspring for lunch today, son will cook so my grandson's Mum can unwind. Sugary joy not having workman around, not many days to go now.


----------



## SB2015

Vince_UK said:


> I had my full bathroom and cooking room put into many skips in unison, big faux pas. Not a good plan at all, would not do so again for anything or all financial gifts in our world or all cha in China as my Mom would say.
> No dousing, no abultions, no hot drinks or food lol. No warm liquids for washing. A bad plan, so Don Vinny was a total idiot. Did not think about that turmoil, only thought about final display and vision.  Should thought out a plan for rooms cut in half unit by unit..
> Worth it at conclusion of work but.............. such chaos and lack of basics was not a good proposal by yours truly in hindsight.
> (Must look for taboo non consonants so Hawk Vison Lady cannot shout "Gotcha!").
> Main stumbling block was to many guys working in my rooms as  groups.
> 
> Guys who install and build in walls and lay thin slabs of rock, Italian in origin, and similar products on floors and walls and finish by applying grout to joints,  guys who plumb in taps, downward bathing contraptions and various multifunctional units, no bath I had dousing and spraying of body room only built.  Also guys who bring goods in, guys who install lighting and points for kilowatt hours consumption for various grooming tools mainly for facial applications and hair.
> Don Vinny was totally unhappy and haggard from start until conclusion.


Wow.   How long did that post fill!!  Tiring on Brian.  
Brilliant.


----------



## Robin

wirralass said:


> Robin, I not spy you on this strand for two days ~ hoping all is good with you also


Thank you, wirralass, I'm still around, just busy grappling with a cord skirt I'm stitching, with difficult instructions. I am doing a fly front zip, and 5 pouch things, and loads of top stitching, which is not straightforward, and taking brain function away from posting on forum.
And having family around. I found a vast bunch of blooms by my door, from offspring for Mum's day, but I will still cook our roast today!


----------



## Robin

wirralass said:


> .


Wirralass, your last post is blank. It contains no contraband non-consonants, anyway! (But that's probably not what you had in mind!)


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> .


wirralass is thunderstruck I think, not a word has that lady said


----------



## kentish maid

Robin said:


> Wirralass, your last post is blank. It contains no contraband non-consonants, anyway! (But that's probably not what you had in mind!)


Two minds with solo thoughts


----------



## kentish maid

@Robin  A solo dot was what wirralass put, that warrants a GOTCHA as in cryptanalysis a solo dot stands for a non consonant that is taboo.


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Wirralass, your last post is blank. It contains no contraband non-consonants, anyway! (But that's probably not what you had in mind!)


Thanks Robin I don't know what that was all about but I think I put a full stop in my post and didn't rub it out at all! My brain isn't functioning how it should today ~  not much Zzzzz last night as usual so it's not doing what it's told to do! Its calling for mugs or cups of black liquid with milk and 2 sugary tabs in it but only a small amount is biding in a jar right now!As is customary, that black stuff is what maintains my sanity!

P.S. Using words that don't contain horrid non-consonants which oft jump into off limits in posts is just not on IMO!  Anyway, any 1 for cough**?!


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> @Robin  A solo dot was what wirralass put, that warrants a GOTCHA as in cryptanalysis a solo dot stands for a non consonant that is taboo.


I did not know this km. On this occasion can you not hold back a GOTCHA??!!Sob! Sob!


----------



## Wirrallass

SB2015 said:


> Wow.   How long did that post fill!!  Tiring on Brian.
> Brilliant.


SB2015 ~ Who is Brian?


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> I did not know this km. On this occasion can you not hold back a GOTCHA??!!Sob! Sob!


I thought you had had inspiration and burst in with a taboo non consonant . Sorry your cough is troubling you still, not good if it stops you snoozing


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> I thought you had had inspiration and burst in with a taboo non consonant . Sorry your cough is troubling you still, not good if it stops you snoozing


Thank you km but it wasn't my cough that I didn't fall a-snoozing last night ~ it was a blinkin' noisy dog barking all night So not fair of folk to put said dog out to bark all night and not bring it indoors out of icy cold air. 

I did ask: "Any1 for cough**  But to clarify this I was asking if you or any1 would want a mug of hot black liquid but I couldn't put two similar **non-consonants in that word! I'm sorry, I did not plan to falsify that situation


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> Thank you km but it wasn't my cough that I didn't fall a-snoozing last night ~ it was a blinkin' noisy dog barking all night So not fair of folk to put said dog out to bark all night and not bring it indoors out of icy cold air.
> 
> I did ask: "Any1 for cough**  But to clarify this I was asking if you or any1 would want a mug of hot black liquid but I couldn't put two similar **non-consonants in that word! I'm sorry, I did not plan to falsify that situation


Poor dog out at night, ours is snoozing in our room, but not our cot I must add, in own cosy quilt. My brain is aching now so hot liquid from a pot sounds good. Possibly Typhoo  (or a variant of) would go down satisfactorily


----------



## Wirrallass

Good day to y'all You walking ~ working ~ running ~ cooking ~ absconding or doing nothing in particular today? I did lay on my sofa for an hour this morning  to try to calm my cranium which was most painful. This works a trick, so no pain now Yay!

I am doing things in my flat today to maintain tidy accord ~ and placing laundry in my automatic washing machinamajig that's in my cooking room. It's loud & noisy as it spins my washing round & round on fast spin Fast spin is good as it has washing almost dry.

km is your boss-workman & clan around today to carry on with your bathroom? Hoping band-aid is dry now so mosaic tiling can start. By the sound of it your bathroom will look amazingly fantastic upon conclusion (Photo's plz on this occasion) and no doubt you'll proudly show to your family and visitors


----------



## Robin

I was shopping in big town this morning, so many traffic lights on way, for construction workfolk digging up road for gas mains and such, for building works. All roads through our local conurbations now carry additional housing. So much traffic, no additional roads built, and so much bad surfacing on both major and minor roads (I'm always afraid our car will fall down to Australia) . Sorry, bit of a rant!


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> Good day y'all You walking ~ working ~ running ~ cooking ~ absconding or doing nothing in particular today? I did lay on my sofa for an hour this morning  to try to calm my cranium which was most painful. This works a trick, so no pain now Yay!
> 
> I am doing things in my flat today to maintain tidy accord ~ and placing laundry in my automatic washing machinamajig that's in my cooking room. It's loud & noisy as it spins my washing round & round on fast spin Fast spin is good as it almost has washing dry.
> 
> km is your boss-workman & clan around today to carry on with your bathroom? Hoping band-aid is dry now so mosaic tiling can start. By the sound of it your bathroom will look amazingly fantastic upon conclusion (Photo's plz on this occasion) and no doubt you'll proudly show to your family and visitors


Boss workman and clan doing good job, mosaic now on walls and floor. Dust is still around hard to do anything with guys in way, cutting mosaics, so noisy too. Long chat with GP, no statins


----------



## kentish maid

Robin said:


> I was shopping in big town this morning, so many traffic lights on way, for construction workfolk digging up road for gas mains and such, for building works. All roads through our local conurbations now carry additional housing. So much traffic, no additional roads built, and so much bad surfacing on both major and minor roads (I'm always afraid our car will fall down to Australia) . Sorry, bit of a rant!


Rant away. So much additional housing round us that road out of our community that joins main road is always full of traffic trying to turn right and opposing way, so frustrating. A postcard from Australia is mandatory if you do find your way to that location


----------



## Wirrallass

Rant away Robin

Road surfacing today is mostly bad and unworthy for todays traffic and not at all similar to Roman ways of road construction. Romans built roads to last (without tarmacadum surfacing as such) and who did construct roads with cobbling bricks for which coach (in plural!) & four limb animals with hoofs to trot or gallop on. Most of today's road tarmacadam surfacing don't (Bad grammar!) suit constant motor cars and big wagon traffic ~ and it certainly don't (Bad grammar again!) last as long as it should IMO!

Todays roadworks situation is abysmal and so annoying if in a hurry ~ and frankly oft on a hot or a cold day/night it's not only irritating but a downright pain having to wait for traffic lights to turn to a grass colour so I can forward my motor car and go on my jolly way! I finish my rant too haha!


----------



## SB2015

wirralass said:


> SB2015 ~ Who is Brian?


A nom for my brain, or just a typo.


----------



## Wirrallass

SB2015 said:


> A nom for my brain, or just a typo.


I'd say just a 'typo' SB no probs as this occurs on days our brains don't think right or too lazy to think straight! I think km & Robin will concur


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Robin said:


> I was shopping in big town this morning, so many traffic lights on way, for construction workfolk digging up road for gas mains and such, for building works. All roads through our local conurbations now carry additional housing. So much traffic, no additional roads built, and so much bad surfacing on both major and minor roads (I'm always afraid our car will fall down to Australia) . Sorry, bit of a rant!


I am surmising that mayhap that is big town in which R works.  R is having to part from our habitation half an hour prior to normal to show up at work at usual hour thanks to awful roadworks.  Good job R is a lark and not an owl!


----------



## Robin

TheClockworkDodo said:


> I am surmising that mayhap that is big town in which R works.  R is having to part from our habitation half an hour prior to normal to show up at work at usual hour thanks to awful roadworks.  Good job R is a lark and not an owl!


Not that town, I think, my shopping trip was to north of that city, ( think Cross, and Lady on an albino nag) but roads just as bad in both, I think. I avoid R's work town if I can.


----------



## SB2015

Just got back from first workshops, pm only today, with Maddy Prior and the offspring of Maddy.  A sound bath, mindful thoughts and singing. So calming. Looking forward to a full day tomorrow.  A focus on not trying hard and allowing our brains (or Brians) to absorb words and music without trying.
A good start.


----------



## Wirrallass

SB2015 said:


> Just got back from first workshops, pm only today, with Maddy Prior and the offspring of Maddy.  A sound bath, mindful thoughts and singing. So calming. Looking forward to a full day tomorrow.  A focus on not trying hard and allowing our brains (or Brians) to absorb words and music without trying.
> A good start.


I'm sorry SB. GOTCHA! Hawk Vision Lady Patrol (Now Ma'am according to Shanghai man!) did spy a taboo non you know what in a word prior to 'offspring'


----------



## SB2015

wirralass said:


> I'm sorry SB. GOTCHA! Hawk Vision Lady Patrol (Now Ma'am according to Shanghai man!) did spy a taboo non you know what in a word prior to 'offspring'


Doh!!!  Too much for my brain at this hour!!
I’ll try to do good tomorrow.


----------



## Wirrallass

SB2015 said:


> Doh!!!  Too much for my brain at this hour!!
> I’ll try to do good tomorrow.


I know it is SB and you will. You go to your dozing bunk now and tomorrow you'll say Monday is history and start again. You don't usually add non-consonants to your posts as you normally on t' ball. I'm only sorry now that I said GOTCHA!!!


----------



## kentish maid

Bathroom guy has just said a dog mimics folk who owns it. (Must mind not to roll about on my back with my limbs in air tomorrow)


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Robin said:


> Not that town, I think, my shopping trip was to north of that city, ( think Cross, and Lady on an albino nag) but roads just as bad in both, I think. I avoid R's work town if I can.


Ah, I know.  I cannot go into that town at all, as a factory in it has such a strong aroma I am conscious of it all through town!


----------



## Robin

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Ah, I know.  I cannot go into that town at all, as a factory in it has such a strong aroma I am conscious of it all through town!


Is that factory what was Kraft Jacob Suchard? Offspring did a trip from school to study it. Ugh! They did Bird's roast hot drink and it stank that town out! Sainsburys is in south part of town, so odour is not too strong, but you could probably sniff it out.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

I don't know what it is, Robin, only that I can't go within about 1m of it and avoided all habitations in locations for about 3m around it during our hunt for a habitation in this part of this country!  I'll ask R.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

R says it was Kraft wotsit, didn't know all of it, but that sounds right!


----------



## kentish maid

A local town has a plant that turns out an alcoholic product that folk drink from pint tankards. It stinks on days, to do with scouring out vats I think


----------



## Robin

kentish maid said:


> A local town has a plant that turns out an alcoholic product that folk drink from pint tankards. It stinks on days, to do with scouring out vats I think


Our most local town has that too. I abhor it's stink, as I'm trying to shop, if wind is blowing wrong way. OH has liking for product, though!


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> Bathroom guy has just said a dog mimics folk who owns it. (Must mind not to roll about on my back with my limbs in air tomorrow)


----------



## kentish maid

BMI this morning 24.9


----------



## Robin

kentish maid said:


> BMI this morning 24.9


Woo hoo! That's good! (Just thought, Congratulations has no contraband non consonant in it, so Congratulations!)


----------



## kentish maid

Robin said:


> Woo hoo! That's good! (Just thought, Congratulations has no contraband non consonant in it, so Congratulations!)


Thank you


----------



## kentish maid

Liquid bliss. Spray in bathroom now functional. Guys should finish today


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Good!


----------



## chaoticcar

Liquid spray =bathroom luxury = bliss
 CAROL


----------



## Robin

kentish maid said:


> Liquid bliss. Spray in bathroom now functional. Guys should finish today


And hot? Ours was disappointingly cold at first, as pump was not functioning as it should, and plumbing man had to contact company manufacturing it to swap it.


----------



## kentish maid

Robin said:


> And hot? Ours was disappointingly cold at first, as pump was not functioning as it should, and plumbing man had to contact company manufacturing it to swap it.


Hot spray  Minor glitch, light in wall cupboard faulty, substitution on its way for Monday


----------



## Vince_UK

Tiding of good joy KM.
Congratulations on your new ablutions facility which is functioning as it should do.
Your co habitation folk will abound in a happy moods


----------



## Wirrallass

I found a fascinating photo of our @P. Martin. Go to list of D. Support Forums, 2nd from  last strand. Off topic ~ about 8th strand down. Lots of truly amazing photo's about curiosity of Natural World ~ animals ~ birds & colourful tropical birds ~ tsunamis ~ fish ~ charming dolphins ~ whirlpools ~ fluidfalls ~ ruination of towns from volcano's lava ~ and so on. It's worth looking at that strand ~ if you want to


----------



## SB2015

Snow today, but not much, but it looks COLD, so will wrap up for out trip to a posh crafty show with fabric in London today. Plans to walk may not stay. A bus may win our custom.  Roads may slow us tomorrow back to SW.


----------



## Vince_UK

It is cold and damp in this location but not as bad as in my birth country our UK.
I am lucky I think
Wish all of my country folks a warm and a unhazardous and no risks day.


----------



## Robin

I was caught out by snowfall in Bristol today! Having put off my visit to Big Sis during our last bad snow disruption a fortnight ago, I paid a visit on Saturday. I got up today to find a four inch covering on my car and had to brush it off, and motor back via M4 not M5 to avoid hilly bits and minor roads, and stick to main roads with gritting trucks out. Snow not so bad with us, but drifting across roads in strong winds, so tiring, on constant lookout for bad bits. My car now has a crust of salt on it and OH is saying it's my turn to wash it!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Oops!

I had to put off my Mum's 90th birthday  - it was today and I was going to visit, but too much snow in that part of country.  I will go on a day with no snow!  Mum said not to worry, this birthday will not last just 1 day but many!


----------



## SB2015

In London to visit a fair of fabric arts.  Snowy and COLD this morning, and snow again this pm.  
Tomorrow hoping for good conditions on roads to SW.  Talks with an indigo fabric artist about Japan plans.
Amazing options.  Lot ps to think about.


----------



## Wirrallass

20/03/2018. At 21.29 last night my bgl was 5.2 Yay at last! This was 2 & half hours post prandial. I didn't do what I was to do prior to my main. Last night I saw a UK prog about not so old cooks and I was most hungry whilst watching it ~ so much so that I did go into my cooking room and cook a bowl full of soup that I did cook prior and put into a cool cupboard ~ I don't want to know what my bg is tomorrow morning but I can hazard what it is!  Naughty naughty!!! Stay warm folks and wrap up if you go out of your domain. I trust you will show good No's tomorrow x


----------



## Vince_UK

Hmmmm @wirralass 
Can you show a Taboo non consonant in a vision you did post just now?
Hmmm I am curious, is that  slightly  a tad twisty?
I will award half a GOTCHA I think.


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Hmmmm @wirralass
> Can you show a Taboo non consonant in a vision you did post just now?
> Hmmm I am curious, is that  slightly  a tad twisty?
> I will award half a GOTCHA I think.


I can't spy it Don Vinny!


----------



## Vince_UK

@wirralass 6 actually lol shown now with this  vision


----------



## Wirrallass

Is you looking at my attachm*nt? coz I cannot spy any taboos in my strand!


----------



## Vince_UK

in your vision shows 6, still counts as in strand I think haha, part of your post


----------



## Wirrallass

Oh I spy it now ~ I didn't know that an attachmnt was part of strand ~ i will rub it out and add 1.


----------



## Wirrallass

@Vince_UK ~ Dunnit. I trust all is ok now!!


----------



## Vince_UK

into thin air lol this vision is away lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Tricky Hawk Vision Lady,  
Must watch with caution


----------



## Wirrallass

Why didn't you just say in a small 'box' I'd known


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Why didn't you just say in a small 'box' I'd known


haha


----------



## Wirrallass

Dozing Panda is my Avatar now


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Dozing Panda is my Avatar now


From SIchuan location in China


----------



## Robin

Snow has finally withdrawn from our lawn, though plant plot still shows signs of snow, as tall wall is shading sun from shining on it. I must go down to fit class soon, in our chilly church hall. I will wrap up warmly, and trust that jumping around to music will aid blood circulation to foot and hand digits.


----------



## Vince_UK

It is ruddy damn cold in Shanghai today. Not good for big plant climbing animals cast in Brass.


----------



## kentish maid

Busy folk around. Snow did fall in this location too, but not much.
Sorry CD did miss a birthday.
SB's trip to craft fair sounds as though it was good, and trip to Japan in offing?
Hi Robin, did fit class in chilly hall go to plan? Sorry to know about bad roads from Bristol.
Glad V is still vigilant in chilly Shanghai.
wirralass, amazing photos in Natural World strand. So you had a good 5.2, won't ask what soup did to morning bloods
Saw optician today, vision ok, cataracts still growing. Big glass of vino tonight, ruby in colour, unwind following bathroom chaos. Workman did finish but work is on going. Boudoir has had paint job and now mats to buy to put on stairs and in hall and landing, also in boudoir. Run down parts of our shack now looking spic and span


----------



## Robin

Thank you, KM, fit class was cold, but good for our souls ( and our fitness). I am now looking forward to lounging in front of TV to watch famous folk baking and pastry making for charity whilst trying to withstand Paul Hollywood's glaring frowns.


----------



## kentish maid

Famous folk baking is good, drooling about pavlova column.  Would watch it just for a sight of guy from Mighty Boosh though lol


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

kentish maid said:


> Sorry CD did miss a birthday.


Thank you, KM - am at Mum's now, looking at lots of 90th birthday cards.  Thanks to snow, Mum is having a birthday month, not just 1 day!  I am typing on laptop though, which is hard, so no long posts.

Glad your habitation is looking spic and span, following all that work.  Sorry about cataracts though, not good


----------



## Robin

kentish maid said:


> Famous folk baking is good, drooling about pavlova column.  Would watch it just for a sight of guy from Mighty Boosh though lol


I was sorry for posh guy, with such a lousy start, though improving so much in tiramisu biscuit round, and with his pavlova, his lot was cast.


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> It is ruddy damn cold in Shanghai today. Not good for big plant climbing animals cast in Brass.


Ruddy cold in UK too Vinny and wind chill is biting ~ slightly warm today tho it's badly cold tonight. Snow in my part of our world didn't last long as rays from a round gold orb in sky did thaw it. I'm now lounging in my pj's, snug and warm on my sofa in my living room with glass of ruby and watching TV. Saw my GP today ~ I'm to go for X-rays on top part of my body coz of my lasting cough and also bloods for various stuff and such ~ can't say what coz taboo non-consonant in words!


----------



## Vince_UK

Shanghai this morning is disgustingly abysmal.
Cold, damp, misty, not a good location to visit today.
Tomorrow is forcast good will just pray lol


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Shanghai this morning is disgustingly abysmal.
> Cold, damp, misty, not a good location to visit today.
> Tomorrow is forcast good will just pray lol


Talking with a companion today says him & his missus going to Thailand soon for 28days ~ and it's a hot 43°C in that Country atm! Sorry that it's not so warm in Shanghai Don Vinny but I wish for it to go warm or hot for you soon.


----------



## Vince_UK

Thailand is an amazing location.


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Thailand is an amazing location.


So folk say Vinny ~ I'v not had an opportunity to go to that amazing Country.


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> Busy folk around. Snow did fall in this location too, but not much.
> Sorry CD did miss a birthday.
> SB's trip to craft fair sounds as though it was good, and trip to Japan in offing?
> Hi Robin, did fit class in chilly hall go to plan? Sorry to know about bad roads from Bristol.
> Glad V is still vigilant in chilly Shanghai.
> wirralass, amazing photos in Natural World strand. So you had a good 5.2, won't ask what soup did to morning bloods
> Saw optician today, vision ok, cataracts still growing. Big glass of vino tonight, ruby in colour, unwind following bathroom chaos. Workman did finish but work is on going. Boudoir has had paint job and now mats to buy to put on stairs and in hall and landing, also in boudoir. Run down parts of our shack now looking spic and span


km, my waking bg following a snack of soup was a surprising 6.0 so I was happy with that. Yup, the Natural World strand is amazing ~ I did add four vids on a day following Monday about flamingos and tropical birds. Colourful. 
Glad workman & clan did finish work in your bathroom and also that all is functional again ~ joys of hot baths & fluid sprays sounds fantastic plus functional loo too Disruption for 10days worth it? I'm happy for you km. Also, glad your vision is ok but sorry about your cataracts.


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Thank you, KM, fit class was cold, but good for our souls ( and our fitness). I am now looking forward to lounging in front of TV to watch famous folk baking and pastry making for charity whilst trying to withstand Paul Hollywood's glaring frowns.


I can't watch that tv prog Robin ~ my mouth drools and I want all fruity pastry and spongy thingimajigs that I know I shouldn't ~ and so to food cupboard I go looking for biscuits or fruity snacks to satisfy my food longing! Haha!!


----------



## SB2015

Glorious and sunny in our outdoor bit today.

 Just had filming at ours for BBC local prog.  A bit in our outdoor bit was good fun digging, and a bit of up and down with yarns prior to Diong a talky bit about having how my D stuff works.


----------



## kentish maid

SB2015 said:


> Glorious and sunny in our outdoor bit today.
> 
> Just had filming at ours for BBC local prog.  A bit in our outdoor bit was good fun digging, and a bit of up and down with yarns prior to Diong a talky bit about having how my D stuff works.


Do you know what day it will broadcast? Glad it was sunny for shooting clip. Glorious in this location today too.


----------



## Robin

Gloriously sunny for us too. Did a trip to Historic Royal Naval Dockyard in Portsmouth. Just had to put that, a day out to a location with no taboo non-consonants!


----------



## chaoticcar

Putting nuts in pud of yog, thick milk, half a satsuma ,too many nuts ,did I put back in bag ?No put in mouth !! 
No carbs ?!!
  CAROL


----------



## SB2015

kentish maid said:


> Do you know what day it will broadcast? Glad it was sunny for shooting clip. Glorious in this location today too.


It will broadcast tomorrow at 6:30 on Points (mid way from North to South anti-clock)


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Stationary, ain't moving
> Plus look at your fifth word. non consonant ?


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Ainl
> 
> Vinny is a name usual for an Mafia Don lol
> Hawk Vision Lady in proximity to catch this indiviual
> I will aim my "GOTCHA" macro tool soon I know at a lady from Wirral


Is that what you call it?


----------



## kentish maid

Johnny Ball's offspring did good on fundraising tonight.


----------



## SB2015

Good morning. Cloudy now and cold but looking forward to trip to dancing on platform in city today.


----------



## kentish maid

Morning all.  Sun is shyly showing its rays. Shopping today, food for pantry and carbs for grandson's visit. Cannot turn down his call for crisps, biscuits and a pallid loaf, must withstand inclination to snack with him.


----------



## Wirrallass

Morning all ~ I thought I'd bump up this strand ~ its lagging back ~ how's you all doing? Wishing you all a happy Good Friday and a happy you know what for Sunday. Sunny & warm in my location, good day for doing washing & hanging it out to dry.
@km ~ you still loving your bathroom with all its glorious fittings and mosaic walls & floor?
@TCWD ~ did you mum's 90th go with a bang ~ lots of cards, sparkly and gifts?
@SB2015 ~ how was craft show in London ~ did you buy anything? Hoping your day wasn't a ruin with rain or snow.
@Robin ~ will you trot or gallop on your four hoof animal today?
@Vinny our man in Shanghai ~ you post colourful photos of blossoms, thank you. Wishing your day warm and dry ~ will you stay in your habitat today or go for a walk by flowing fluid?
Must dash now to wash and dry hair ~ don top & bottoms ~ put a bit of slap on my mugshot ~ going out for lunch with family catchup again soon.
Hoping you won't find any non-consonants in my post! I try so hard not to add taboo thingymajigs!


----------



## Robin

Hi, Wirralass, I did go out for a hack on a nag today, I can't go on Sunday as usual, as barn will be shut for holiday. It was bright, though cold and not sunny, and muddy along paths and tracks as it was raining a lot last night. Ground too soft to gallop, so trotting only, but it was a good morning out. Saw tiny black lambs frisking in a grassy compound with mums grazing happily, Spring is nigh!


----------



## kentish maid

Had a good morning with grandson hunting for Highway Rat at local community woodland, Gruffalo and Stickman also found on our walk. By lunch hour lots of rain was falling and our walk with dog did soak us to skin. Black lambs, so captivating, frolicking in grassland. Did you savour your lunch wirralass?


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> Had a good morning with grandson hunting for Highway Rat at local community woodland, Gruffalo and Stickman also found on our walk. By lunch hour lots of rain was falling and our walk with dog did soak us to skin. Black lambs, so captivating, frolicking in grassland. Did you savour your lunch wirralass?


I did km thank you for asking. It was a light lunch of chick soup with a brown roll of which I only had half ~ and a small dish of ham salad. Following this my family and I drank hot dark milky coffy without sugar. My Grandson had a soft brown spongy pudding with custard which my Grandson said was lush. Following our lunch my family and I took a stroll along a local prom and tho a cool wind did blow against us, our stroll was joyous and fun.

A pity your morning was spoilt by rain km but sounds as if you still had a good morning with your Grandson. I think our grand kids bring us lots of joy dont you think?


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> I did km thank you for asking. It was a light lunch of chick soup with a brown roll of which I only had half ~ and a small dish of ham salad. Following this my family and I drank hot dark milky coffy without sugar. My Grandson had a soft brown spongy pudding with custard which my Grandson said was lush. Following our lunch my family and I took a stroll along a local prom and tho a cool wind did blow against us, our stroll was joyous and fun.
> 
> A pity your morning was spoilt by rain km but sounds as if you still had a good morning with your Grandson. I think our grand kids bring us lots of joy dont you think?


Glad your lunch was good. Grandkids do bring us joy.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

wirralass said:


> @TCWD ~ did you mum's 90th go with a bang ~ lots of cards, sparkly and gifts?


Thank you for asking, @wirralass - Mum had lots of cards, not so many gifts, but lots of gifts not Mum's thing!  Mum is chucking out lots of stuff now.  I was aiding in sorting out Dad's clothing for charity shops, also his books.  Dad was hoarding lots of stuff - Mum found savings books from 1950s!


----------



## Wirrallass

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Thank you for asking, @wirralass - Mum had lots of cards, not so many gifts, but lots of gifts not Mum's thing!  Mum is chucking out lots of stuff now.  I was aiding in sorting out Dad's clothing for charity shops, also his books. Dad was hoarding lots of stuff - Mum found savings books from 1950s!


Sounds as if your mum had a good birthday TCWD. Wow, a 1950's Savings Book, that's 68yrs old! Lots of accumulating %

I am now sorting through all my stuff ~ much to do and chucking rubbishy stuff in a bin ~ fairly good clothing and foot goods will go to Charity shops ~ and good clothing & gold bands to my two girls. Winding down is hard to do but I'm gradually giving away my things now to my loving girls & grandsons ~ and my loyal allys to avoid my girls doing it on THAT occasion!!! Gosh, I'm sorry, I didn't want to sound morbid

Its good that this strand is back in motion again ~ its hard work on our brains but good fun too wouldn't you concur? My Moby & other pc tools play up by crashing and I can't post on our forum which is annoying Today was a particularly bad day for this occurring and was most frustrating
WL


----------



## SB2015

wirralass said:


> @SB2015 ~ how was craft show in London ~ did you buy anything? Hoping your day wasn't a ruin with rain or snow.


Craft show in London was fabulous.  Now planning trip to Japan to do work with indigo, cutting blocks for this and looking at other crafts. 
Busy at this point with NT hunt for choc, gigs and stuff.  All good fun.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

wirralass said:


> I am now sorting through all my stuff ~ much to do and chucking rubbishy stuff in a bin ~ fairly good clothing and foot goods will go to Charity shops ~ and good clothing & gold bands to my two girls.


Worth giving clothing in poor condition to charity shops too, @wirralass (so long as not dirty!!) - rag about-cycling factory will buy from charity shop anything torn or worn or with paint drops on it, and will snip off buttons, rip up fabrics, and nothing will be thrown out.  Not all, but many charity shops do this, and Oxfam own its own rag about-cycling factory!


----------



## kentish maid

Lots of bargains in charity shops, substitution of outfits following loss of kilograms was mainly down to visits to such shops.


----------



## SB2015

Badminton first thing.

A bit of work in the Jardin today.  Lots of pruning and planting.  
All satisfying and good, sun was good and warming. Now aching but happy.

Lindt bunny calling.


----------



## Robin

No sun in our bit of country today, just cloud. Did a walk with both offspring but stuck to roads and paths with not much mud. Flood plain is doing what a flood plain should, turning into a vast pond and soaking up rainfall. Luckily not built on with housing so far in our town!
Bought OH a bar of Swiss triangular choccy (at low cost in Lidl!) which I am hoping OH will hand round soon.


----------



## SB2015

A day in my work room following Jardin activity day prior to this.
OH in own workshop making a gift of top with four bits to stand on and slots for music on top
I am making a warp today for rag rugs.  Hypo now so hot cross bun a bonus following JBs.  
Not raining now but sun failing to show.


----------



## Wirrallass

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Worth giving clothing in poor condition to charity shops too, @wirralass (so long as not dirty!!) - rag about-cycling factory will buy from charity shop anything torn or worn or with paint drops on it, and will snip off buttons, rip up fabrics, and nothing will be thrown out.  Not all, but many charity shops do this, and Oxfam own its own rag about-cycling factory!


@TCWD. Thanks for this tit-bit of information ~ handy to know and will hold on to this info. I will bag said kind of clothing and foot products but won't put in bags with good stuff. Thanks again.


----------



## Wirrallass

SB2015 said:


> Craft show in London was fabulous.  Now planning trip to Japan to do work with indigo, cutting blocks for this and looking at other crafts.
> Busy at this point with NT hunt for choc, gigs and stuff.  All good fun.


Japan is a Country I would wish to visit SB. Do inform us upon coming back to UK if your trip to Japan was victorious. I trust it is. What is your actual day of flying?
Raining cats & dogs today in my locality Grrr Can't hang out washing to dry


----------



## kentish maid

Yummy curry tonight, with poultry, cauli, spinach and a small spoonful of pilau. Found a mix that is brilliant but cannot say what it is as it contains that awful non consonant, but look up Anjum Anand and you will find all about it.


----------



## Wirrallass

km your Indian curry sounds most tasty. Tonight I'll savour cold roast lamb from Sunday with carrots, broccoli, wrinkly chips and gravy. I will not savour a pudding tho I would wish to


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> km your Indian curry sounds most tasty. Tonight I'll savour cold roast lamb from Sunday with carrots, broccoli, wrinkly chips and gravy. I will not savour a pudding tho I would wish to


No pudding will pass my lips, lost my sugary tooth luckily, may munch nuts if I am hungry


----------



## kentish maid

Did you savour your Lindt Bunny and Swiss triangular choccy SB and Robin? Sound good.


----------



## Robin

kentish maid said:


> Did you savour your Lindt Bunny and Swiss triangular choccy SB and Robin? Sound good.


No triangular choccy has found its way to my lips. OH has not thought about starting it. ( I could not abstain for so long if I had a bar of it!) But I did try a small oval bit of choccy from a bag that my son was offering round, so I was not totally without!


----------



## kentish maid

Gloopy mud, slipping sliding, dirty paws and muddy tummy, pools of liquid on paths most uninviting but walk was important to both dog and human, so fought our way through it all


----------



## Wirrallass

Bright sky in this vicinity tho still cloudy following much rain during many many hours. I'm not going out until about four o'clock for food shopping and I might also buy clothing that's a bargain whilst in this big shop.

km Glad you fought your way through all that mess whilst walking your dog. A quick wash for you in your sprinkly thingy in your mosaic bathroom ~ and a long wash for Judy with a long plastic hollow tubular thing in your back plot ~ should work for both of you.


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> No triangular choccy has found its way to my lips. OH has not thought about starting it. ( I could not abstain for so long if I had a bar of it!) But I did try a small oval bit of choccy from a bag that my son was offering round, so I was not totally without!


Robin. No choccy at all did pass my lips also ~ I was good as gold as I had no wish to do so It was a savoury four days for moi I didn't miss choccy at all but I could savour a small amount of it today


----------



## Robin

wirralass said:


> Robin. No choccy at all did pass my lips also ~ I was good as gold as I had no wish to do so It was a savoury four days for moi I didn't miss choccy at all but I could savour a small amount of it today


I must watch it. At Christmas, I was good during that holiday, but during January I was consuming what I got as Christmas and birthday gifts, and put on a pound or two, which I am still losing slowly. Tilling our soil will assist, if it would only stop raining!


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> I must watch it. At Christmas, I was good during that holiday, but during January I was consuming what I got as Christmas and birthday gifts, and put on a pound or two, which I am still losing slowly. Tilling our soil will assist, if it would only stop raining!


I did spy a bar of choccy in my food cupboard last Thursday and it is still hiding ~ for how long it stays is a big ask!!! I should throw it away but........!


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> I must watch it. At Christmas, I was good during that holiday, but during January I was consuming what I got as Christmas and birthday gifts, and put on a pound or two, which I am still losing slowly. Tilling our soil will assist, if it would only stop raining!


I think a lot of us can't wait for our plots to dry out Robin. My back plot is nothing but a pool of fluid I miss working in my plot. Hands clasp & pray for warm sunny days.


----------



## kentish maid

O/H did mow lawn last Monday, first cut this annum, will grow quickly with all this rain no doubt


----------



## Wirrallass

I think our Don Vinny in Shanghai is too busy with his factory to post on this strand now  Missing his humour and wit.


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> I think our Don Vinny in Shanghai is too busy with his factory to post on this strand now  Missing his humour and wit.


Nowadays it is not only a strand that is short of a non consonant but also of much input by a man. Us maids must fight on notwithstanding


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> O/H did mow lawn last Monday, first cut this annum, will grow quickly with all this rain no doubt


I can't risk it atm km ~ damp grass would ruin two sharp tools and also ruin motor function.


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> Nowadays it is not only a strand that is short of a non consonant but also of much input by a man. Us maids must fight on notwithstanding


Onwards and forwards it is km


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Got out in my plot today at last as mostly dry - was washing crocks and organising compost and topsoil as 6 fruit plants (big tall plants!) arriving Friday to start our mini-orchard.  For now I will put my fruit plants into big pots, as patch of jardin I want orchard in is too stony:  I'm looking for aid with moving lots of small bits of rock and paving slabs away from it, but sadly not found anybody to do this so far and it's too much for us to do.  If anybody knows a landscaping company (or just a man or woman who knows about jardins and can aid with moving small rocks and digging out big shrubs) in Cotswolds I want to know!


----------



## kentish maid

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Got out in my plot today at last as mostly dry - was washing crocks and organising compost and topsoil as 6 fruit plants (big tall plants!) arriving Friday to start our mini-orchard.  For now I will put my fruit plants into big pots, as patch of jardin I want orchard in is too stony:  I'm looking for aid with moving lots of small bits of rock and paving slabs away from it, but sadly not found anybody to do this so far and it's too much for us to do.  If anybody knows a landscaping company (or just a man or woman who knows about jardins and can aid with moving small rocks and digging out big shrubs) in Cotswolds I want to know!


I know a lady who could, and would, sort your orchard plot, too far away sadly. Fruit from orchard, scrummy, full of flavour


----------



## kentish maid

O/H is off to KL soon, busy sorting out ringgits, outfits for hot conditions and transport to airport. Dog and I will miss him. I will do two walks a day with dog as O/H usually has solitary walk with dog am. Gloopy mud must go soon, or walking will not float my boat


----------



## mikeyB

wirralass said:


> Bright sky in this vicinity tho still cloudy following much rain during many many hours. I'm not going out until about four o'clock for food shopping and I might also buy clothing that's a bargain whilst in this big shop.
> 
> km Glad you fought your way through all that mess whilst walking your dog. A quick wash for you in your sprinkly thingy in your mosaic bathroom ~ and a long wash for Judy with a long plastic hollow tubular thing in your back plot ~ should work for both of you.


Gotcha- only I caught this? Non- consonant in m*ss!


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> Gotcha- only I caught this? Non- consonant in m*ss!


Arrrggghhhhh! Oh no!!! You said this strand was missing non-consonants km and you did wait long for this to occur!Your vision is sharp & bright tonight!Good for you!


----------



## Wirrallass

wirralass said:


> Arrrggghhhhh! Oh no!!! You said this strand was missing non-consonants km and you did wait long for this to occur!Your vision is sharp & bright tonight!Good for you!


@kentish maid ~ I wrongly thought you did post GOTCHA and not MB!


----------



## kentish maid

As if by magic a non consonant and a man both pop up


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> As if by magic a non consonant and a man both pop up


----------



## Wirrallass

@kentish maid 
Can you not Zzzzzz? I did post just now soft music for insomniacs in a strand in OffT.Sub. It might aid you to Zzzzz.


----------



## Wirrallass

@Robin. Good luck with opticians today ~ I trust all is good and nothing to worry about.


----------



## Robin

wirralass said:


> @Robin. Good luck at an opticians today ~ I trust all is good and nothing to worry about.


Thank you. The hospital clinic is at our doctor's consulting rooms today, so not far to walk. Just half an hour of waiting for drops to work, with ocular organs going too blurry to do crosswords. Boring! But I won't know of any probs til I find a communication on my doormat.


----------



## Vince_UK

Good morrow Fair Maids and non maids. I trust all is good and Hawk Vision Lady is fair and not working digits to hard


----------



## kentish maid

Robin said:


> Thank you. The hospital clinic is at our doctor's consulting rooms today, so not far to walk. Just half an hour of waiting for drops to work, with ocular organs going too blurry to do crosswords. Boring! But I won't know of any probs til I find a communication on my doormat.


Look forward to knowing all is OK Robin


----------



## kentish maid

Vince_UK said:


> Good morrow Fair Maids and non maids. I trust all is good and Hawk Vision Lady is fair and not working digits to hard


Good morning kind sir. Trust all is OK in Shanghai?


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Good morrow Fair Maids and non maids. I trust all is good and Hawk Vision Lady is fair and not working digits to hard


....and a good afternoon to you Don Vinny ~ good of you to visit us.If you want to catch up on this strand you'll do good if you whip quickly through it to bring you up to scratch!! Not too much going on but having said this, a lot going on too if you *obtain* my gist!!! I was caught with a GOTCHA!


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> @kentish maid
> Can you not Zzzzzz? I did post just now soft music for insomniacs in a strand in OffT.Sub. It might aid you to Zzzzz.


Music strand looks good wirralass. Hot drink did trick last night but will no doubt turn to it if insomnia hits during O/H's trip to KL


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> Music strand looks good wirralass. Hot drink did trick last night but will no doubt turn to it if insomnia hits during O/H's trip to KL


Thank you km. Glad you took a fancy to it. Its worth trying. I know I will possibly tonight.


----------



## Wirrallass

@kentish maid
PS. 3 of us going to try dozy music strand tonight ~ @Ljc, you and moi.


----------



## Robin

I'm back from doctors consulting rooms, and ran into an old school pal of my offspring's waiting to visit doctor, so was chatting away and catching up with family tidings during boring bit waiting for drops to work and vision to blur. ( Am now indoors, typing with light right down on my iPad waiting for sight to go back to normal!)


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> I'm back from doctors consulting rooms, and ran into an old school pal of my offspring's waiting to visit doctor, so was chatting away and catching up with family tidings during boring bit waiting for drops to work and vision to blur. ( Am now indoors, typing with light right down on my iPad waiting for sight to go back to normal!)


Hi Robin, glad it's finish for you. You mustn't strain your optic visuals, it's good to stay calm with both visuals shut for half an hour or so, not typing with strong light on Dr Wirralass signing off!!!


----------



## kentish maid

Warm day, sun shining, long walk  with dog, saw things similar to moths


----------



## Robin

kentish maid said:


> Warm day, sun shining, long walk  with dog, saw things similar to moths


Oh, right, I saw my first moth kind of thing of Spring today, in our plot. It was a similar colour to a banana.


----------



## kentish maid

Robin said:


> Oh, right, I saw my first moth kind of thing of Spring today, in our plot. It was a similar colour to a banana.


I saw that kind too, and two possibly admiral kind


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

No mothy things so far, but lots of bs buzzing round in my plot 
Today I was planting toms, basil, and that curly stuff you might munch with fish (and if as old as I am might think of as a lion  ) - I normally do this in March but March had too much snow!
I also took warm wraps off my not-so-hardy pots as nights are not so cold now.
Fruit coming tomorrow, I am hoping!  Not grown any fruit in past so bit scary, only knowing what to do from books, not from doing it!  Having 3 of Adam's fruit (2 for munching raw, 1 dual for munching or cooking); 1 fruit with sound of pair; 1 small maroon sugary fruit which often comes in pairs on stalks, and 1 fig.


----------



## kentish maid

That lion was from a fiction by Bond, of Paddington distinction and was on TV . Warm wrap on my plant should not still surround it, job for today I think.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Oops, I spy a bad non-consonant in my last post   I was half-typing and half-zzzzing last night, I think, in a hurry and not thinking straight, just slipping slowly into zombification (aka hypo-land).


----------



## Wirrallass

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Oops, I spy a bad non-consonant in my last post   I was half-typing and half-zzzzing last night, I think, in a hurry and not thinking straight, just slipping slowly into zombification (aka hypo-land).


I saw that word too TCWD but as you did own up to this, Hawk Vision Patrol Lady will not say GOTCHA


----------



## Wirrallass

A big big black furry buzzing B did fly into my adult offsprings habitat on Friday It had a most noisy and loud buzzing sound! Thankfully for it, grandson did unlock front door to allow it to fly out of offsprings hall. I had not spy a buzzy B that big b4!

No night flying moths or flying day moths with wing colour, in my plot. I did spy lots of gnats tho as I hung my washing out, far too many for my liking!

On Friday my two lady offsprings and I did visit a shop that sold old old rocking chairs ~ old wood chairs & products for cooking and snoring rooms ~ lots of glass for drinking out of ~ and many old crocks too. My offsprings bought many old fancy things for dining rooms.

Hungry by then so found an Italian Room for lunch, was tasty food. A happy day out.


----------



## kentish maid

I got an old chair in Oxfam for £10, saw its twin, in not so good condition, in posh shop for £42 , think I got a bargain.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good for you km, I concur that was a bargain for a chair in Oxfam. It pays to shop around


----------



## kentish maid

Walk with dog following lunch. Found car park, walk of four miles, starting to flag. Back to parish that car was in. Could not find car park !!!!  A sixth of an hour looking for car, cuppa on arrival at our habitation was vital.


----------



## SB2015

Cuppa during mild hypo and 15 min to fill prior to additional upping and downing with yarn on loom.

Wishing all of you a good day.  I had a small no. of days without taxing brain on this part of forum.  How is Shanghai? What ocular information Robin.  I wish that you know position of car on walk today KM.

My turn to cook this 7 days and on last day.  Found a bag in cold box in utility room with carbs indicator on sticky thing on bag, also says to do insulin on pump for lots of hours.  Probably had hypo following it on last consumption of this. Hand on to OH tomorrow who is plannning goat hot pot. Unusual and looking forward to it.

Prompt for BG again is trilling from kit.


----------



## Robin

SB2015 said:


> What ocular information Robin


Thankyou for asking, SB, I'm waiting for a communication in writing to land on my doormat, lady who photos was not divulging any info!
Was at a forum group today in a spa town not far from us, just across Cotswolds. Good to chat, and discuss carbs and insulin units as our food was arriving, waving our insulin stuff around, and nobody sitting in that bit of pub was noticing a thing!


----------



## kentish maid

SB2015 said:


> Cuppa during mild hypo and 15 min to fill prior to additional upping and downing with yarn on loom.
> 
> Wishing all of you a good day.  I had a small no. of days without taxing brain on this part of forum.  How is Shanghai? What ocular information Robin.  I wish that you know position of car on walk today KM.
> 
> My turn to cook this 7 days and on last day.  Found a bag in cold box in utility room with carbs indicator on sticky thing on bag, also says to do insulin on pump for lots of hours.  Probably had hypo following it on last consumption of this. Hand on to OH tomorrow who is plannning goat hot pot. Unusual and looking forward to it.
> 
> Prompt for BG again is trilling from kit.


How was goat hot pot? Nobody had told us two car parks in that parish, will know if I go again to look out for landmarks to aid navigation


----------



## kentish maid

Robin said:


> Thankyou for asking, SB, I'm waiting for a communication in writing to land on my doormat, lady who photos was not divulging any info!
> Was at a forum group today in a spa town not far from us, just across Cotswolds. Good to chat, and discuss carbs and insulin units as our food was arriving, waving our insulin stuff around, and nobody sitting in that bit of pub was noticing a thing!


Glad forum group had a good day, how many did join you at pub?


----------



## Robin

kentish maid said:


> Glad forum group had a good day, how many did join you at pub?


That's a trick! I will say it digitally, or will fall foul of hawk vision folk! 8 of us did lunch convivially with much chat and comparison of insulin apparatus.


----------



## kentish maid

Robin said:


> That's a trick! I will say it digitally, or will fall foul of hawk vision folk! 8 of us did lunch convivially with much chat and comparison of insulin apparatus.


Thought that might fox you as I hit post   Good turnout


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning folks. On Saturday night my family and I did visit a Spanish dining room and had tasty good food ~ following which I had a soft choc spongy thing with icy and caram'l custard. It was most tasty but so so naughty On Sunday morning my bgl was 6.0 I was happy with this coz I thought 8.5 ~ 10.5 was apt.


----------



## SB2015

kentish maid said:


> How was goat hot pot? Nobody had told us two car parks in that parish, will know if I go again to look out for landmarks to aid navigation


Goat similar to hot pot of cow. Tasty with lots of yummy roots.

Today did a walk from small coastal town SW of Dowlish, back along coast to mouth of river and on to Starcross.  At start it was warm but cloudy.  At finish total soaking.  Happy as BG on arm thingy showing good all day.  Still up on way back in car!!

Off to band this pm playing pans.  Lots of gigs coming up from May through to Xmas.  Good fun.


----------



## kentish maid

SB2015 said:


> Goat similar to hot pot of cow. Tasty with lots of yummy roots.
> 
> Today did a walk from small coastal town SW of Dowlish, back along coast to mouth of river and on to Starcross.  At start it was warm but cloudy.  At finish total soaking.  Happy as BG on arm thingy showing good all day.  Still up on way back in car!!
> 
> Off to band this pm playing pans.  Lots of gigs coming up from May through to Xmas.  Good fun.


What a glorious location for walking. Playing pans in band sounds good fun, glad your bookings coming in, busy months coming for you


----------



## Wirrallass

Today I did call into our local library to ask about a) Craft class 1pm ~ 2pm and b) Painting class 1.30pm ~ 2.30pm both groups on Mondays. I didn't sign up today but thinking of joining a Painting group in 7days. I'm looking forward to it

Following visit to library and as it was such a warm sunny day, 1 of my offspring, my grandson and moi did go to a Plot Shop to buy plants & shrubs and also for lunch. Lunch was a tasty mushroom oval-chick thing with salad & chipsand a cuppa! Didn't buy shrubs or plants after all as I had to quickly go to motor car shop to pick up my car ~ but my car wouldn't start to bring it backCar bossman said fault was a flat battry & would put it on charg for 24hours. So I go for my car tomorrow and I'm looking forward to driving it again.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Painting sounds fun, @wirralass 
Do you watch Big Painting prog on BBC? - I think it's good but not as good as similar prog with pot-making.
Hoping your car will function tomorrow!


----------



## kentish maid

Is your car OK now wirralass?  Will you paint with oils?


----------



## Robin

Today offspring and I did a cross country training morning,(though not up to Badminton standard, just small jumps!)  but it was so busy, loads of folk all trying to school nags, ground muddy, and our nags much too frisky. Offspring took a fall into big pond as nag was bucking, and got soaking and cold, had a hot bath on arrival back, but had to go to work for pm. So I was washing muddy clothing and drying boots post lunch. It's what Mums do!


----------



## kentish maid

Robin said:


> Today offspring and I did a cross country training morning,(though not up to Badminton standard, just small jumps!)  but it was so busy, loads of folk all trying to school nags, ground muddy, and our nags much too frisky. Offspring took a fall into big pond as nag was bucking, and got soaking and cold, had a hot bath on arrival back, but had to go to work for pm. So I was washing muddy clothing and drying boots post lunch. It's what Mums do!


How is offspring following fall from nag? Not too many contusions?


----------



## kentish maid

O/H is now in a car on way to airport, on his way to KL.  A third of thirty days it is dog and I on our own at this location.


----------



## SB2015

Tail for tour of national trust with no building today.  Birds noisy, mud squishy on all trails, and group happy.  I found out lots of info from main tour front p-rson. 

Film on DUK stuff out today for T1.

Yarns up and down this pm

A busy day.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Which National Trust location did you tour, @SB2015 - can you say?
I did join long ago (not annually but as a for always thing) so visit a lot of NT locations on my holidays.


----------



## Robin

kentish maid said:


> How is offspring following fall from nag? Not too many contusions?


Bruising all down hip and thigh, turning lurid colours, but top half of body OK as had on riding hat, and body thing with back support and foam padding. Horrid to put on, but good in a crisis.


----------



## Sally W

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Painting sounds fun, @wirralass
> Do you watch Big Painting prog on BBC? - I think it's good but not as good as similar prog with pot-making.
> Hoping your car will function tomorrow!


I love Big Painting Challenge Juliet. My fave programme of the moment.Must take up my art classes again.


----------



## Wirrallass

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Painting sounds fun, @wirralass
> Do you watch Big Painting prog on BBC? - I think it's good but not as good as similar prog with pot-making.
> Hoping your car will function tomorrow!


Turns out it's not a Painting class as such TCWD but drawing with chalk or a wood thing with a black hard stuff inner! I don't mind coz I'm mainly going to join for a social thingy. I don't watch Big Painting prog ~ p'rhaps I shall.

I did Pot Making in my young days at school long ago ~ it was fun ~ this brings nostalgic thoughts


----------



## Wirrallass

Sally W said:


> I love Big Painting Challenge Juliet. My fave programme of the moment.Must take up my art classes again.


Oh Sally ~ you not thinking right! This Hawk Vision Patrol Lady is always looking for non-consonants.
So GOTCHA I spy 10 non-consonants in your post ~ far too many for this strand. You must think first B4 you post Do try again without taboo consonants!


----------



## SB2015

It was Fyn- Court.  Brilliant grounds and a fabulous place for groups of abuts and Young’s.
No building apart from a library, music room and a folly.  It was burnt down by a hot waxy thing catching curtains, if you know what I am saying.


----------



## SB2015

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Which National Trust location did you tour, @SB2015 - can you say?
> I did join long ago (not annually but as a for always thing) so visit a lot of NT locations on my holidays.


For always is good and ours was from about 30 annums ago.  Worth many many small coins.


----------



## kentish maid

Many days ago I did unpaid work in a NT location. Standing in a room chatting about historic things and what folk did in far off days. I did join for always too. So many NT things to do in this fair county


----------



## Wirrallass

Sally W said:


> I love Big Painting Challenge Juliet. My fave programme of the moment.Must take up my art classes again.


As this is your first post I think I was a tad harsh with you for which I'm sorry for saying GOTCHA! Plz post again Sally and try to omit a particular non-consonant. Looking forward to many posts from you.
WL


----------



## kentish maid

Robin said:


> Bruising all down hip and thigh, turning lurid colours, but top half of body OK as had on riding hat, and body thing with back support and foam padding. Horrid to put on, but good in a crisis.


Sounds painful.


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> Turns out it's not a Painting class as such TCWD but drawing with chalk or a wood thing with a black hard stuff inner! I don't mind coz I'm mainly going to join for a social thingy. I don't watch Big Painting prog ~ p'rhaps I shall.
> 
> I did do Pot Making in my young days at school long ago ~ it was fun ~ this brings nostalgic thoughts


Charcoal is good for drawing with. You want soft 4B crayons to draw with, not hard 4H in my opinion


----------



## kentish maid

Sally W said:


> I love Big Painting Challenge Juliet. My fave programme of the moment.Must take up my art classes again.


Did not look at that on TV. Took up art many moons ago, tutor told us what was basic kit to start up with, so many pounds I could not afford. What I had from my son to start off with tutor thought was not good. Not good to pay too much for things until you know you want to go on with a hobby, in my opinion. Most of folk in class had lots of skill but class said it was for all ability. Will stop moaning now


----------



## Ditto

On blowing a block of wax in a pot out on the window sill I knock the stupid thing awry, it spun off my shin OW! in t'midst of spraying thick wax all across washing drying on wall rad...wax all down my pantaloons so sat with noggin in hands ::sigh::


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> Charcoal is good for drawing with. You want soft 4B crayons to draw with, not hard 4H in my opinion


Thank you km. I will buy 4B crayons for my class on Monday. Charcoal sounds good too, long ago I did draw buildings of old with charcoal. 
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> On blowing a block of wax in a pot out on the window sill I knock the stupid thing awry, it spun off my shin OW! in t'midst of spraying thick wax all across washing drying on wall rad...wax all down my pantaloons so sat with noggin in hands ::sigh::


Oh no Ditto! What a calamity what you like?! NB. Allow wax to dry on clothing, or put in cold cupboard for it to go hard and L8r try to lift it off with a cutting tool or spatula. I think you should put your block of wax away from window sill and radiator ~ and pantaloons!

If any folk know of two or 3 ways to lift wax off clothing plz say. Thanks.


----------



## kentish maid

Ditto said:


> On blowing a block of wax in a pot out on the window sill I knock the stupid thing awry, it spun off my shin OW! in t'midst of spraying thick wax all across washing drying on wall rad...wax all down my pantaloons so sat with noggin in hands ::sigh::


Noggin is a word not usually found nowadays. This non applying of that consonant usually most common has bought to light archaic words and lingo from all parts of country. Has wax brought about lasting harm to washing? You probably will boast a contusion on your shin - ouch


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Bruising all down hip and thigh, turning lurid colours, but top half of body OK as had on riding hat, and body thing with back support and foam padding. Horrid to put on, but good in a crisis.


Hoping your offspring isn't in too much discomfort now Robin and bruising is fading
Most damp today ~ non-stop rain for many hours ~ cannot put washing out to dry or mow grass
Bin day today ~ I put my bin out last night and also my offsprings. Man will wash my bin in two hours ~ it is difficult for moi to do it atm
2nd grandsons 19th birthday on Sunday but is too far away for moi to visit to hug him but birthday card and gift is in post by first class
Wishing you all on this strand a good & happy day
WL


----------



## Robin

wirralass said:


> Hoping your offspring isn't in too much discomfort now Robin and bruising is fading
> Most damp today ~ non-stop rain for many hours ~ cannot put washing out to dry or mow grass
> Bin day today ~ I put my bin out last night and also my offsprings. Man will wash my bin in two hours ~ it is difficult for moi to do it atm
> 2nd grandsons 19th birthday on Sunday but is too far away for moi to visit to hug him but birthday card and gift is in post by first class
> Wishing you all on this strand a good & happy day
> WL


Thank you, Wirralass, bruising is fading and not so bad now, I was also diagnosing symptoms of mild concussion, offspring did silly things, or forgot to do things at work, I got as far as googling which hospital would suit if I had to cart off a limp body, but things improving fast, so all is Ok.
I might do work on our plot today, I ought to pull out bits of grass, and sundry plants I do not want, but it is still so cold, I might wimp out and stay indoors.


----------



## Ditto

It's a tad murky in Manc, not up for any plot! Brrrr...

Wax was on my pal's pj's, so I just split quick. Pal said it was okay but was probably cussing post visit.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> It's a tad murky in Manc, not up for any plot! Brrrr...
> 
> Wax was on my pal's pj's, so I just split quick. Pal said it was okay but was probably cussing post visit.


Your pal is a good pal Ditto ~ many would not be so accommodating!
It's 10°C in my locality. 
No _plotting_ for moi as its still raining & cold.
WL


----------



## kentish maid

Murky in this county too Ditto. Glad trip to hospital for concussion was not on cards Robin. Our bin man is a Thursday visitor wirralass, for glass, plastic and so on plus ordinary junk. Food rubbish is put in bin with plants, grass mowing's, pruning from shrubs.


----------



## kentish maid

Glorious spring blossoms in woods today. Long chat with local alcoholic who sits in woods on warm dry days. Fascinating guy, always  has an opinion on topical situations, put world to rights and dog had lots of fuss


----------



## Ditto

I'm looking forward to blu blossoms, got any in your woods Maid?


----------



## kentish maid

Ditto said:


> I'm looking forward to blue blossoms, got any in your woods Maid?


Starting to show, Ditto.


----------



## Robin

kentish maid said:


> Starting to show, Ditto.


Ooh, must look out round our way, I always look forward to walking in our local woods at that point. Cowslips on our road margins also good at this point of our year.
That particular colour has a taboo non consonant, btw, @Ditto, you'll attract Hawk vision lady!


----------



## kentish maid

Robin said:


> Ooh, must look out round our way, I always look forward to walking in our local woods at that point. Cowslips on our road margins also good at this point of our year.
> That particular colour has a taboo non consonant, btw, @Ditto, you'll attract Hawk vision lady!


Hawk vision lady not around much now


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Just caught this fun at last. All good stuff, and all sorts of witticisms! 

PS I trust sigs don’t count?


----------



## mikeyB

Wild garlic is coming through now - wild garlic and potato soup is fabulous, but not low carb, sadly.


----------



## Vince_UK

Ah, a vanishing Hawk Vision Lady.
Art thou in hiding from thy pals 
Today in Shanghai is cold and gray, but following days will turn to warm and sunny.
Back from my 2 day sabatical in a country up North but South part.
Good fun.
Food was good 
@Ditto is a joy to look at your posts on this strand.


----------



## kentish maid

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Just caught this fun at last. All good stuff, and all sorts of witticisms!
> 
> PS I trust sigs don’t count?


Hi. It is OK I allow sigs  Brain workouts good for us I always think


----------



## kentish maid

mikeyB said:


> Wild garlic is coming through now - wild garlic and potato soup is fabulous, but not low carb, sadly.


Not had wild garlic in a dish, should I try it? Aroma of it is strong in woods.


----------



## kentish maid

Vince_UK said:


> Ah, a vanishing Hawk Vision Lady.
> Art thou in hiding from thy pals
> Today in Shanghai is cold and gray, but following days will turn to warm and sunny.
> Back from my 2 day sabatical in a country up North but South part.
> Good fun.
> Food was good
> @Ditto is a joy to look at your posts on this strand.


Glad sabbatical was good. Husband now in Kuala Lumpar, rainy with storms last night. High up in hotel lightening was hard to miss.


----------



## Vince_UK

It was thanks KM.
It is monsoon now rains pass quickly lightning can show stunning and I spot a taboo consonant lol 
or two.


----------



## kentish maid

Vince_UK said:


> It was thanks KM.
> It is monsoon now rains pass quickly lightning can show stunning and I spot a taboo consonant lol
> or two.


Oops it is not good to add during night hours, brain still snoozing but not body


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> I'm looking forward to blue blossoms, got any in your woods Maid?


I a-door blu ring a ding dongs!! My dad had many blossoms in his small wood and back plot in which he did plant many colourful daffodils ~ tulips ~ crocus ~ blu ring a ding dongs ~ dark pink fuscia ~ and gold forsythia. My dad did plot all day long to maintain his front & back plots right up to almost his 86th birthday.


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> Glad sabbatical was good. Husband now in Kuala Lumpar, rainy with storms last night. High up in hotel lightening was hard to miss.


GOTCHA km! This Hawk Vision Patrol Lady did spy two taboo consonants in two words, naughty naughty!!


----------



## kentish maid

@Vince_UK   and @wirralass will Spanish word posada fit bill? A building that folk stay in


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> Hawk vision lady not around much now


....but I'm not far away km. Had a day or two off from posting.


----------



## kentish maid

Hawk Vision lady, I thought if I did stray you would turn up, I did it with that thought in mind


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> Hawk Vision lady, I thought if I did stray you would turn up, I did it with that thought in mind


Haha! So you say km! The clock is ticking away and its morning now ~ so why you not in your cosy bunk kipping? Is it b'coz your o/h is away from you? I hope you do kip soon.


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> @Vince_UK   and @wirralass will Spanish word posada fit bill? A building that folk stay in


Well it might km. Prasada transl8d is Inn or lodging building. Moi thinks yor trying to catch us out by posing a particular ask knowing that word has a non-consonant in It!


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> Well it might km. Prasada transl8d is Inn or lodging building. Moi thinks yor trying to catch us out by posing a particular ask knowing that word has a non-consonant in It!


Can but try


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> Haha! So you say km! The clock is ticking away and its morning now ~ so why you not in your cosy bunk kipping? Is it b'coz your o/h is away from you? I hope you do kip soon.


Did kip for two hours following posting on this forum. O/H away and pain in limb. Did stir to find dog on bunk,  not a thing I normally allow.


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> Did kip for two hours following posting on this forum. O/H away and pain in limb. Did stir to find dog on bunk,  not a thing I normally allow.


Ah, looks as if Judy is missing your O/H and so lay with you for comfort and for company for you too? Glad you had two hours of dozing km, I find it difficult to function without kip.


----------



## Robin

Sad tidings, my contraption for washing clothing had a hissy fit today, and will now not wash. It was on its last pins, but still, it was still going strong up to today.  It's so old it's not worth call out sum for a diagnostic man to look at it. Why do such things always go with a load of soapy washing in? Luckily I found it would still spin, so I could finish rinsing by hand and put clothing back in for final spin. Lucky it didn't go as I was washing offspring's muddy riding clothing, that was probably its final straw though!


----------



## kentish maid

Robin said:


> Sad tidings, my contraption for washing clothing had a hissy fit today, and will now not wash. It was on its last pins, but still, it was still going strong up to today.  It's so old it's not worth call out sum for a diagnostic man to look at it. Why do such things always go with a load of soapy washing in? Luckily I found it would still spin, so I could finish rinsing by hand and put clothing back in for final spin. Lucky it didn't go as I was washing offspring's muddy riding clothing, that was probably its final straw though!


Sorry that your contraption for washing is kaput. Lots of pounds to buy a substitution  Lucky you got things spun though


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Sad tidings, my contraption for washing clothing had a hissy fit today, and will now not wash. It was on its last pins, but still, it was still going strong up to today.  It's so old it's not worth call out sum for a diagnostic man to look at it. Why do such things always go with a load of soapy washing in? Luckily I found it would still spin, so I could finish rinsing by hand and put clothing back in for final spin. Lucky it didn't go as I was washing offspring's muddy riding clothing, that was probably its final straw though!


Oh noooooo! What a pain Robin Glad that your w/m could still spin so you could finish your washing. I trust you will find a quality w/m that will honour you for many many long 12months! Much costly by this days standards. Good luck


----------



## Robin

wirralass said:


> Oh noooooo! What a pain Robin Glad that your w/m could still spin so you could finish your washing. I trust you will find a quality w/m that will honour you for many many long 12months! Much costly by this days standards. Good luck


Thank you. I am buying a contraption that was old stock for low cost, so not too painful, but it is not arriving til this coming Monday, so much laundry will mount up. Offspring has a lot of clothing, as many young folk do, and luckily I did a lot of our washing on Saturday and Sunday, so all caught up and will not  whiff too much in following days. I could ask a pal, but don't want to put busy folk out for a minor hitch.


----------



## C&E Guy

That snow was awful. With lots of drifting. It was a total pain.

Food was difficult to buy as many shops did not obtain stocks of things as trucks got stuck. Luckily, my family could walk to a local shop, which had local staff, and could buy soup, rolls, milk and cans of cola.

I couldn't go to work - that was ok - but was told to work on my laptop. Lots of staff also did that too. Just for a day or so.

I saw on tv that it was bad for lots of folk all across Scotland. Lots of cars and trucks got stuck on a motorway for hours.

Glad it's ok again now. Spring at last with a bit of luck.

Roll on July and August as I'm off to Spain for a sunny holiday.


----------



## Ditto

> you'll attract Hawk vision lady!


 Agh, that snuck in, didn't clock it!  Got rid now.

WL a non-consonant in your post now!  



> ~ blu ring a ding dongs ~


So funny. 

Snow! I don't want to think about snow, it's Spring...I wish, tippling down this manor.

Sorry about your contraption, dastardly thoughts of going to t'bagwash, togs in a pillowslip in an ol' pram. Good ol' days.


----------



## kentish maid

C&E Guy said:


> That snow was awful. With lots of drifting. It was a total pain.
> 
> Food was difficult to buy as many shops did not obtain stocks of things as trucks got stuck. Luckily, my family could walk to a local shop, which had local staff, and could buy soup, rolls, milk and cans of cola.
> 
> I couldn't go to work - that was ok - but was told to work on my laptop. Lots of staff also did that too. Just for a day or so.
> 
> I saw on tv that it was bad for lots of folk all across Scotland. Lots of cars and trucks got stuck on a motorway for hours.
> 
> Glad it's ok again now. Spring at last with a bit of luck.
> 
> Roll on July and August as I'm off to Spain for a sunny holiday.


Hi. July and August in Spain sounds fun, warm sun, good food and good company, anticipation of unwinding. Spring has sprung in this fair county, lots of glorious blooms in local woodlands


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Agh, that snuck in, didn't clock it!  Got rid now.
> 
> WL a non-consonant in your post now!
> 
> So funny.
> 
> Snow! I don't want to think about snow, it's Spring...I wish, tippling down this manor.
> 
> Sorry about your contraption, dastardly thoughts of going to the bagwash, togs in a pillowslip in an ol' pram. Good ol' days.


Thanks for pointing that non-consonant out to moi Ditto but GOTCHA!I spy a taboo consonant in your post too 10th word in your last paragraph!


----------



## Wirrallass

C&E Guy said:


> That snow was awful. With lots of drifting. It was a total pain.
> 
> Food was difficult to buy as many shops did not obtain stocks of things as trucks got stuck. Luckily, my family could walk to a local shop, which had local staff, and could buy soup, rolls, milk and cans of cola.
> 
> I couldn't go to work - that was ok - but was told to work on my laptop. Lots of staff also did that too. Just for a day or so.
> 
> I saw on tv that it was bad for lots of folk all across Scotland. Lots of cars and trucks got stuck on a motorway for hours.
> 
> Glad it's ok again now. Spring at last with a bit of luck.
> 
> Roll on July and August as I'm off to Spain for a sunny holiday.


Long post C.GUY ~ good stuff! Gladly & cordially to spy you on this strand. I concur with you about Spring ~ I'm willing it to show soon. This cold and damp is not good for my arthritic joints


----------



## Vince_UK

Hawk Vision Lady is now known as Naughty Lady


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Hawk Vision Lady is now known as Naughty Lady


Haha! Do*e*s that m*e*an I can writ*e *as many *eeeeeeeeeeeee*'s as I want th*e*n ch*ee*ky Vinny?


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Hawk Vision Lady is now known as Naughty Lady


I no want Naughty Vision Lady


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> I no want Naughty Vision Lady


You is now haha


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> You is now haha


----------



## SB2015

Sat forumising whilst OH sprays drops of anti fungal spray in Sorbus.  It has lergy all annums.  

Planning to do digging a bit to unroot a part of our Jardin that is full of clay and lumps of hard rock, old springs, .... Plants bought to go in soon.  Sun is good following cool and cloudy days.  

Yarns up and down this pm  to put silk on for sat/sun/mon  with tutor on inlay. Good products of tutor shown at school in sunny months 2017, so looking forward to finding out lots.


----------



## Ditto

You lot all nuts and so funny. 



> 10th word in your last paragraph!


 Agh that snuck in!  Got it. 

SB It's lurgy not wot you said.  I luvs Sorbus.


----------



## kentish maid

Lawn has had trim, not my job usually. Silas is now sunbathing.


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> Lawn has had trim, not my job usually. Silas is now sunbathing.


May I ask who Silas is km? A cat? Budgarigar or a similar bird? A dog? Pray who is Silas?
A black cat would visit my back plot for many annums to sprawl out on my patio or plot sunbathing. I think it has joined many animals in a glorious sky now ah! Sad.


----------



## kentish maid

Silas did not actually hail from Zurich, but it is commonly said that folk of his kind do hail from Zurich. Originally his location was the plot of my husbands Mum, a gift to that lady from him long ago.


----------



## kentish maid

for @wirralass


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> View attachment 8134 for @wirralass


Thank you km. I am a numpty and dimwit on many occasions! I should'v  known what Silas is but brain faculty oft fails moi.


----------



## Ditto

I still don't know what Silas is! Brain faculty working as usual ha! 

Oh hang on, as in the pix?  Usually work in 7s?


----------



## kentish maid

Ditto said:


> I still don't know what Silas is! Brain faculty working as usual ha!









Silas


----------



## Ditto

LOL

Luv your mysotis.


----------



## Robin

Hot and sunny today with us too! OH has mown lawn, (its first cut of Spring) as offspring and I did a walk to a local farm camping location which has hot and cold drinks, and glorious sight of Cotswolds, but is a stiff climb uphill, and sat out in sun having Cappucinos and a sit down. I did do a load of plot work round lawn, as grass growing all across bits for shrubs and blooms. Post walk and work hypo now, naturally, good for noshing normally taboo toast and jam.
Sun is shining tomorrow too, according to BBC, I'm hoping Silas has his factor fifty on!


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> I still don't know what Silas is! Brain faculty working as usual ha!
> 
> Oh hang on, as in the pix?  Usually work in 7s?


Oh that's funny Ditto you always instil laughing in moi x


----------



## C&E Guy

This was such a good plan. Lots of topics in your posts. Although I would point out that dodgy variations of words did occur.

It was difficult to input bits of stuff occasionally. I didn't think that digit was so common, and hard to omit.

Fantastic.


----------



## kentish maid

Ditto said:


> LOL
> 
> Luv your mysotis.


Mysotis is rampant in my plot.


----------



## kentish maid

Robin said:


> Hot and sunny today with us too! OH has mown lawn, (its first cut of Spring) as offspring and I did a walk to a local farm camping location which has hot and cold drinks, and glorious sight of Cotswolds, but is a stiff climb uphill, and sat out in sun having Cappucinos and a sit down. I did do a load of plot work round lawn, as grass growing all across bits for shrubs and blooms. Post walk and work hypo now, naturally, good for noshing normally taboo toast and jam.
> Sun is shining tomorrow too, according to BBC, I'm hoping Silas has his factor fifty on!


Jam on toast sounds good. Silas says thank you for caring about him


----------



## Wirrallass

Hi folks. It scorching hot in my vicinity and no doubt your way too
It's 36° in my small plot atm and rising I'm staying indoors in the cool until I go for a walk along a local prom following my dining food hour.
I'm sorry for all animals during hot days. My offspring's Siam cat would lay on a window sill on hot sunny days

WL


----------



## kentish maid

Hot in this locality too. Judy did lay on grass in sun, so blissfully happy


----------



## Robin

I took a coach to London today, and it was scorchio! I was visiting the Nat Gal to look at paintings by a particular artist with a taboo non consonant, so cannot say who! It was cool, with air conditioning, and not too busy, and OH and I had lunch in St Martin's crypt just across, which was also cool, but walking to and from the bus stop was so hot, and coach could not stop in usual location, so had to walk right from Victoria coach station to Trafalgar Sq. Now back indoors drinking gallons of liquid, and will wash London muck off in a mo, I was living in London for part of my past, and loving it, but I find it hot and dirty now.


----------



## kentish maid

Robin said:


> I took a coach to London today, and it was scorchio! I was visiting the Nat Gal to look at paintings by a particular artist with a taboo non consonant in his monniker, so cannot say who! It was cool, with air conditioning, and not too busy, and OH and I had lunch in St Martin's crypt just across, which was also cool, but walking to and from the bus stop was so hot, and coach could not stop in usual location, so had to walk right from Victoria coach station to Trafalgar Sq. Now back indoors drinking gallons of liquid, and will wash London muck off in a mo, I was living in London for part of my past, and loving it, but I find it hot and dirty now.


Glad you had a good day


----------



## Robin

kentish maid said:


> Glad you had a good day


Argh! Quoting my post with a non consonant in it that I just got rid of! I was not so quick as I thought!


----------



## Wirrallass

wirralass said:


> Hi folks. It scorching hot in my vicinity and no doubt your way too
> It's 36° in my small plot atm and rising I'm staying indoors in the cool until I go for a walk along a local prom following my dining food hour.
> I'm sorry for all animals during hot days. My offspring's Siam cat would lay on a window sill on hot sunny days
> View attachment 8155
> WL


Ooops I'm a silly biddy, I must GOTCHA moi for 1 taboo consonant in my post!!


----------



## Robin

wirralass said:


> Ooops I'm a silly biddy, I must GOTCHA moi for 1 taboo consonant in my post!!


Ha! it's tiny words that catch us out!


----------



## kentish maid

Robin said:


> Argh! Quoting my post with a non consonant in it that I just got rid of! I was not so quick as I thought!


 did not spot it, sorry


----------



## Robin

kentish maid said:


> did not spot it, sorry


You lost an opportunity to say 'gotcha' KM! Though, you could still say 'Gotcha' for my sin is still in your post, though I was trying to scrub it out quickly from my original.


----------



## kentish maid

Robin said:


> You lost an opportunity to say 'gotcha' KM! Though, you could still say 'Gotcha' for my sin is still in your post, though I was trying to scrub it out quickly from my original.


 @wirralass  patrols, looking for that awful non consonant and crying GOTCHA.


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Argh! Quoting my post with a non consonant in it that I just got rid of! I was not so quick as I thought!


Hawk Vision Patrol Lady did spot a taboo consonant in your post Robin but thought I would not Gotcha as you did admit to your failing


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Ha! it's tiny words that catch us out!


 That is so right Robin!


----------



## Ditto

Hola all, fabulous round our way today too. Mum and I sat in t'backyard soaking up t'rays and scanning writings. T'cat thought summat was going on and looking distrustful.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Hola all, fabulous round our way today too. Mum and I sat in t'backyard soaking up t'rays and scanning writings. T'cat thought summat was going on and looking distrustful.


Haha! Your cat looking distrustful had moi laughing Ditto Did you find any good topics to discuss as you did scan daily journals? It was far too hot to sit in my plot today. I must look in my plots wood boxroom for my sun-brolly for tomorrows and following days hot sun. Hot sun on my fair skin isnt good and burns it
WL


----------



## kentish maid

Hot again today. Cool in woods for walk with dog. Storms may spoil our Saturday and Sunday and flash floods. Mad folk in cars will skid about out of control, aquaplaning.


----------



## kentish maid

Communications in word form,  thick and fast on my Nokia, from far off country, limiting my kip.


----------



## SB2015

Hypo again so onto this part of forum whilst I wait for normal BG again!!

Sat/Sun/Mon was full of up and down yarns across a silk warp with inlay.  Now back to usual diary of good toning at a studio, hot drinks following and now a bit of work in Jardin.  Finishing digging old part having got rid of old viburnums.  Plants waiting to go in but still work to do.  Tiring but worth it as plants will find roots can work down and find nutritious stuff.

Tomorrow is for follow up from silk work.

BG kit back in action so off for now.


----------



## SB2015

Ditto said:


> Hola all, fabulous round our way today too. Mum and I sat in t'backyard soaking up t'rays and scanning writings. T'cat thought summat was going on and looking distrustful.


Good with t’north country short word.  I shall copy if n’d’d.


----------



## Robin

No Jardin work for us today, too much rain, but grass is growing fast, and I must plant things such as nasturtiums to trail on our balcony, it is said to stop tomorrow. And no hanging out washing. I was looking forward to catching up with laundry as washing contraption was arriving on Monday, but washing is hanging up forlornly in utility room waiting for sun to part clouds. I did jumping around and toning this morning, but now indoor work calls and I should whizz round with our Vax, and do a bit of dusting, so I am looking at our forum with a cuppa in hand, to put it off!


----------



## kentish maid

No rain in our locality so lawn was mown. Two loads of washing from husband's trip to KL. Had to visit GP this morning, long wait in waiting room. Husband watching World Championship thing on TV but has his visual organs shut !!!!


----------



## Sprogladite

I am back on this, sorry for my vanishing act! Most amusing posts you guys  may visit my pony Barnaby tomorrow providing rain stays away


----------



## Wirrallass

SB2015 said:


> Good with t’north country short word.  I shall copy if n’d’d.


----------



## Wirrallass

Hi all. It's good that this strand is still going strong. Good thought initially kmthank you
Throughout last night it was raining and a strong wind built up causing havoc on my small plot of land out back. Lots of tubs & pots blown about that has plants growing in. Birds nuts & stuff all down on t'ground. Today was sunny but chilly and still windy but not as strong ~ and it did rain again at 6pm ~ all my windows could do with a wash but that has to wait for now. 
@Sprog. Good to spy you on this strand again, it's fun and a distraction from managing our D's isn't it.
@km. I pray all is good with you following your visit to your GP. 
@SB & @Robin, I luv your posts, thanks.
Hoping your all fit and in good spirits. 
By4now x


----------



## kentish maid

No storms in this location @wirralass sorry to know about havoc on your plot. Saw GP about 'flow back of acid from stomach) additional drugs should sort it. Shopping today, must buy foundation clothing, losing kilos did transform my contours


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> No storms in this location @wirralass sorry to know about havoc on your plot. Saw GP about 'flow back of acid from stomach) additional drugs should sort it. Shopping today, must buy foundation clothing, losing kilos did transform my contours


Sorry to know about your flow back of acid km  I do too. For moi, acid flow back is usually at night as I'm in a lying down position. It's horrid If I can, I try not to put food in my mouth for about 2-3 hours prior to going to my night bunk. My GP pr'scrib's banana colour capsul's Om'prazol'. Hoping your GP pr'scrib's you similar tabs. I had to improvis' non~consonants with Ditto's north apostrophy (I know, wrong grammar!)
WL


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> Sorry to know about your flow back of acid km  I do too. For moi, acid flow back is usually at night as I'm in a lying down position. It's horrid If I can, I try not to put food in my mouth for about 2-3 hours prior to going to my night bunk. My GP pr'scrib's banana colour capsul's Om'prazol'. Hoping your GP pr'scrib's you similar tabs. I had to improvis' non~consonants with Ditto's north apostrophy (I know, wrong grammar!)
> WL


I am on Lansoprazol , though acid flow back would go with loss of kilos, but not for moi


----------



## Ditto

> Saw GP about 'flow back of acid from stomach) additional drugs should sort it.


Agh no, no dastardly drugs. I was on that and had to stop asap coz of Alz! 

If nutrition is spot on acid flow back a no show. I know this. I was badly with it. Acid flow back not as bad as losing glass balls!


----------



## kentish maid

Ditto said:


> Agh no, no dastardly drugs. I was on that and had to stop asap coz of Alz!
> 
> If nutrition is spot on acid flow back a no show. I know this. I was badly with it. Acid flow back not as bad as losing glass balls!


Oh no, not good, will look into that, complications of acid flow back did spark off this path to stop additional harm


----------



## Ditto

My acid flowback nr did moi in occasionally, it was that bad (choking whilst zzzz). If food is right I don't succumb to this affliction...if I go off rails acid flowback asap. 

Glorious today! All Mum's blossom tall shrubs out...fabulous.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> My acid flowback nr did moi in occasionally, it was that bad (choking whilst zzzz). If food is right I don't succumb to this affliction...if I go off rails acid flowback asap.
> Glorious today! All Mum's blossom tall shrubs out...fabulous.


This is why I don't snooz on my back Ditto ~ only on my arms! But acid flow back is still bad and it's awfully horrid in my mouth, choking too It duznt occur to oft now thank gawd.

Blossom that is your mums sounds amazing but it no lasts long, ah. My tall lilac shrub is showing lots of buds now it's Spring and many of my colourful plants & shrubs will soon show buds & blossoms too.

I am cold tonight so C/H is on for warmth. I don't fancy cold air, its no good for my thin blood! I didn't go for a walk today but staid in to do boring jobs. Mainly to tidy up and also to wash paintwork in my sitting room and hall. I also must iron my laundry and air it prior to putting it away, but I think I'll do this tomorrow.

I must start painting soon, mainly my hall but also my living & dozing rooms. Big jobsWill probably start with my hall ~ its a long job coz walls contain wood 18" apart. Son-in-law is going to fit not so old wood floor as I finish all jobs.
Hoping y'all fit and dandy!


----------



## Ditto

Dozing rooms! LOL 

Bit nippy this morning brrr. Cat is going doolallytap, think t'fat birdy sat on twigs on an orb is an insult to hunting skills!  Fancy parking in this arbour!


----------



## Robin

Rain, rain, and still rain, this morning, and for all day, I think. No plot work today, will catch up on ironing and stuff, and cook a fish dish with potato topping for husband and offspring to munch tomorrow as I am visiting my big sis. (It's not a dish I am liking much, so good opportunity for family to savour it) I dug up a load of bits from my plot into pots to carry down in my car, for Sis's plot is lacking good stuff. It was just growing boring, thuggish plants and had vast tracts of stony chippings, sis has had to start from scratch.


----------



## kentish maid

Ground damp today from rain in night . Your Sis is lucky you can add plants for improving plot @Robin . Fish dish sounds good, high in carbs though?  Painting rooms is hard work @wirralass, don't work too hard. @Ditto our dog is cross if birds alight, but also is cross if cat strays onto our plot.


----------



## Robin

@Robin . Fish dish sounds good, high in carbs though?

A tad too high for you low carb folk, I think, but as an Insulinista I can up my dosing to match it. I'm just not a fan of mash, though, so don't usually cook it. I just do it for OH occasionally.


----------



## kentish maid

Robin said:


> @Robin . Fish dish sounds good, high in carbs though?
> 
> A tad too high for you low carb folk, I think, but as an Insulinista I can up my dosing to match it. I'm just not a fan of mash, though, so don't usually cook it. I just do it for OH occasionally.


I would still savour a small portion though


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Dozing rooms! LOL
> 
> Bit nippy this morning brrr. Cat is going doolallytap, think t'fat birdy sat on twigs on an orb is an insult to hunting skills!  Fancy parking in this arbour!


What do you call dozing rooms Ditto?!!! LOL


----------



## kentish maid

Rain did soak us on walk with dog. Worth it though as big mats of cowslips in orchard by footpath. Glorious blossoms, fantastic colour .


----------



## Wirrallass

Hi folks!
Today I did wash two units in my cooking part of cook'r ~ all sparkly again. Also washed windows all round on ground floor ~ I can look through at my small plots of land now. Lilac shrub is budding fast out back and I'm looking forward to lilac blossoms which should show fairly soon. Digits X'd for a grand display of colour. Sadly this will only last about thirty days.
Fantastic sun on horizon on Monday but alas I didnt have my photo~cam with me
Hungry now so I'll cook gobble-gobble bird soup  that I did cook last Sunday and which was put in a cold cupboard.


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> What do you call dozing rooms Ditto?!!! LOL


Boudoir @wirralass, sounds romantic


----------



## kentish maid

wirralass said:


> Hi folks!
> Today I did wash two units in my cooking part of cook'r ~ all sparkly again. Also washed windows all round on ground floor ~ I can look through at my small plots of land now. Lilac shrub is budding fast out back and I'm looking forward to lilac blossoms which should show fairly soon. Digits X'd for a grand display of colour. Sadly this will only last about thirty days.
> Fantastic sun on horizon on Monday but alas I didnt have my photo~cam with me
> Hungry now so I'll cook gobble-gobble bird soup  that I did cook last Sunday and which was put in a cold cupboard.


Gobble gobble soup !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> Boudoir @wirralass, sounds romantic


Oh thanks km. I concur this sounds a lot romantic dozing room isn't


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> Gobble gobble soup !!!!!!!!!


Haha!  Its Turky soup! I don't know why didnt I put that!


----------



## Ditto

I will always think of my boudoir  as a dozing room from now on.  So funny.

It is so cold today, agh I abhor t'cold. Watching Monty Don now.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> I will always think of my boudoir  as a dozing room from now on.  So funny.
> 
> It is so cold today, agh I abhor t'cold. Watching Monty Don now.


......and gobbl-gobbl soup Ditto????!!!!!


----------



## Ditto

I could just scarf a bowl of gobbly soup I must say. I'm doing a mix of SlimFast and Slimming World. It's difficult.  

Mum and I taking in a program of humans watching programs...who'd think this would catch on?!


----------



## kentish maid

I watch humans a lot @Ditto , fascinating watching what folk do. Did not watch program you talk of though.


----------



## kentish maid

Odd kind of fungi in Quarry today, and cowslips and May blossom?


----------



## Wirrallass

wirralass said:


> Hi folks!
> Today I did wash two units in my cooking part of cook'r ~ all sparkly again. Also washed windows all round on ground floor ~ I can look through at my small plots of land now. Lilac shrub is budding fast out back and I'm looking forward to lilac blossoms which should show fairly soon. Digits X'd for a grand display of colour. Sadly this will only last about thirty days.
> Fantastic sun on horizon on Monday but alas I didnt have my photo~cam with me
> Hungry now so I'll cook gobble-gobble bird soup  that I did cook last Sunday and which was put in a cold cupboard.


I am giving moi 2 GOTCHA's for taboo consonants in 6th & 7th words!.I didn't spy until I did tap post r'ply!! I'm thinking why nobody spy this prior to moi spying? Haha!


----------



## Ditto

wirralass said:


> I am giving moi 2 GOTCHA's for taboo consonants in 6th & 7th words!.I didn't spy until I did tap post r'ply!! I'm thinking why nobody spy this prior to moi spying? Haha!


Didn't clock it wirralass, woz visualising t'soup! 

Sunny and bright today. Gonna stick violas but big blooms in, 50p a tray as agog for liquid, why do shops do this? Idiots! No sign of my cowslip!


----------



## kentish maid

Off to visit National Trust Building this morning, but rain may stop us looking round plot


----------



## kentish maid

@Vince_UK  Do folk walk backwards a lot in China? It is good for brain and in book I am looking at it says China folk do it


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Now I am thinking of song "I'm walking backwards for Christmas ... " 

I am lurking on this bit of forum but can't catch up and say much - too many posts, all too fast for my foggy brain!


----------



## Vince_UK

kentish maid said:


> @Vince_UK  Do folk walk backwards a lot in China? It is good for brain and in book I am looking at it says China folk do it


Many do, it looks unusual lol.
Many of the older adults oft do it.
Many also slap arms and body as doing it.
It looks amusing but many show faith in its aid.
Many also sing also as doing lol


----------



## kentish maid

Vince_UK said:


> Many do, it looks unusual lol.
> Many of the older adults oft do it.
> Many also slap arms and body as doing it.
> It looks amusing but many show faith in its aid.
> Many also sing also as doing lol


Do you try doing it? Is it difficult?


----------



## Ditto

kentish maid said:


> @Vince_UK  Do folk walk backwards a lot in China? It is good for brain and in book I am looking at it says China folk do it


Ghosts walk backwards in India.


----------



## kentish maid

Ditto said:


> Ghosts walk backwards in India.


----------



## Vince_UK

kentish maid said:


> Do you try doing it? Is it difficult?


LOL no I don't. Don't want to look to stupid


----------



## chaoticcar

@,Vince you no no on old#r
Carol


----------



## Vince_UK

chaoticcar said:


> @,Vince you no no on old#r
> Carol


Sweet talk


----------



## Robin

Today I am doing my D admin, picking up scrip for insulin, strips and such, taking full sharps bin to doctor's for swap. Doctor's only had vast bin to swap my small full bin for, it won't fit in my usual cupboard, so now shunting stuff around to fit it in. It will last for many months, though.
I must go out into my plot today, and dig out Spanish mauvy woodland blooms that may cross with our wild UK sort. Our town's surrounding woods abound with British blooms, but our plot had a Spanish sort growing in it on our arrival, which I am trying to banish.


----------



## Ditto

Vince and Robin...eeeees. 

I want to sort Mum's plot, it's in a diabolical condition post short daylight hours.


----------



## Robin

Ditto said:


> Vince and Robin...eeeees.
> .


Oops, a quick tidying up of my post, nobody will know!


----------



## kentish maid

Warm day today, possibly no rain, so walk with dog, following that work on plot I think


----------



## Ditto

I forgot to say May t'fourth b'with you!


----------



## kentish maid

Consultant did confirm - O/H is losing his glass balls . Pills may aid him. Things don't look good


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

So sorry, KM 
A diagnosis is so important though, not having 1 (as with my Dad, who wouldn't visit Dr) is so difficult.  I'm told by pals with Mum or Dad losing glass balls that pills or a patch do aid a lot.  You will want aid for you too, so ask for a nursing lady (or man) to visit to find out about this.
I saw a lady with this condition running in London Marathon!  It is surprising what folks can accomplish with it, do not stop hoping.


----------



## kentish maid

TheClockworkDodo said:


> So sorry, KM
> A diagnosis is so important though, not having 1 (as with my Dad, who wouldn't visit Dr) is so difficult.  I'm told by pals with Mum or Dad losing glass balls that pills or a patch do aid a lot.  You will want aid for you too, so ask for a nursing lady (or man) to visit to find out about this.
> I saw a lady with this condition running in London Marathon!  It is surprising what folks can accomplish with it, do not stop hoping.


Thank you @TheClockworkDodo. My Dad was without diagnosis, so that was hard. Plans for two visits to start arranging support, luckily found out so soon. Visit son Monday to inform him of diagnosis


----------



## Ditto

Sorry about that 'maid.  Mum's had it yonks and only just going a tad awry.


----------



## kentish maid

Ditto said:


> Sorry about that 'maid.  Mum's had it yonks and only just going a tad awry.


Thank you. Sorry to know your Mum has it.


----------



## Ditto

Watching 'Home _on own_,' t'first film and Mum says "Not shown t'finis, with t'bill" but mixing up two films 1st and 2nd!  You don't say anything, it's t'optimum not to. :'( 

Too 'ot today...


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning folks.

My word, its many months that all of us did add our humorous posts! Anyway how's you all doing? Hoping ya all ok and fighting fit.

I must catch up on this strand ~ it's hard to go back to writing without using a non constonant that km did start about six months ago. I must put my thinking cap on first so I can discuss topics with you all again and looking forward to you writing about all and sundry!! I have much to say but not now.

WL

Edit. Strand ~ not yarn.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all, this is fun. Bit cloudy, but should be sunny in a bit. I’m off to Lloyd’s Pharmacy post lunch, to top up my insulin and stuff. I must also top up my transport, it’s hungry.


----------



## Robin

Oh no, not this again! My poor brain! I can’t stop joining in though!


----------



## C&E Guy

Wow!. This is still going strong. It is many months ago that I first input my first posts.

You must think out all posts prior to posting so that you don't slip up.

You could try a famous book that has word options that you could try. That was a bit difficult to put that without using an optional right word for it!

I wish you all a good Saturday and Sunday!


----------



## Robin

C&E Guy said:


> You must think out all posts prior to posting so that you don't slip up


No, I always do it straight on to my ipad but I do slip up on occasions! Just now, I had to scrub a particular form of words I was going to put, as I was including a taboo word.


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> If you think that this discussion is worth thinking about, think again. It’s got no point. Stop it, I say.


That was your first post way back mikyB
Glad that you can join in this strand on this day and onwards!

WL


----------



## chaoticcar

No No No !!! My poor brain 
  Carol


----------



## Wirrallass

Btw folks I am still said lady on Hawk Vision Patrol ~ so do watch how you word your posts If I spy a non constonant I will just say GOTCHA! You can also GOTCHA moi too if you wish to draw it to my brain function. Haha! Brain function??!! Haha!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> No, I always do it straight on to my ipad but I do slip up on occasions! Just now, I had to scrub a particular form of words I was going to put, as I was including a taboo word.


I do that too @Robin but on my 'pill'!!

WL
Edit'd. I did scrub out last word b4 any1 did spy a GOTCHA taboo thingy! Haha!


----------



## Wirrallass

By omitting a non constonant in various forms of script, it is known as *Pangrammatic Lipogram.* You may think on that it was km who told us this initially so thank you km

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Watching 'Home _on own_,' t'first film and Mum says "Not shown t'finis, with t'bill" but mixing up two films 1st and 2nd!  You don't say anything, it's t'optimum not to. :'(
> 
> Too 'ot today...


Hi @Ditto. Will you post on this strand too? Would miss you if you don't. Your humour is hilarious which fills most of us, if not all, with grinning laughs!

WL


----------



## chaoticcar

How do you do it? Most words that I think of an naughty wotsit in 
Carol (no wotsit in monicar) alt spl !!!


----------



## Wirrallass

chaoticcar said:


> How do you do it? Most words that I think of an naughty wotsit in
> Carol (no wotsit in monicar) alt spl !!!


Oh Carol how can I say it! I start writing until I fall across a word that has said non consonant in it. I scrub that word out and try to think of a word that has a similar link but without said non consonant in it. I cannot show that non constonant at this minit!! You must go to *No1 post by k.maid.

It's difficult but you will accustom to this way of writing if you post a lot. A stark warning: If you do add said non constonant and don't know it, I will shout GOTCHA to youalthough any1 can GOTCHA any1 at any point
Good luck!

WL


----------



## chaoticcar

I must obtain dictionary without varmint consonants in it 
Carol


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Oh no, this strand again - my poor brain cannot think today!


----------



## Wirrallass

C&E Guy said:


> Wow!. This is still going strong. It is many months ago that I first input my first posts.
> 
> You must think out all posts prior to posting so that you don't slip up.
> 
> You could try a famous book that has word options that you could try. That was a bit difficult to put that without using the right word for it!
> 
> I wish you all a good Saturday and Sunday!


Aha! GOTCHA Third paragraph 5th word from right Hayho!

WL


----------



## mikeyB

In 1939 a Mr Gadsby brought out a 50,000 word book without the non consonant. Unhappily, his first initial was that particular non consonant plus V and W. So much for that plan


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Oh no, not this again! My poor brain! I can’t stop joining in though!


Hi Robin and TCWD. Glad you can join us again. Your poor brains? My poor brain too! Haha!
Both of us, no, all of us must march on to gain popularity by not typing a taboo constonant in our posts!

I am not in my dozing room snoring for GB but writing on this strand at this awful hour waiting for my dozy opticals to shut tight til morning!

WL
Edit'd to add TCWD


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Robin's and Carol's and my brains all poor - a day ago I saw that not!


----------



## C&E Guy

wirralass said:


> Aha! GOTCHA Third paragraph 5th word from right Hayho!
> 
> WL


 Aaarrrggghhhh!

Back to my original post and it's ok now.   Oops.


----------



## C&E Guy

Now do I do a post again?  With my proofing opticals on?

Sitting with my laptop on and am just logging in with no-cost wi-fi in this building that you can book a room in. You know what sort of building. Having a night away and looking forward to top notch dining.

 And a good night's kip too.


----------



## chaoticcar

C&E Guy said:


> Now do I do a post again?  With my proofing opticals on?
> 
> Sitting with my laptop on and am just logging in with no-cost wi-fi in this building that you can book a room in. You know what sort of building. Having a night away and looking forward to top notch dining.
> 
> And a good night's kip too.


How you going to look at list of good food without using that consonant ?
low carb ok  
 Carol


----------



## Ditto

> I have much to say but not now.



Chat as a Russian aka "I haf much to say but not now."


----------



## Andy HB

Lucky that my a button won't work. It always raplacas aach a with an a.

Good or what?


----------



## SB2015

That’s not playing fair.
I had lost track of this part of this forum.
Good training for my brain.

A sunny day with warmth to bask in.
Mmmmmm


----------



## kentish maid

mikeyB said:


> In 1939 a Mr Gadsby brought out a 50,000 word book without the non consonant. Unhappily, his first initial was that particular non consonant plus V and W. So much for that plan


I bought that book, it was boring, not much of a story


----------



## kentish maid

Found notification in mail box to say that folk had brought this back, what a blast from past


----------



## Robin

Not noticing you posting a lot nowadays, KM, I’m hoping all is good with you. I am up to my usual stuff, riding, tilling our plot, (hoping our lawn will grow back soon post drought, it still has brown bits on it).


----------



## Ditto

Thought that said tilting...not many windmills round about!


----------



## C&E Guy

chaoticcar said:


> How you going to look at list of good food without using that consonant ?
> low carb ok
> Carol



I took additional insulin and found a grill that was ok and a good glass of vino too.

But, as you say, my dining tariff had loads of that "non-consonant".


----------



## kentish maid

Robin said:


> Not noticing you posting a lot nowadays, KM, I’m hoping all is good with you. I am up to my usual stuff, riding, tilling our plot, (hoping our lawn will grow back soon post drought, it still has brown bits on it).


Glad all is ok with you. Not on laptop much nowadays. Days full of odd jobs and walks with dog, also visits to hospital with OH


----------



## chaoticcar

Soup for lunch without any naughty consonants of both kinds 
   Carol


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

kentish maid said:


> Glad all is ok with you. Not on laptop much nowadays. Days full of odd jobs and walks with dog, also visits to hospital with OH


How is your OH, KM?  Are nursing folks supporting you both?  If you don't want to talk about it, or can't on this strand, don't worry - just thinking of you both x


----------



## Wirrallass

Good day all. Good to spy original folk back in this strand again plus not old folk too!

My offspring and O/H's paid a visit last month and took all old plants ~ and shrubs and plants in tubs too, away from my smallholding to local tip. Now my plot no has any rubbishy stuff in it. Tiny bits of grass was sown and a lawn is showing. It looks fantastic now.


Ditto said:


> Thought that said tilting...not many windmills round about!


You's sooo funny Ditto. Good that you saw this strand to add your bit!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Oh what hast I don' by bringing this strand back?

My brain function is lazy today so I'm working on it to post without using a taboo consonant but finding this most difficult now.

Last night a pal and I did chat and laugh til about 2am so I did kip in my dozing room until noon today. I had lots of happy visions but also bad night visions too. Arrrrgggggghhh

Robin how is your four leg friend? Do you still go for long gallops?

KM I oft think of you and your O/H. I think its not how you thought your days would finish. Chin up if you can hun and happy walks with your doggy. Is Silas still watching over you from his plot of land?

I must go now and stuff my mouth with food so I don't faint from lack if it!!

WL


----------



## Robin

wirralass said:


> Robin how is your four leg friend? Do you still go for long gallops?


I’m still riding! I did a cross country training morning six days ago, with my offspring. Lots of scary solid wood jumps, as in my avatar. I told our instructor, I’m too old for this stuff, but I was junior to a man doing it with us, so was just told I was not that old, and to stop complaining! I didn’t fall off, which was a bonus!
BTW, gotcha! Four l*g fri*nd! Whoops! You may just want to put pony or nag!


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> I’m still riding! I did a cross country training morning six days ago, with my offspring. Lots of scary solid wood jumps, as in my avatar. I told our instructor, I’m too old for this stuff, but I was junior to a man doing it with us, so was just told I was not that old, and to stop complaining! I didn’t fall off, which was a bonus!
> BTW, gotcha! Four l*g fri*nd! Whoops! You may just want to put pony or nag!


Arrrrrrrrrggggggghhhhhhhh x 2!!!! 
Thank you Robin I'll do as you say. Not with it today at all I think I should go back to my dozing cot until tomorrow!!

WL


----------



## Robin

I was just out trimming along our boundary (a row of Taxus, normally found in churchyards, providing for bows and arrows)and am now finding itchy bits of it all down my front. NB Do not put on a shirt with a V collar if cutting off surplus growth six foot up. Now indoors making spinach soup for lunch, must not put bits of Taxus in it, it is toxic to animals, so probably humans too (though using it pharmacologically is known). Birds can pick its fruit for food, but do not absorb any toxins, which pass out without harm.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

It is fatally toxic to humans, Robin - I think all bits of it! - so do not put any in your soup!


----------



## Robin

TheClockworkDodo said:


> It is fatally toxic to humans, Robin - I think all bits of it! - so do not put any in your soup!


My Rosmarinus Officinalis grows right by it, and looks similar, I always look hard at what I’m picking for garnishing lamb!


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning folks. My brain is malfunctioning at this mo so will post in an hour or so. Hoping ya'all hunky dory today and in good spirits.

WL


----------



## Robin

Good morning Wirralass, I'm hoping your brain starts waking up soon. I am just drinking a pot of cha to aid fluid input as I had an armful of fasting bloods this morning at crack of dawn. (usual HbA1c, lipids,and so forth) Luckily my doctors' is only a short walk down our road, and not long to wait, so back for my morning toast quickly.


----------



## chaoticcar

Robin said:


> I’m still riding! I did a cross country training morning six days ago, with my offspring. Lots of scary solid wood jumps, as in my avatar. I told our instructor, I’m too old for this stuff, but I was junior to a man doing it with us, so was just told I was not that old, and to stop complaining! I didn’t fall off, which was a bonus!
> BTW, gotcha! Four l*g fri*nd! Whoops! You may just want to put pony or nag!


Keep on jumping I taught kids and ponys showing and jumping many moons ago .No free nags. now too tight to pay ,would check girths and straps !! (bossy moi ) !!!!

  Carol


----------



## Robin

chaoticcar said:


> Keep on jumping I taught kids and ponys showing and jumping many moons ago .No free nags. now too tight to pay ,would check girths and straps !! (bossy moi ) !!!!
> 
> Carol


 Cost is a major factor for us, offspring is too poor to pay for cross country days,so I finish up paying for both of us! I don’t buy much clothing, lipsticks or stuff, or drinks out, so justify my habit!


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Good morning Wirralass, I'm hoping your brain starts waking up soon. I am just drinking a pot of cha to aid fluid input as I had an armful of fasting bloods this morning at crack of dawn. (usual HbA1c, lipids,and so forth) Luckily my doctors' is only a short walk down our road, and not long to wait, so back for my morning toast quickly.


Thank you Robin.
Oh noooooo! Bloods first thing that's not on is it? I try to avoid having blood drawn that hour of day but fasting bloods is a must I think. Anyway, hoping your HbA1c is of good % quality and that you'll laugh with joy  All digits cross'd for you. That was difficult to word but I think you know what I'm trying to say! 

It was warm and sunny today but is going cold now. C/H radiators now on for 1hr ~ 2hrs just for a small amount of warmth so rooms will not chill.

Wishing you all happy twilight hours with your family or if on your own!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

chaoticcar said:


> Keep on jumping I taught kids and ponys showing and jumping many moons ago .No free nags. now too tight to pay ,would check girths and straps !! (bossy moi ) !!!!
> Carol


Awfully sorry Carol just doing my job!!
GOTCHA x 3! 1st word kx×p.  2nd row 6 words from right frxx  
Last row chxck.

WL


----------



## chaoticcar

wirralass said:


> Awfully sorry Carol just doing my job!!
> GOTCHA x 3! 1st word kx×p.  2nd row 6 words from right frxx
> Last row chxck.
> 
> WL


Yah boo hiss !!!
Carol


----------



## C&E Guy

Not what you want to find out, I think.

You can go through it again and again but occasionally an odd 'particular non-consonant' will slip through that you didn't catch. That is most annoying, isn't it?

(Sitting at work. Clock is moving far too slowly!)


----------



## Robin

I was most industrious this morning, with a mixing bowl full of sultanas currants and raisins and so on, (not omitting brandy, naturally). But now my hob is full up with boiling Christmas Puddings, and no room to cook tonight’s pasta, I must do a juggling act to cook our spag bol. Also I am now short of pudding basins for my usual culinary activity (and family haircuts!) until January.


----------



## C&E Guy

[THIS IS NOT AN "E" POST]

Q. Why can you only swap 5 raisins for a sultana?

A. That's the currant exchange rate!


----------



## Robin

C&E Guy said:


> [THIS IS NOT AN "E" POST]
> 
> Q. Why can you only swap 5 raisins for a sultana?
> 
> A. That's the currant exchange rate!


Groan!!


----------



## chaoticcar

Robin said:


> Groan!!


Groan X 2
  Carol


----------



## chaoticcar

I want sympathy and I want it now !! not odd my digits thin , blood hiding BOO BOO 
  CAROL


----------



## Robin

chaoticcar said:


> I want sympathy and I want it now !! not odd my digits thin , blood hiding BOO BOO
> CAROL


Only just saw this, your poor digits! Blood will always gush forth from a cut if you sport a light colour no-wash bit of clothing, but not on command for a blood sugar trial.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

It is too cold for blood to spurt today, digits want warmth!  I rub my digits for warmth prior to pricking!


----------



## Ditto

What about limbs not l*gs?  Or hoofs.

Your small holding sounds fab now WL.  Family tiptop. 

Snowing oop Norf?  So cold this morning brrr.


----------



## chaoticcar

TheClockworkDodo said:


> It is too cold for blood to spurt today, digits want warmth!  I rub my digits for warmth prior to pricking!


Skinny digits v warm just not giving 
 Carol


----------



## Wirrallass

C&E Guy said:


> Not what you want to find out, I think.
> 
> You can go through it again and again but occasionally an odd 'particular non-consonant' will slip through that you didn't catch. That is most annoying, isn't it?
> 
> (Sitting at work. Clock is moving far too slowly!)


I concur with you C&E GUY I do that but oft I miss a taboo non-consonant Grrrrrrr!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

C&E Guy said:


> [THIS IS NOT AN "E" POST]
> 
> Q. Why can you only swap 5 raisins for a sultana?
> 
> A. That's the currant exchange rate!


Haha! I think you should post that in our community forum's funny strand!!

WL


----------



## Seabreeze

Rain, rain, rain.....hail, wind, hail, sun, wind, windchill factor....indoors day, cosy armchair.


----------



## Wirrallass

chaoticcar said:


> Groan X 2
> Carol


Groan x 3
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> What about limbs not l*gs?  Or hoofs.
> 
> Your small holding sounds fab now WL.  Family tiptop.
> 
> Snowing oop Norf?  So cold this morning brrr.


Haha! You hoofing about Ditto, so funny!
My lawn's looking good now tho it's had a mighty good soak of right royal rain in past two ~ four days. Can't mow it now until Spring.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

chaoticcar said:


> Skinny digits v warm just not giving
> Carol


Tip to aid blood flow. Why not put both hands in hottish liquid from tap for fifteen mins then don a pair of warm woolly mitts prior to pricking skin? Good luck.

WL

Arrrgh GOTCHA!  I did many taboo's in my own post Haha!


----------



## Robin

Yuk! Long walk with both offspring, in cold rain mixing with soft snow and a north wind today. It was sunny first thing this morning, though frosty, so promising! Only thing to do was stop at plant shop on our way back to dry out with a hot drink, with Victoria Sandwich for offspring, ( though I did nick a bit of my son's, to stop a post walk hypo coming on, obviously!)


----------



## Wirrallass

Hi folks.
Ruddy cold in this part of UK today 
I didn't go out today coz I did all my shopping for 7 days on Thursday. It's not snowing out but it did hail and rain badly this morning and still is...and I might add, with such sharp cold gusts of wind too that I was shaking with cold as I put rubbish from cooking room bin into big bin out front. Brass gorillas for longer than four days! No sign of it abating

I'm having a tasty part of braising cow in gravy with carrots cauli and broccoli for my you no what at 7pm!! Haha! I put raddish's in gravy to cook, not spuds. No carborhydrates in raddish. 

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Clocks go back 1hr tonight guys! Yay! 
WL


----------



## chaoticcar

wirralass said:


> Tip to aid blood flow. Why not put both hands in hottish liquid from tap for fifteen mins then don a pair of warm woolly mitts prior to pricking skin? Good luck.
> 
> WL
> 
> Arrrgh GOTCHA!  I did many taboo's in my own post Haha!


Not cold digits nothing twixt skin and what I can't think of saying without using that consonant !!
  Carol


----------



## Wirrallass

chaoticcar said:


> Not cold digits nothing twixt skin and what I can't think of saying without using that consonant !!
> Carol


I look up in a dictionary a word I want to put in a post ~ it shows many words that I didnt think of. It's a pain trying to find a word that you wish to say without using a taboo non-consonant ~ but you will do it soon.

WL


----------



## pippaandben

Good luck to Hamilton today and his 5th World F1 Grand Prix win!!


----------



## C&E Guy

Took a day off work on Monday.

Cold, frosty but sunny.

Family all away in Milan (pouring with rain in that location) so had tranquillity all day.

Book, shops, bank and tv for myself.

A good day.


----------



## Wirrallass

Hullo folks how's you all doing? Hoping y'a'll in good spirits.

Dry all day ~ no wind but tad frosty tonight in this vicinity.

I did a bit of food cooking today: Low Carb chick'n and broccoli cass'roll ~ it was tasty. If you too want to cook it plz go to Food/carb strand and look for  instructions on how to cook it. I forgot to draw blood prior to having this tasty dish, what a silly moo I am

That's all chums so nighty night, sugary visions.

WL


----------



## Robin

Hi wirralass, I’m good thanks, (as young folk say, to which I always think, I’m not asking about your morals!)
Frosty with us too. I dug out all my drooping Dahlias for storing in a frost proof location until Spring.


----------



## chaoticcar

I ask do would you want.  Drink ,food ans =I am ok ----Not asking how you r just what you want GRR
  Carol


----------



## Ditto

> I dug out all my drooping Dahlias for storing in a frost proof location until Spring.


Agh dahlias still out, must haul all in. 

How yous?


----------



## mikeyB

I’m off this pm to watch Blackburn play QPR. Tough match, particularly as wind and rain might occur.


----------



## Ditto

Atmos outlook not good!


----------



## chaoticcar

mikeyB said:


> I’m off this pm to watch Blackburn play QPR. Tough match, particularly as wind and rain might occur.


63 years ago I watched Blackburn Rovoops with my Dad Standing at Darwoops  oopsnd !!
 Carol


----------



## chaoticcar

chaoticcar said:


> 63 years ago I watched Blackburn Rovers with my Dad Standing at Darwen end !!
> Carol


Sorry forgot in no watsit  post


----------



## mikeyB

Had mair stimulation trimming my nails than watching yon match at Blackburn. Dull as a dull thing is. 1-0 to Blackburn, a dubious foul within 18 yards from goal, and Dack comfortably put it away in th’85th. That’s what you will watch as a highlight.   Still, 3 points is 3 points.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Oops MB, I think a gotcha is on its way soon  - I count six things which @wirralass will say that word about


----------



## Wirrallass

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Oops MB, I think a gotcha is on its way soon  - I count six things which @wirralass will say that word about


You're right TCWD good for you ~ MB GOTCHA x 6

WL


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Um .... @wirralass - a gotcha in your own post too!


----------



## Wirrallass

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Um .... @wirralass - a gotcha in your own post too!


Oooooops!! Arrrrggggghhhhhhh Oh Nooooooo!! haha!
I had an itch in my right optical thus I couldn't spy what I was typing. That's what I'm saying anyway

WL


----------



## TheClockworkDodo




----------



## mikeyB

Post now put right (I think)

Though in non standard lingo.


----------



## SkinnyLiz

Probably, possibly, but don't know if this will count?

William was whizzing, whirling around on his own, am trying to join in for fun
but, Will said, its not good activity for a lady.
Laughing and twirling away out of my grasp. 
All this was for what? Sun Shining, rain falling, a rainbow is glowing aloft
"I found it!  Said Will.  "Amazing!  I got it.  Its fact, not a rumour at all"
"Look what I got"  and joyfully dancing, twirling round, shows off pot of gold in his arms.
Will is moving again, cannot stay still for thrill that its his  -  that fabulous crock of gold.

But,
"What of small folk?"  I say in alarm.  For now fright and horror abound.
"That pots not for mortals, or humans ".  You know it.
I am your Mum  "PUT IT DOWN"
Oh! Do hark to your Poor Old Mum.
Fairy music is urging him on.
That unnatural dancing is Mab who is calling you back to that land without sun.
Mabs' kingdom is glorious, abiding, unchanging, a mist of illusion, its said.
Far down, far away, in that world you will stay, toy for cold, uncaring Mab.
Dancing on and around, with no stopping or changing, no drinking or snoozing at all.
Until Mab has had full cost from you, at dawns light casts you out, its your doom.
For a day you did stay, but not short as you thought.
Immortal Mab, with no family, or soul, can not know pain or sorrow, tis so.
Tyrannical Mab, finds infinity boring.  Humans are mortal, amusing.
Bound up in limits of days and of months in a chain.
All too soon you must know, your baby will grow up.
Missing his Dad who is lost.  Lost in thrall to fairy gold.

So sad his own history.  Told to his child in its turn.
At last is an old man with a story from long, long ago.
Rumour says of a man who out walking in rain, found fairy gold, so I say
and dancing away, with his hoard in his arms, cast off his family that day.
A man who is passing, says to Old Grandpa.  Who do you talk of I ask?
Fairyland!  Foolish fancy!
So you and this child?  Do I know you?  Its odd.  For only last night was away,
Got lost in a fog, had my nap on a hill, with dawn was again on my way.
This is my cabin, but cant find my Carol or baby son Billy.  What is going on today?

Long look from Old Grandpa:
Can show you your Carol, now in churchyard-
You should know that Billy was my Dad.
Long ago, told of his own Dad, a rainbow and gold.
How his Mum had known all along,
Fairy gold has a taint that will trap the unwary,
Drag to Hollow Hill Kingdom, its told.
Days of magic dont finish, with no sun to go down,
Unchanging your youth will not fail.
Young man, was a long day for you, but for us,
Clocks dont stop, world did turn on and on.
This cabin is still family lands.  Billy bound us with oaths, to his plan.
Its in trust, for his Dad.  This is our sworn duty to him.
Billy saw that days dawning, a man will approach
Our kin, but unknown til that morning.
Not a prodigal son -
But that man who was lost turns ago, back in our world again.
Cast out at dawn, still a young man, from Hollow Hill Kingdom
Trails back to this cabin, his own.
By this you will know him.  For Grandma was Carol, and Billy my Pa.
Who but him would come asking?
Bring him in, kindly aid him, for this is his family now.

Should any of you, find that gold, by a rainbow,
A warning, Hands Off,  Dont you touch!


----------



## kentish maid

@SkinnyLiz - Look out for a book - Gadsby - author ? Wright. 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Gadsby-Ern...ie=UTF8&qid=1543603436&sr=8-1&keywords=gadsby


----------



## chaoticcar

SkinnyLiz said:


> Probably, possibly, but don't know if this will count?
> 
> William was whizzing, whirling around on his own, am trying to join in for fun
> but, Will said, its not good activity for a lady.
> Laughing and twirling away out of my grasp.
> All this was for what? Sun Shining, rain falling, a rainbow is glowing aloft
> "I found it!  Said Will.  "Amazing!  I got it.  Its fact, not a rumour at all"
> "Look what I got"  and joyfully dancing, twirling round, shows off pot of gold in his arms.
> He is moving again, cannot stay still for thrill that its his  -  that fabulous crock of gold.
> 
> But,
> "What of small folk?"  I say in alarm.  For now fright and horror abound.
> "That pots not for mortals, or humans ".  You know it.
> I am your Mum  "PUT IT DOWN"
> Oh! Do hark to your Poor Old Mum.
> Fairy music is urging him on.
> That unnatural dancing is Mab who is calling you back to that land without sun.
> Mabs' kingdom is glorious, abiding, unchanging, a mist of illusion, its said.
> Far down, far away, in that world you will stay, toy for cold, uncaring Mab.
> Dancing on and around, with no stopping or changing, no drinking or snoozing at all.
> Until Mab has had full cost from you, at dawns light casts you out, its your doom.
> For a day you did stay, but not short as you thought.
> Immortal Mab, with no family, or soul, can not know pain or sorrow, tis so.
> Tyrannical Mab, finds infinity boring.  Humans are mortal, amusing.
> Bound up in limits of days and of months in a chain.
> All too soon you must know, your baby will grow up.
> Missing his Dad who is lost.  Lost in thrall to fairy gold.
> 
> So sad his own history.  Told to his child in its turn.
> At last is an old man with a story from long, long ago.
> Rumour says of a man who out walking in rain, found fairy gold, so I say
> and dancing away, with his hoard in his arms, cast off his family that day.
> A man who is passing, says to Old Grandpa.  Who do you talk of I ask?
> Fairyland!  Foolish fancy!
> So you and this child?  Do I know you?  Its odd.  For only last night was away,
> Got lost in a fog, had my nap on a hill, with dawn was again on my way.
> This is my cabin, but cant find my Carol or baby son Billy.  What is going on today?
> 
> Long look from Old Grandpa:
> Can show you your Carol, now in churchyard-
> You should know that Billy was my Dad.
> Long ago, told of his own Dad, a rainbow and gold.
> How his Mum had known all along,
> Fairy gold has a taint that will trap the unwary,
> Drag to Hollow Hill Kingdom, its told.
> Days of magic dont finish, with no sun to go down,
> Unchanging your youth will not fail.
> Young man, was a long day for you, but for us,
> Clocks dont stop, world did turn on and on.
> This cabin is still family lands.  Billy bound us with oaths, to his plan.
> Its in trust, for his Dad.  This is our sworn duty to him.
> Billy saw that days dawning, a man will approach
> Our kin, but unknown til that morning.
> Not a prodigal son -
> But that man who was lost turns ago, back in our world again.
> Cast out at dawn, still a young man, from Hollow Hill Kingdom
> Trails back to this cabin, his own.
> By this you will know him.  For Grandma was Carol, and Billy my Pa.
> Who but him would come asking?
> Bring him in, kindly aid him, for this is his family now.
> 
> Should any of you, find that gold, by a rainbow,
> A warning, Hands Off,  Dont you touch!


Wow!!
Carol


----------



## SkinnyLiz

chaoticcar said:


> Wow!!
> Carol


----------



## SkinnyLiz

spotted an E


----------



## SB2015

SkinnyLiz said:


> spotted an E


Amazing.

I am now at a point in today at which my occular  tools should shut.
Not a good point to add to this bit of our forum.

A minor contribution, but had a lot of thought out into it.

Dormir.


----------



## chaoticcar

SkinnyLiz said:


> spotted an E


Where ?
  Carol


----------



## SkinnyLiz

chaoticcar said:


> Where ?
> Carol


now edited out


----------



## Robin

SkinnyLiz said:


> now edited out


Ah! That’s why I couldn’t find it!


----------



## chaoticcar

SkinnyLiz said:


> now edited out


That's not fair !
Carol


----------



## Wirrallass

SkinnyLiz said:


> spotted an E


GOTCHA!!!


----------



## SkinnyLiz

Robin said:


> Ah! That’s why I couldn’t find it!


At the time you replied it was there...in fact was your reply that revealed it


----------



## Wirrallass

SkinnyLiz said:


> At the time you replied it was there...in fact was your reply that revealed it


Sorry SkinnyLiz but GOTCHA x 10!!!!!!!


----------



## Wirrallass

Good aft'noon folks on this chilly damp day. Hoping ya all staying as fit as you can. Today I'm making a stock pot of tasty chucky soup from a carcus ~ and with long onions, which I'm cooking slowly for an hour or so, to warm my frail old body!
Wrap up warm during this cold murky 12th month guys ~ roll on Spring with colourful daffodils, crocus and tulips to lift our spirits.
WL


----------



## chaoticcar

Put that #back now I want to know !!!!
Carol


----------



## Wirrallass

chaoticcar said:


> Put that #back now I want to know !!!!
> Carol


???


----------

